# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού >  Μηχανοστάσια πλοίων - η καρδιά των βαποριών (Engine rooms - the ship's heart)

## mastrokostas

Mηχανή από liberty .

----------


## mastrokostas



----------


## mastrokostas

Το control room του Μariner of the seas

----------


## mastrokostas

Total engine weight:
2300 tons (The crankshaft alone weighs 300 tons.)
Length:
89 feet
Height:
44 feet
Maximum power
:* 108,920 hp at 102 rpm* 
Maximum torque
:* 5,608,312 lb/ft at 102rpm* 

*πηγη:http://people.bath.ac.uk/ccsshb/12cyl/*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Mηχανή από liberty .


Για να βάλουμε και μερικά στοιχεία:
Είναι παλινδρομική ατμομηχανή τριπλής εκτόνωσης, δηλαδή ο ατμός έφτανε πρώτα σε ένα κύλινδρο με διάμετρο 622,3 mm (24.5"), μετά με την πίεση περνούσε από ένα κύλινδρο με διάμετρο 939,8 mm (37") αφού με την πτώση της πίεσης στο πρώτο έμβολο για να ασκήσει την ίδια δύναμη έπρεπε να πιεστεί μεγαλύτερη επιφάνεια και τέλος σε ένα κύλινδρο με διάμετρο 1778 mm (70") και τα τρία έμβολα είχαν ύψος 1219,2 mm. Ο ατμός ερχόταν από δύο υδραυλωτούς λέβητες πετρελαίου και είχε πίεση στην έξοδο 1516.85 kPa (220 psi, περίπου 15 ατμόσφαιρες). Η ισχύς της μηχανής ήταν 2500 IHP (1.9 Mw) και μπορούσε να κινήσει το πλοίο με ταχύτητα 11 κόμβους.
Ενδιαφέρον είχαν οι ηλεκτρογεννήτριες είχε τρεις κινούμενες με παλινδρομικές ατμομηχανές, και είχαν συνολική ισχύ 60 kw, ενδιαφέρον θα ήταν να το συγκρίνουμε με την ηλεκτρική ισχύ ενός σύγχρονού φορτηγού.
Βιβλιογραφία:
http://files.asme.org/asmeorg/Commun...marks/3126.pdf
http://ww2ships.com/acrobat/us-os-001-f-r00.pdf
και σχετικό θέμα στο φόρουμ.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Για να βάλουμε και μερικά στοιχεία:
> Είναι παλινδρομική ατμομηχανή τριπλής εκτόνωσης, δηλαδή ο ατμός έφτανε πρώτα σε ένα κύλινδρο με διάμετρο 622,3 mm (24.5"), μετά με την πίεση περνούσε από ένα κύλινδρο με διάμετρο 939,8 mm (37") αφού με την πτώση της πίεσης στο πρώτο έμβολο για να ασκήσει την ίδια δύναμη έπρεπε να πιεστεί μεγαλύτερη επιφάνεια και τέλος σε ένα κύλινδρο με διάμετρο 1778 mm (70") και τα τρία έμβολα είχαν ύψος 1219,2 mm. Ο ατμός ερχόταν από δύο υδραυλωτούς λέβητες πετρελαίου και είχε πίεση στην έξοδο 1516.85 kPa (220 psi, περίπου 15 ατμόσφαιρες). Η ισχύς της μηχανής ήταν 2500 IHP (1.9 Mw) και μπορούσε να κινήσει το πλοίο με ταχύτητα 11 κόμβους.
> Ενδιαφέρον είχαν οι ηλεκτρογεννήτριες είχε τρεις κινούμενες με παλινδρομικές ατμομηχανές, και είχαν συνολική ισχύ 60 kw 220DCV, ενδιαφέρον θα ήταν να το συγκρίνουμε με την ηλεκτρική ισχύ ενός σύγχρονού φορτηγού.
> Βιβλιογραφία:
> http://files.asme.org/asmeorg/Commun...marks/3126.pdf
> http://ww2ships.com/acrobat/us-os-001-f-r00.pdf
> και σχετικό θέμα στο φόρουμ.


Για σου ρε Παναγιώτη με της πληροφορίες σου !!!!!!
Σήμερα 80 kw  δεν φτάνουν ούτε για την κουζίνα !

----------


## Morgan

κανας μηχανικος θα πει, οτι η μηχανη ειναι η καρδια, αλλα η γεφυρα ειναι το μυαλο του βαποριου????? μπαααααααααααααα

----------


## mastrokostas

> κανας μηχανικος θα πει, οτι η μηχανη ειναι η καρδια, αλλα η γεφυρα ειναι το μυαλο του βαποριου????? μπαααααααααααααα


Ποτέ σε κανένα καράβι δεν είχα πρόβλημα με τους αξιωματικούς της γέφυρας, αλλα και γιατί να έχω άλλωστε!  Έχω περάσει ατελείωτες ώρες μαζί τους, ίδιος σε κάτι βάρδιες   12-4 που είχε και ησυχία !
Αλλά από πειράγματα και πλάκες ,άλλο τίποτα ! Το κατραμοκολοι πήγαινε σύννεφο.
Φίλε Morgan, αν δεν γυρίσει η προπέλα .....τιποτα δεν γινετε .
Την ξέρεις την ιστορία με τον καπετάνιο ..εγώ που παω το βαπόρι .. και αμέσως μετά .. το κάτσαμε το βαπόρι !

----------


## mastrokostas

Carnival Legend has a diesel-electric machinery system, consisting of six Wartsila 9L46D diesel engines, with a total power of 62,370kW each, connected to an alternator producing electricity to the ship's main electric network. The propulsion consists of two azimuthing electric Azipod propulsion units, with a power of 17.6MW each. The brushless synchronous motor, mounted inside the pod of the Azipod propulsion units have double windings. Carnival Legend has three 1.91MW tunnel thrusters in the bow. The service speed is 22 knots.


Ίσως το ομορφότερο control room που έχω δει ποτέ !

----------


## mastrokostas

Δυστυχώς μερικές φορές τα μηχανοστάσια γίνονται παγίδες θανάτου .
Η έκρηξη ενός καζανιού στο S/S Norway στο Miami .Μετά από αυτό το ατύχημα όπου έχασαν την ζωή τους επτά μέλη του πληρώματος και άλλοι δεκαπέντε τραυματίστηκαν σοβαρά ,το βαπόρι παροπλίσθηκε και νομίζω πέρσι πουλήθηκε για scrap !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6194...elated&search=

Ήταν ένα από τα ωραιότερα σκαριά !
Μπορείτε να διαβάστε την ιστορία του εδώ : 
http://www.maritimematters.com/norway.html



Αυτά είναι τα στοιχεία του σαν S/S France :
Built at Penhoet, St. Nazaire as FRANCE
Yard #G19
66,348 GRT
1,035 x 110.5 feet
Quadruple Screw, geared CEM-Parsons geared turbines from builders
31, max 35.21 knots
160,000 shaft horsepower
407 First Class, 1,637 Tourist Class passengers

----------


## mastrokostas

Αυτό το control πρέπει να είναι από πλοίο που για πρόωση είχε τουρμπίνα .

----------


## mastrokostas



----------


## CRETA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpWmmPjPqiU

----------


## xara

The engine room 


http://www.gla.ac.uk/

----------


## mastrokostas

Ρε θα τσιμπήσει κάνας της γέφυρας να γίνει λίγο πλάκα !Γιατί πλάκα κάνουμε !

----------


## Giorgos_D

Μην το ψάχνεις Μαστροκώστα. Οι "απάνω" ούτε καν μπαίνουν εδώ, με το που βλέπουν τον τίτλο του θέματος...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

oute apo fwtografies

----------


## efouskayak

> Ρε θα τσιμπήσει κάνας της γέφυρας να γίνει λίγο πλάκα !Γιατί πλάκα κάνουμε !


Για αυτό με είχανε αφήσει να περιμένω 2 ώρες στην βροχή και τελικά δεν με κατέβασε κανείς.... ού να μου χαθήτε.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Control (Room???) από πλοίο της δεκαετίας του '60 (αρκετά παλίοτερης κατασκευής. Συγκρίνετε με το σύγχρονο και δείτε τη διαφορά!!!

----------


## Petros

Την ομοιοτητα που να βρουμε οχι την διαφορα!!!

----------


## Morgan

ξερεις και απο μηχανοστασια Πετρο???

παντως η φωτο αυτη απεικονιζει με τον πιο χαρακτηριστικο τροπο την εξελιξη του επαγγελματος και των συνθηκων χειρισμου των πλοιων μεσα στα τελευταια 50 τοσα χρονια.

ειναι απιστευτο (και σκοτεινα εκει κατω)!!!

----------


## Νaval22

Μερικές φωτογραφίες απο το μηχανοστάσιο του μεγάλου ΑΙΟΛΟΥ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗ

----------


## mastrokostas

> ξερεις και απο μηχανοστασια Πετρο???
> 
> ειναι απιστευτο (και σκοτεινα εκει κατω)!!!


Βεβαίως και ξέρει από μηχανοστάσια ο Πέτρος ! αλλά πολυκατοικιών .
Τότε το ρεύμα στα πλοία αυτά ήταν DC και δεν χρησιμοποιούσαν λάμπες φθορίου η μάλλον δεν υπήρχα ακόμη ,και γι΄ αυτό ήταν τόσο σκοτεινά . Δεν είχε γεννηθεί και ο mastrokostas για να τους γεμίσει με φώτα .

----------


## Apostolos

Τωρα μήν με προκαλείτε γιατί αν αρχίζω να ανεβάζω φώτο θα ποιάσουμε limit!

----------


## Petros

> ξερεις και απο μηχανοστασια Πετρο???
> 
> παντως η φωτο αυτη απεικονιζει με τον πιο χαρακτηριστικο τροπο την εξελιξη του επαγγελματος και των συνθηκων χειρισμου των πλοιων μεσα στα τελευταια 50 τοσα χρονια.
> 
> ειναι απιστευτο (και σκοτεινα εκει κατω)!!!


Απλα εχω δει μερικα σε πλοια που πηγα κ η φωτο φυσικα δεν μου θυμισε τιποτα χαχαχα.

----------


## Petros

> Βεβαίως και ξέρει από μηχανοστάσια ο Πέτρος ! αλλά πολυκατοικιών .


Ουτε ουτε και κοιταξτε αυτα που θα ελεγε και ο αντιπροπεδρος του Εδεσσαικου.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> κανας μηχανικος θα πει, οτι η μηχανη ειναι η καρδια, αλλα η γεφυρα ειναι το μυαλο του βαποριου????? μπαααααααααααααα


Ας βάλουμε καρδιά και μυαλό μαζί έστω και σε σκίτσο. Για να βρει και ο Petros το δρόμο και να μάθει και από μηχανοστάσια  :Wink:  Το πλοίο είναι το 30.000 grt  Μ/Τ Inger Knudsen

----------


## mastropanagos

Καλησπερα!!ειμαι καινουργιος στο forum και ειπα να ανεβασω και εγω καμια φωτο απο μηχανοστασιο βαποριου αλλα αυτες που εχω ειναι μεγαλες σε ογκο πως θα τις μικρυνω????? :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Apostolos

Το καλύτερο που το χρησιμοποιώ χρόνια. Δέν υποστηρίζει όμως vista
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/d...powertoys.mspx

Εγκατέστησε το Picture Resizer και με ένα δεξί click πάνω στην εικόνα επιλέγεις την ανάλυση που θές

----------


## mastrokostas

Το λεγόμενο τουνέλι , και ο άξονας γυρνά την πάρα κάτω προπέλα !



*EMMA M&AElig;RSK.*


*The Worlds Biggest Container Vessel.*


*170.000 Grt* 


*L: 397.00 B: 56.40 D:30.20*


*(Teu`s 11.000-13.500)*


*Odense** Steelshipyard Lindo A/S* *(# L203 ) 08/2006.*


*IMO No. 9321483. Flag Demmark.*


*Leaving the Lindo Shipyard passing Gabet 16/08-2006*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και αν κατάλαβα καλά έχεις βάλει Mastrokosta τη μηχανή και το στρόφαλο από αυτό το πλοίο στην πρώτη σελίδα.

 :Cool: StefanosP θα μου επιτρέψεις να σε πειράξω λιγάκι: ΑΥΤΟ είναι μεγάλο μια και μπορεί να μεταφέρει ολόκληρο τον Αιολο Κεντέρη ...αν μπορεί να συσκευαστέι σε κοντέινερ:-P :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Και αν κατάλαβα καλά έχεις βάλει Mastrokosta τη μηχανή και το στρόφαλο από αυτό το πλοίο στην πρώτη σελίδα


Σωστά !
Δεν σε έχω βάλει τυχαία Α μηχανικό στο βαπόρι μας !

----------


## Morgan

diavazw kai ksanadiavazw to thema kai exw mia aporia : einai telika ta mhxanostasia oi kardies twn vaporiwn???

----------


## matsapli

τυχαια ανακαλυψη site για μηχανικους,με υπεροχες φωτογραφιες και οχι μονο!
www.dieselduck.net

υ.γ το υπεροχες μαλλον ειναι λιγο,ειδικα καποιες φανταστικα επεξεργασμενες στο stormy seas.
μαλλον καλο σκ σε οσους μεινουν μεσα!

----------


## mastrokostas

> diavazw kai ksanadiavazw to thema kai exw mia aporia : einai telika ta mhxanostasia oi kardies twn vaporiwn???


Εσύ δεν ρωτάς τυχαία !κάτι θα θέλεις να μπουμπουνίσεις .
Βεβαίως και είναι η καρδιά του βαποριού σήμερα .Παλιά ήταν τα άλμπουρα και τα πανιά .

----------


## mastrokostas

> τυχαια ανακαλυψη site για μηχανικους,με υπεροχες φωτογραφιες και οχι μονο!
> www.dieselduck.net
> 
> υ.γ το υπεροχες μαλλον ειναι λιγο,ειδικα καποιες φανταστικα επεξεργασμενες στο stormy seas.
> μαλλον καλο σκ σε οσους μεινουν μεσα!


Φανταστικό !Να είσαι καλά !

----------


## matsapli

για να μην μεινετε παραπονεμενοι,και να απαντησω για την καρδια,μπορουν να δουν την ''καρδια'' της καρδιας!!!
http://www.dieselduck.ca/images/peop...a96c_crank.htm

----------


## Morgan

αυτα ειναι να τα βλεπεις οσο πιο ζωντανα γινεται.....

----------


## Morgan

> Εσύ δεν ρωτάς τυχαία !κάτι θα θέλεις να μπουμπουνίσεις .
> Βεβαίως και είναι η καρδιά του βαποριού σήμερα .Παλιά ήταν τα άλμπουρα και τα πανιά .


με εχεις παρεξηγησει

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Βεβαίως και είναι η καρδιά του βαποριού σήμερα .Παλιά ήταν τα άλμπουρα και τα πανιά .


...Γιατί αλλίωτικα δεν είναι ...πλοίο όπως είδαμε σε άλλο θέμα 



> Ο ΚΙΝΔ ορίζει το πλοίο ως εξής (άρθρο 1) : "Πλοίον είναι παν σκάφος χωρητικότητος καθαράς τουλάχιστον δέκα κόρων, *προωρισμένον όπως κινήται αυτοδυνάμως εν θαλάσσει*". Τα ναυπηγήματα κάτω των 10 κόρων (π.χ. σκάφη αγώνων, αλιευτικά) ονομάζονται πλοιάρια.


Και δυο βιντεάκια για ναδούμε την καρδιά να ...χτυπά:
Μηχανοστάσιο από λίμπερτυ:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1xv0...eature=related

Σύγχρονο μηχανοστάσιο:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JpId...eature=related

----------


## mastrokostas

Και  ένα turbo για να δούμε πόσο τεράστια είναι τα μηχανήματα εκεί κάτω .

----------


## efouskayak

> Και ένα turbo για να δούμε πόσο τεράστια είναι τα μηχανήματα εκεί κάτω .


Αστα να πάνε ... άντε στείλτα να δείς !!!!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Αστα να πάνε ... άντε στείλτα να δείς !!!!!!


Βέβαια !δεν το σκέφτεται κανείς αυτό .

----------


## Morgan

GIATI RE EFH, ME TA PODIA TA PHGAINES?

----------


## efouskayak

> Βέβαια !δεν το σκέφτεται κανείς αυτό .


Σε κάθε εταιρεία υπάρχει κάποιος που το σκέφτεται !!!!!

----------


## efouskayak

> GIATI RE EFH, ME TA PODIA TA PHGAINES?


Ευτυχώς όχι όμως στην εταιρεία που δούλευα εγώ τα βαπόρια ήταν 30ετίες και οι ζημιές πολλές και σοβαρές, η ζήτηση σε ανταλλακτικά μεγάλη και επείγουσα τις περισσοτερες φορές άρα αν αναλογιστείς το μέγεθος τους θα καταλάβεις οτι είναι αρκετά δύσκολο να κανονίσεις να πάνε στον προορισμό τους με τον σωστό ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΟΤΕΡΟ τρόπο στην ΩΡΑ τους!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Petros

Καλυτερα να τα πηγαινες με τα ποδια που λεει ο Χρηστος δηλαδη.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ευτυχώς όχι όμως στην εταιρεία που δούλευα εγώ τα βαπόρια ήταν 30ετίες και οι ζημιές πολλές και σοβαρές, η ζήτηση σε ανταλλακτικά μεγάλη και επείγουσα τις περισσοτερες φορές άρα αν αναλογιστείς το μέγεθος τους θα καταλάβεις οτι είναι αρκετά δύσκολο να κανονίσεις να πάνε στον προορισμό τους με τον σωστό ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΟΤΕΡΟ τρόπο στην ΩΡΑ τους!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Κατάλαβα !Ήταν η χαρά των μηχανικών .Τρωγαν ψωμί ξεκούραστο . Αν και αρκετοί προτιμούσαν τέτοια βαπόρια ,γιατί έπαιρναν πολλά λεφτά από της υπερωρίες .

----------


## efouskayak

Petro άστον αυτόν να λέει τι ξέρει απ αυτά?

Mastrokosta δράμα η κατάσταση δεδομένου ότι εγώ στο γραφείο δεν είχα ησυχία μέρα ή νύχτα βάλε με το μυαλό σου τι τραβάγανε αυτοί οι άνθρωποι στο βαπόρι.

----------


## mastrokostas



----------


## mastrokostas

Και μια παλιά Burmaister με τις γραδελάδες της !
.

----------


## mastrokostas

Δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε στοιχεία για αυτό το θεριό .

----------


## nautikos

Αν το παραπανω ειναι θεριο, τοτε αυτο πως θα μπορουσαμε να το χαρακτηρισουμε? :Very Happy: 

Προκειται για μια* MAN B&W 12k 90 MC*, 12κυλινδρη, με 4 τερατα ABB turbocharger και με αποδοση 74.640 PS αλλα και 230 ton/24hours καταναλωση. Ειπατε τιποτα?

apho.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

> Αν το παραπανω ειναι θεριο, τοτε αυτο πως θα μπορουσαμε να το χαρακτηρισουμε?
> 
> Προκειται για μια* MAN B&W 12k 90 MC*, 12κυλινδρη, με 4 τερατα ABB turbocharger και με αποδοση 74.640 PS αλλα και 230 ton/24hours καταναλωση. Ειπατε τιποτα?
> 
> apho.jpg


Έχουμε βάλει και μια εδώ που είναι μεγααααααααααλη μηχανή !Αυτή που έβαλες από ποιο βαπόρι είναι ? Λάμπη από καθαριότητα πάντως .

----------


## nautikos

Ειναι απο το ΑPL HOLLAND (τοτε) της Danaos. Καλα το E/R αυτου του πλοιου ελαμπε και αστραφτε...Δεν ειχε μεινει σεντινα για σεντινα αγλειφτη, μεχρι και η σκονη απο τα ενισχυτικα στους μπουλμεδες καθαριστηκαν! Το USCG μας ειχε για το πιο καθαρο πλοιο...

----------


## mastromarinos

> Ειναι απο το ΑPL HOLLAND (τοτε) της Danaos. Καλα το E/R αυτου του πλοιου ελαμπε και αστραφτε...Δεν ειχε μεινει σεντινα για σεντινα αγλειφτη, μεχρι και η σκονη απο τα ενισχυτικα στους μπουλμεδες καθαριστηκαν! Το USCG μας ειχε για το πιο καθαρο πλοιο...


Δεν γνωρίζω πόσο χρονών έιναι αυτό το βαπόρι, αλλά έχω δουλέψει σε παλιό γκαζάδικο το 1987 που ήταν 25ετίας με μηχανή B&W 24000 Bhp 10κύλινδρη, που το είχαμε σε παρόμοια κατάσταση. Βέβαια η εταιρία ήταν η Mayamar (Μαυρακάκης) και για όσους γνώριζαν αυτή την εταιρεία τότε πλήρωνε πολλά για την συντήρηση των βαποριών της. Είχαμε πολλή δουλειά βέβαια, αλλά δεν γνωρίζαμε τι θα πει οικονομία όσο αφορούσε ανταλλακτικά και υλικά για την συντήρηση.

----------


## mastrokostas

Κουζινέτα... καθρέφτης ,και ο γιαπωνέζος κλασικά με το γαντάκι του ,σαν χειρούργος.  
Αυτή είναι μια βάση μηχανής ,και τα κουζινέτα που πατά ο στροφαλοφόρος άξονας .

----------


## stavrosm

Απο Hellespont Alhambra και Hellespont Metropolis.

----------


## mastrokostas

Φίλε stavrosm , δεν έχω δει ποιο καθαρούς διαχωριστήρες .Και είναι AlfaLaval .

----------


## stavrosm

Η αληθεια mastrokostas ειναι οτι ολα τα πλοια της Hellespont παλια η καινουρια ηταν πολυ καλα συντηρημενα.

----------


## mastrokostas

Μπράβο στην εταιρεία αλλά  και στα πληρώματα  που τα συντηρούσαν.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν δίνει η εταιρεία ότι χρειάζεται το πλήρωμα (πχ ανταλλακτικά χωρίς γκρίνιες και καθυστερήσεις) τότε το πλήρωμα μπορεί να κάνει θαύματα όπως είδαμε.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Ποιο παλιά δεν υπήρχαν control rooms στα βαπόρια .Έκανε οκτώ ώρες βάρδια εκεί κάτω και τέσσερις ώρες υπερωρία .Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις .


Με αφορμή την παραπάνω φράση του mastrokosta είπα να βάλω δύο φωτογραφίες από προηγούμενες απαντήσεις που δείχνουν controls  με καμιά πενηνταριά χρόνια διαφορά. Μια καλή ιδέα πως ήταν τα παλιά μηχανοστάσια μπορεί να πάρει κάποιος αν δει το Μηχανοστάσιο από το Θαλή το Μιλήσιο, έχουμε φωτογραφίες από το μηχανοστάσιο και το λεβητοστάσιο στο σχετικό θέμα αλλά δεν μπορούν να δώσουν την εικόνα ενός μηχανοστασίου από άλλη εποχή.



> Carnival Legend ....





> Control (Room???) από πλοίο της δεκαετίας του '60 (αρκετά παλίοτερης κατασκευής. ....

----------


## petrosal

αυτο και αν ειναι θεριο.

----------


## Baggeliq

> αυτο και αν ειναι θεριο.


ΑΠΟ ΠΟΙΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΦΩΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΒΑΛΕΣ ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΣ?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν ισχεύει το όνομα του συνημμένου είναι η 68.640 kW μηχανή του Hamburg Express. Περισσότερα εδώ http://www.hapag-lloyd.com/inet/DispatchServlet

----------


## petrosal

ευχαριστο παναγιωτη.

----------


## mech

SHIP’S NAME:MARICHRISTINA
CALL SIGN:SYVF
PORT OF REGISTRY:PIRAEUS
FLAG:GREEK

PROPELLER / BLADER
Fixed Pitch Propeller / Clockwise FPP 4 X 7.30 m diam.
ENGINE TYPE
B&W 6S60MC
POWER OUTPUT
14,900 PS X 94RPM – 12,670 PS X 89 RPM
SPEED AT DESIGN
15.0 knots

----------


## Νικόλας

NA KAI MERIKES ΦΟΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ MYTILENE(EINAI APO TO KINITO MOY MHN PERIMETE KAI KAMIA TELEIA NALISI :Smile: )
ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΜΗΧΑΝΕΣDSC00195.jpg
ΤΟΥΡΜΠΟDSC00202.jpg
ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣDSC00196.jpg


*ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΑΣΧΗΜΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΙΣ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΙΔΕΑ*

----------


## mastrokostas

Οι μηχανικοί  ας να δουν αυτό το ενδιαφέρον βίντεο. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unAsU...eature=related

----------


## mastrokostas

Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει ομορφότερη στιγμή για έναν μηχανικό, που μετά από μια επισκευή, βάζει μπροστά την μηχανή του ,και άκουει αυτόν το ήχο .
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LheKQ...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5A3S...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrbJg...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILPdb...eature=related

----------


## STRATHGOS

SUPERFAST V !!! DEN EINAI KAI TOSO KALI GIATI TIN EBGALA APO TO KINITO MOY!!Εικόνα284.jpg

----------


## koukou

wartsilla είναι αυτή?

----------


## petrosal

> wartsilla είναι αυτή?


ναι wartsilla NSD 16 ZAV 40S.

----------


## petrosal

Συστημα voith ,ισως το καλυτερο για ρυμουλκα.
alexander5 engine room.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Καλό και σαν θέμα ,αλλά και η φωτο είναι μοναδική .Να μας έδινες και μερικά άλλα στοιχεία .Από τι βαπόρι είναι η φωτο ??

----------


## socrates

Einai mia    6S 60   MC-C B&W se ena deksamenoploio 105.000 DWT kataskeyi HHI 2001
eng_2.jpg

----------


## petrosal

> Καλό και σαν θέμα ,αλλά και η φωτο είναι μοναδική .Να μας έδινες και μερικά άλλα στοιχεία .Από τι βαπόρι είναι η φωτο ??


μαστροκοστα μου,ειναι το ALEXANDER 5.ειμουν μεσα γεια επισκευη στα ψυγεια θαλασσης(βαφτιζομενα)και check στα voith.
SP_A0074.jpg
SP_A0080.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Εδώ η μία απο τις 2 μηχανές του ταχύτερου RoRo στον κόσμο
Aegean Heaven
32.400 ps...

----------


## navigation

Control room - Β.Κορνάρος-Λ.Α.Ν.Ε.

Photo-0006.jpg

----------


## navigation

Το τι ακριβώς δείχνουν οι παρακάτω φωτογραφίες ένας πιο ειδικός απο μένα θα μπορούσε να τα εξηγήσει (μην πω καμία παταταν εγω :Wink: !!!) :Very Happy: 
Είναι απο το Λευκά Όρη

5.jpg

6.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Καπάκια ειναι απο μηχανή για την πρώτη. Η δευτερη πολύ σκοτηνη

----------


## mastromarinos

> Καπάκια ειναι απο μηχανή για την πρώτη. Η δευτερη πολύ σκοτηνη


Συμφωνώ για την πρώτη φωτογραφία, είναι καπάκια που ταέχουν βάλει στην σειρά για να τα τοποθετήσουν πάλι όταν τελειώσουν με τις υπόλοιπες διαδικασίες επισκευής.

Για την δεύτερη φωτογραφία έχουμε πιανόλες βαλβίδων και μάλιστα πρέπει να είναι από αριστερή μηχανή αντίστοιχα για Νο3 και Νο4 κύλινδρο. Θα έλεγα ακόμη με επιφύλαξη ότι έχουμ μηχανή διατάξεως V. Διακρίνω επίσης ότι κάθε κύλινδρος έχει τρεις βαλβίδες.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Συμφωνώ για την πρώτη φωτογραφία, είναι καπάκια που ταέχουν βάλει στην σειρά για να τα τοποθετήσουν πάλι όταν τελειώσουν με τις υπόλοιπες διαδικασίες επισκευής.
> 
> Για την δεύτερη φωτογραφία έχουμε πιανόλες βαλβίδων και μάλιστα πρέπει να είναι από αριστερή μηχανή αντίστοιχα για Νο3 και Νο4 κύλινδρο. Θα έλεγα ακόμη με επιφύλαξη ότι έχουμ μηχανή διατάξεως V. Διακρίνω επίσης ότι κάθε κύλινδρος έχει τρεις βαλβίδες.


Μας έστειλες !

----------


## nautikos

> Για την δεύτερη φωτογραφία έχουμε πιανόλες βαλβίδων και μάλιστα πρέπει να είναι από αριστερή μηχανή αντίστοιχα για Νο3 και Νο4 κύλινδρο. Θα έλεγα ακόμη με επιφύλαξη ότι έχουμ μηχανή διατάξεως V. Διακρίνω επίσης ότι κάθε κύλινδρος έχει τρεις βαλβίδες.


Απο που βγαζεις το συμπερασμα οτι τα _κοκκορακι_α αυτα ανηκουν σε ΑΡ μηχανη? Απο το SA φανταζομαι αλλα μηπως σημαινει Starboard (δεξια)?

----------


## mastromarinos

> Απο που βγαζεις το συμπερασμα οτι τα _κοκκορακι_α αυτα ανηκουν σε ΑΡ μηχανη? Απο το SA φανταζομαι αλλα μηπως σημαινει Starboard (δεξια)?


Έχεις δίκιο δεξιά ήθελα να γράψω για το S και Αριστερά αντίστοιχα για το Α. Γι αυτό και εξέφρασα την πιθανότητα να έχουμε κινητήρα V. Αριστερή/Δεξιά μηχανή Αριστεροί/δεξιοί κύλινδροι. Είναι θέμα του κάθε Μηχανικού πως θα τα συμβολίσει, αλλά συνήθως έτσι πάνε.
Ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνηση.

----------


## SIFALIO

ψευτοκαπακα pielstick στην πρώτη και πιανόλες στην δεύτερη........δεν υπάρχουν μηχανές πλοίων με τρεις βαλβίδες έχει τέσσερις.......

----------


## mastromarinos

> ψευτοκαπακα pielstick στην πρώτη και πιανόλες στην δεύτερη........δεν υπάρχουν μηχανές πλοίων με τρεις βαλβίδες έχει τέσσερις.......


Δεν μπορώ να σου πω με σιγουριά αν είναι τρεις ή τέσσερεις οι βαλβίδες από μία φωτογραφία που βλέπω και δεν αναγνωρίζω από τι τύπο μηχανής είναι, αλλά επειδή υπάρχουν μηχανές με τρεις μην λες με σιγουριά ότι δεν υπάρχουν και στα βαπόρια. Εγώ έχω μάθει να μην είμαι ποτέ απόλυτος πως μπορείς και είσαι τόσο σίγουρος; Πάντως μπράβο σου που μας έδωσες τα φώτα σου.

----------


## mastrokostas

Έχω κάνει με ηλεκτρομηχανές που είχαν τρεις βαλβίδες αλλά δεν θυμάμαι που !Στα βαπόρια υπάρχουν τα πάντα !Μην ήμαστε απόλυτοι !

----------


## SIFALIO

Oι μηχανή είναι pielstick PC2-18V και κύρια μηχανή τα τελευταία 40 χρονιά σίγουρα δεν υπάρχει με 3 βαλβίδες....Για ηλεκτρομηχανή δεν ορκίζομαι γιατί υπάρχουν παρά πολλοί τύποι μηχανών που έχουν χρησιμοποιειθεί σαν ηλεκτρομηχανές ώστε είναι αδύνατο να ξέρει ένας τα χαρακτηριστικά όλων των τύπων........

----------


## mastrovasilis

ENA ΩΡΑΙΟ ΒΙΝΤΕΑΚΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΜΕ ΜΟΝΟ 14 ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ  ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΣΤΑΣΙΟ ΘΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΙΧΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΕΣΕΙ ΚΑΤΩ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΘΑΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΑΞΙΖΟΥΝ   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dz1f1C39_7g

----------


## SIFALIO

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΙΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΗ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΣΕ ΕΚΤΑΣΗ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΣΤΑΣΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΦΙΛΛΙΠΙΝΙΑ ΝΑ ΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΜΑΠΑ...ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ EYROPA PALACE ΜΕ 4 ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ 200 ΜΕΤΡΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΣΤΑΣΙΟ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΟΥΝ...ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΧΕΙ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΖΕΙΛΕΥΟΥΜΕ............

----------


## mastrokostas

> ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΙΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΗ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΣΕ ΕΚΤΑΣΗ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΣΤΑΣΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΦΙΛΛΙΠΙΝΙΑ ΝΑ ΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΜΑΠΑ...ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ EYROPA PALACE ΜΕ 4 ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ 200 ΜΕΤΡΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΣΤΑΣΙΟ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΟΥΝ...ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΧΕΙ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΖΕΙΛΕΥΟΥΜΕ............


Εχει ομως και λιγο πληρωμα σαν βαπορι .13 ατομα ειναι ολα και ολα !

----------


## mastrovasilis

ΠΑΡΑΘΕΤΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΗ ΣΤΑ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑΣ ΑΠΟ

ΜΙΑ SULZER 4 RND ΔΙΧΡΩΝΗ ΤURBO.

----------


## mastrovasilis

> ΠΑΡΑΘΕΤΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΗ ΣΤΑ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑΣ ΑΠΟ
> 
> ΜΙΑ SULZER 4 RND ΔΙΧΡΩΝΗ ΤURBO.


KAI KAΠΟΙΕΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΙΜΟΝΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΓΕΝΝΗΤΡΙΕΣ  ΣΟΡΡΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΜΟΥ

----------


## mastrovasilis

> KAI KAΠΟΙΕΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΙΜΟΝΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΓΕΝΝΗΤΡΙΕΣ  ΣΟΡΡΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΜΟΥ


KAI TO ΛΕΓΟΜΕΝΟ ΤΟΥΝΕΛΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΝΔΙΑΜΕΣΟ ΑΞΟΝΑ ΟΜΩΣ

----------


## Haddock

Η Αλουμινένια γοητεία των μικρών αδερφών...

Τέσσερις MTU 16V 595 TE70L diesels, rated at 3,866kW at 1,750rpm, driving Kamewa 90 SII waterjets via Reintjes VLJ 2230 gearboxes.



Πηγή: ship-technology.com

----------


## mastropanagos

M/T astro challenge,kristen navigation..!!!
DSC000033 (Custom).JPG

DSC00056 (Custom).JPG

DSC00350 (Custom).JPG

DSC00356 (Custom).JPG

----------


## mastropanagos

Και αλλες 4 φωτο απο το ιδιο πλοιο!!
DSC00409 (Custom).JPG

DSC00410 (Custom).JPG

DSC00489 (Custom).JPG

DSC00491 (Custom).JPG

----------


## tankerman

xaxaxaxa ωραιες φωτο!!!!!!! τα valves των καζανιων παναγιωτη δεν τα τριψατε στην επισκευη????? βλεπω οτι εχετε ακομα το αυτοκολητο οτι ειναι κλειστα. πω πω!!!!!!! και το ειχαμε πει ρε γαμωτο χα χα χα

----------


## mastropanagos

χαχαχαχαχα..πριν μπουμε επισκευη καθαριστηκαν τα καζανια και περασαν και απο επιθεωρηση απο τη dnv..αλλα το αυτοκολλητο αν θυμαμαι καλα ειναι επειδη εν πλω ειχαμε το 2 το καζανι επανω να παιρνει απο το gas boiler και δεν δουλευαμε το 1 εξου και κλειστα τα valve..αλλα στην επισκευη δεν θυμαμαι να τριφτηκαν..!!!αλλη μια φωτο..!!
DSC00411 (Custom).JPG

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Και αλλες 4 φωτο απο το ιδιο πλοιο!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9608
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9609
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9610
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9611


Μπράβο ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗ> ωραίες φωτό μήπως έχουμε και μερικά στοιχεία για αυτη την ομορφιά.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αφού ο ένας έβαλε τις φωτογραφίες ας βάλει στοιχεία ο άλλος Παναγιώτης.
Είναι μια MAN B&W 7S80MC σύμφωνα με το DNV ( http://exchange.dnv.com/exchange/mai...vesselid=23465)

Έχει ισχύ 25480 kW (34169 hp) στις 79 στροφές το λεπτό.

Η ηλεκτρομηχανή που φαίνεται στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία από το μήνυμα που παρέθεσες είναι μία από τις τρείς MAN B&W 6L28/32H που έχει ισχύ 1.320 kW  (1.770 hp) στις 750 στροφές το λεπτό.

----------


## mike_rodos

> Έχει ισχύ 25480 kW (34169 hp) στις 79 στροφές το λεπτό.


79 στροφές το λεπτό??? δεν έχω καμία γνώση στο αντικείμενο των μηχανών των καραβιών, αλλά με τις γνώσεις μου στους πετρελαιοκινητήρες στους γεωργικούς ελκυστήρες μου φαινεται πολύ μικρό το νούμερο...

----------


## mastropanagos

Πολυ σωστος ο συνονοματος...79 στροφες για διχρονη αργοστροφη πετρελαιομηχανη μια χαρα ειναι για γκαζαδικο αν και ποτε δεν πηγαινε τοσο,στις 71-73 δουλευε με ταχυτητα κατα μεσο ορο 15.5 knots..!!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

Να ΄σται καλα παναγιωτης και ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ για τις πληροφοριες συνεχιστε ετσι μπραβο σας.  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

Ας δουμε και μερικες ακομα..!!
DSC00243 (Custom).JPG
DSC00414 (Custom).JPG
DSC00416 (Custom).JPG
DSC00487 (Custom).JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

Μαστροπαναγιωτη !Δεν λες και τι είναι η κάθε μια, να μαθαίνουν και τα παιδιά της γέφυρας, που δεν κατεβαίνουν κάτω λόγο .....ζέστης !
¶ντε για να τους πειράξουμε και λίγο.
Οι διαχωριστήρες τι είναι De Laval η Vesfalia ??

----------


## mastropanagos

De laval φιλε mastrokosta...Στις αλλες φωτο απεικονιζονται ενα ψυγειο επιστροφων ατμου(vacuum condesser),μια αντλια εκφορτωσεως(cargo pump) και ενα ψυγειο νερου(central fresh water cooler)..καθως και οι φυγοκεντρικοι διαχωριστηρες πετρελαιου και λαδιου(de laval)...!! :Wink:

----------


## mastrovasilis

mastrokosta δεν ειναι μονο για της γεφυρας τα παιδια ειναι και για εμας που σκεφτομαστε να μπαρκαρουμε σ΄αυτες τις ομορφιες. :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: 
μπραβο παιδια συνεχιστε ετσι.

----------


## mastropanagos

Ας δουμε και μερικες φωτο χωρις βαλβιδα εξαγωγης σε ενα κυλινδρο..!!! :Wink: Αφιερωμενες στο φιλο bthom!!
DSC00422 (Custom).JPG

DSC00419 (Custom).JPG

DSC00420 (Custom).JPG

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Ας δουμε και μερικες φωτο χωρις βαλβιδα εξαγωγης σε ενα κυλινδρο..!!!Αφιερωμενες στο φιλο bthom!!


Απλά καταπληκτικός (ες) οι φωτό σου φίλε ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗ. και τι δεν θα έδινα να ήμουν σε τέτοιες επισκεύες. σ΄ευχαριστώ :Wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

Και εδω 3 ηλεκτρομηχανες..(την ακαταστασια που διακρινεται στο μηχανοστασιο ειναι λογω αλλαγης εμβολου στη κυρια μηχανη)..Φαινονται αλλωστε και τα ελλατηρια του εμβολου κατω στη φωτο..και λιγο control room..
DSC00037 (Custom).JPG

DSC00034 (Custom).JPG

----------


## mastropanagos

Full Ahead!!! :Wink: 

DSC00490 (Custom).JPG

----------


## mastrovasilis

Υπάρχουν κάτι χάπια που λέγονται αντι(bar) ή  αντι(psi) τα συνηστώ ανεπιφύλακτα σε όλους όσους κάνουν περιήγηση σε αυτον το καταπληκτικό κόσμο που λέγεται nautilia.  Είσαστε όλοι καταπληκτικοί...... :Wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

Μωρε εχε χαρη που καηκε η δευτερη καρτα μνημης της ψηφιακης αλλιως θα ειχα ανεβασει ολο το μηχανοστασιο.. :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Μωρε εχε χαρη που καηκε η δευτερη καρτα μνημης της ψηφιακης αλλιως θα ειχα ανεβασει ολο το μηχανοστασιο..


δεν πειραζει φιλε μου. θα κανουμε υπομονη.... μην αργησεις πολυ ομως..... :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Μάστορες full ahead (που λέει και ο φίλος μου ο Παναγιώτης) για να γουστάρουμε  :Very Happy: ... Μόνο μια βοήθεια στο τι δείχνει η κάθε μία γιατί ένεκα που δεν είμαστε και ειδήμονες...  :Sad:  Μπράβο ρε παιδιά συνεχίστε έτσι ! !

----------


## mastropanagos

> Ας δουμε και μερικες φωτο χωρις βαλβιδα εξαγωγης σε ενα κυλινδρο..!!!Αφιερωμενες στο φιλο bthom!!
> DSC00422 (Custom).JPG
> 
> DSC00419 (Custom).JPG
> 
> DSC00420 (Custom).JPG


Εδω φιλε μου στη πρωτη φωτο φαινεται η κυρια μηχανη αλλα απο τον κυλινδρο που βλεπεις εχει βγει η βαλβιδα εξαγωγης καυσαεριων για αλλγη και στις 2 επομενες φαινεται το εσωτερικο του κυλινδρου και η κεφαλη του εμβολου..

----------


## mastropanagos

> Και εδω 3 ηλεκτρομηχανες..(την ακαταστασια που διακρινεται στο μηχανοστασιο ειναι λογω αλλαγης εμβολου στη κυρια μηχανη)..Φαινονται αλλωστε και τα ελλατηρια του εμβολου κατω στη φωτο..και λιγο control room..
> DSC00037 (Custom).JPG
> 
> DSC00034 (Custom).JPG


Εδω στη πρωτο φωτο ειναι 3 ηλεκτρομηχανες ΜΑΝ B&W 6L28/32H και στην αλλη μια αποψη του control room του μηχανοστασιου..

----------


## mastropanagos

> Full Ahead!!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9688


Ε και εδω ειναι ο τηλεγραφος που υπαρχει στο μηχανοστασιο..οι κινησεις που γινονται..

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ Παναγιώτη για τον κόπο σου. Είναι αλήθεια πως ξέρω κάποια πράγματα από μηχανές και κυρίως πετρελαίου αλλά δεν είχα ιδέα από αυτές των μεγάλων βαποριών, ούτε είχα δει βέβαια μηχανοστάσια. Αλλά είναι πραγματική πόρωση  :Very Happy:  !

----------


## mastrokostas

Να βάλουμε και έναν πίνακα όπου φαίνονται οι κύριοι διακόπτες των τριών ηλεκτρομηχανών καθώς και τα όργανα παραλληλισμού .
P1090048.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Εδω τρια De laval δυο πετρελαιου και ενα λαδιου !
P1090059.jpg
Και ενα φιλτρο θαλασσης.
P1090061.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Και η καρδια του πλοιου μας !Μια B&W Hyudai.
P1090067.jpg
P1090044.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

ωχ mastrokosta είναι βράδυ σε παρακαλώ μη μας κάνεις τέτοια.....

----------


## Thanasis89

Καλά λέει το πατριωτάκι μου !  :Wink:  Καθαρίζατε το φίλτρο ! Είχατε δουλείες εεε ; Αλήθεια mastrokosta τι καράβι είναι ;

----------


## mastrovasilis

είναι  ro ro με τα παρακάτω στοιχεία.

μήκος  199.80 m
πλάτος 26.50 m
βύθισμα 7.65 m
διακριτικό κλήσης OXM32
IMO 9259501
σημαία δανίας
κατασκευή 2004
DW 11600
GT 32289
NT 9686

engine. 	
1 x MAN B&W type 9L60 MC-C  20.070 kW
υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα  22.5 knots
Bow thruster:2 x 1100 kW Rolls Royce
Stern thruster:2 x 880 kW Rolls Royce 
0097-mv tor petunia - engine.01.jpg

0098-mv tor petunia - engine.02.jpg

0099-mv tor petunia - engine.03.jpg

0100-mv tor petunia - engine.04.jpg

πηγη dieselduck.net

----------


## mastrovasilis

και μερικές ακόμα.
0101-mv tor petunia - engine.05.jpg

0102-mv tor petunia - engine.06.jpg

0103-mv tor petunia - engine.07.jpg

0104-mv tor petunia - engine.08.jpg

πηγή dieselduck.net

----------


## Thanasis89

Φοβερές φωτογραφίες ! Ευχαριστώ πολύ mastrovasili για τον κόπο σου !

----------


## mastrovasilis

Να΄σαι καλά ευχαριστώ εγώ....

----------


## nautikos

Σχετικα με το roro : Ρε παιδι μου ανοιγει η καρδια σου να βλεπεις μηχανοστασια ετσι καθαρα, αλλα απαιτει και τρεξιμο απο το πληρωμα μηχανης. Το θεμα ειναι να αποζημιωνεται ο κοπος και απο τις εταιρειες με χρηματικο ή αλλο τροπο :Wink: .

----------


## mastrovasilis

αντικατάσταση στροφάλου στο κρουαζιερόπλοιο m/v celebration.
μερικά στοιχεία...

Gross Tonnage: 47,262
Length: 733 feet
Total Power - 31,970 BHP 
Cruise Speed: 21 knots
Guest Capacity: 1,486
Total Crew: 670

και μερικές φωτό...

MV_Celebration-crank_re-re.11.JPG

MV_Celebration-crank_re-re.13.JPG

MV_Celebration-crank_re-re.09.JPG

πηγή. dieselduck.net

----------


## mastrovasilis

το έμβολο
MV_Celebration-crank_re-re.08.JPG

και ο στρόφαλος
MV_Celebration-crank_re-re.04.JPG

και μερικά στοιχεία 65 tons το βάρος του στροφάλου
και 250 tons το βάρος του μπλόκ της μηχανής

και φυσικα μιλάμε γι΄αυτό το καράβι
Carnival celebration.jpg

πηγή dieselduck.net

----------


## tankerman

:Confused:  :Confused:  Aπορω τι κανανε μεσα τα παλικαρια ωστε να καταφερουν να βαρεσουν στροφαλο σε διχρονη sulzer ?????????????????????????

----------


## mastrokostas

Αν δεις φίλε μου στα πληρώματα αυτών των εταιριών, γράφει international!!!!Όποτε κατάλαβες φαντάζομαι .

----------


## tankerman

> Αν δεις φίλε μου στα πληρώματα αυτών των εταιριών, γράφει international!!!!Όποτε κατάλαβες φαντάζομαι .


καταλαβα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Νaval22

> Aπορω τι κανανε μεσα τα παλικαρια ωστε να καταφερουν να βαρεσουν στροφαλο σε διχρονη sulzer ?????????????????????????


τετράχρονη μάλλον δεν μπαίνουν δίχρονες σε κρουαζιερόπλοια και επιβατηγα/οχηματαγωγα

----------


## mastrokostas

> τετράχρονη μάλλον δεν μπαίνουν δίχρονες σε κρουαζιερόπλοια και επιβατηγα/οχηματαγωγα


Η συγκεκριμενη ειναι διχρονη .Τι να κανουμε τωρα !

----------


## tankerman

> τετράχρονη μάλλον δεν μπαίνουν δίχρονες σε κρουαζιερόπλοια και επιβατηγα/οχηματαγωγα


Φιλε μου εισαι σιγουρος για αυτο?????????

----------


## Νaval22

Στα μαθήματα που έκανα για μηχανές αυτό έμαθα,τώρα αν υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις δεν κόβω και το κεφάλι μου δεν γνωρίζω και τη διάταξη και θέση μηχανοστασιου του συγκεκριμένου πλοίου,άλλα είναι λογικό οι 2χρονες που το μέγεθος τους μπορεί καθ'ύψος να είναι όσο μια πολυκατοικία να τοποθετούνται σε κοινά φόρτηγα bulk carrier tankers και general carco,ενώ οι πιο μικρές και βολικές τετράχρονες να τοποθετούνται σε επιβατηγά/οχηματαγωγά,κρουαζιερόπλοια με απαίτηση για χαμηλό ύψος μηχανοστασίου εξάλλου στις ισχύς που χρείαζονται αυτά τα πλοία είναι απαραίτητη η ύπαρξη μειωτήρα και απο όσο ξέρω οι τετράχρονες βασικά,συνδέονται με γραναζοκιβώτιο ενώ οι δίχρονες είναι σε direct σύνδεση 

για τη sulzer νομίζω πως δεν υφίσταται πια σαν εργοστασιακός οίκος έχει εξαγοραστεί απο τη wartsila? η κάνω λάθος,επίσης οι κατασκευαστές διχρονων ναυτικών κινητήρων είναι τρείς παγκοσμοίος ο ένας είναι η ΜΑΝ τους άλλους δυο δεν τους θυμάμαι

----------


## sv1xv

> για τη sulzer νομίζω πως δεν υφίσταται πια σαν εργοστασιακός οίκος έχει εξαγοραστεί απο τη wartsila?


 Έτσι είναι, έχεις δίκιο.



> επίσης οι κατασκευαστές διχρονων ναυτικών κινητήρων είναι τρείς παγκοσμοίος ο ένας είναι η ΜΑΝ τους άλλους δυο δεν τους θυμάμαι


Νομίζω φτιάχνει ακόμα δίχρονες μηχανές η Cegielski στο Poznan της Πολωνίας. Επίσης η Doosan Κορέας. Αλλά και οι δυο με licenses από Wartsila/Sulzer και MAN.

Η βιομηχανία είναι πιά πολύ ρευστή με τις συγχωνεύσεις και τις εξαγορές - τη μια μέρα πάς και βλέπεις μια ηλεκτρομηχανή Pielstick και σε 2 εβδομάδες η SEMT Pielstick έχει γίνει MAN.

----------


## mastrokostas

¶ντε να βάλουμε και κάτι από μηχανοστάσιο παλι, που μου έδωσε κάποιος καλός μου φίλος .
Ψυκτικες .
P1090057.jpg

και ενα φιλτρο θαλασσης

P1090061.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

μπιέλα από ΜΑΝ
0186-MAN conrod.jpg

γεννητρια
0517-2008.05-DR-Engine-Room.08.jpg

0520-2008.05-DR-Engine-Room.26.jpg

πανοραμική
0521-2008.05-DR-Engine-Room.28.jpg

διαχωριστήρες
0522-2008.05-DR-Engine-Room.32.jpg

πηγή. dieselduck.net

----------


## mastrovasilis

συνέχεια.
0523-2008.05-DR-Engine-Room.33.jpg

wartsila
0524-2008.05-DR-Engine-Room.35.jpg

0525-2008.05-DR-Engine-Room.37.jpg

πηγή. dieselduck.net

----------


## kapas

μηπως υπαρχει καμια φωτο απο το μηχανοστασιο του λισσος??? ή αν δεν υπαρχει δεν πειραζει, μου κανει οποιδηποτε της ανεκ... :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Λοιπόν να και ένα μηχανοστάσιο από αυτά που δεν έχουμε συνηθίσει να βλέπουμε λόγω μεγέθους ! Αφιερωμένο στα μαστόρια της παρέας  :Wink:  ! Εκ του Θεολόγος Ελένη...  
Και μερικές πληροφορίες : 2 δωδεκακύλινδροι κινητήρες Guascor (ισπανικής κατασκευής) τύπου V, δύο τουρμπίνες και δύο αντλίες πετρελαίου, μία για την κάθε εξάδα. Ονομαστική ιπποδύναμη 1000 ίππους έκαστη. Οι δύο γεννήτριες φοράνε εξακύλινδρους κινητήρες Daewoo. Υπάρχει και μία emegerncy τετρακύλινδρη Detroit Diesel αερόψυκτη. 

Μηχανοστάσιο .jpg

Μηχανοστάσιο  (2).jpg 
Μηχανοστάσιο  (3).jpg 
Μηχανοστάσιο  (4).jpg 
Μηχανοστάσιο  (5).jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Ακόμα ένα λοιπόν μικρό μηχανοστάσιο από μένα και από τον ¶ρη ΙΙ... Τέσσερις κινητήρες Daewoo 600 ίππων έκαστος. 

DSC00689.jpg

DSC00690.jpg

----------


## marsant

Yπαρχουν παιδια φωτογραφιες απο το μηχανοστασιο του ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ?

----------


## jolly_roger

Έχουμε 1)Inert Gas Generator 2)Steering gear 3)PowerPack για τις Framo, 2 ηλεκτρικές και 2 Cummins 4)DeLaval
1.jpg

2.jpg

3.jpg

4.jpg

----------


## mastropanagos

> Έχουμε 1)Inert Gas Generator 2)Steering gear 3)PowerPack για τις Framo, 2 ηλεκτρικές και 2 Cummins 4)DeLaval


Καινουργιο βλεπω ειναι το βαπορακι...θα μας δωσεις και μερικα στοιχεια ομως για το βαπορι??το μονο που ξερουμε μεχρι στιγμης ειναι οτι οι φωτο προερχονται απο γκαζαδικο.. :Wink:

----------


## jolly_roger

Λοιπόν οι φώτο είναι από το product M/T Minerva Julie 51.000DWT που έπεσε στα ναυπηγία STX της Κορέας στις 7 Ιανουαρίου.

----------


## STRATHGOS

SUPERFAST V CONTROL 
Sf5 control (1).jpg


Sf5 control (2).jpg


Sf5 control (3).jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

Και λίγο από SuperFast I.
d P1030015.preview.jpg

d P1030019.preview.jpg

πηγή. http://www.nca-spa.it

----------


## mastropanagos

> SUPERFAST V CONTROL 
> Sf5 control (1).jpg
> 
> 
> Sf5 control (2).jpg
> 
> 
> Sf5 control (3).jpg


Sulzer εχει το Superfast V???

----------


## mastropanagos

Αλλαγη εμβολου...!!M/T Astro Libra,Kristen Navigation..!!
02092008676 (Custom).jpg
03092008702 (Custom).jpg
03092008703 (Custom).jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

> Αλλαγη εμβολου...!!M/T Astro Libra,Kristen Navigation..!!
> 02092008676 (Custom).jpg
> 03092008702 (Custom).jpg
> 03092008703 (Custom).jpg


Παναγιώτη, την βαριπουλα που βλέπουμε στην δεύτερη φωτο , πως την λενε οι μηχανικοί ?

----------


## mastropanagos

> Παναγιώτη, την βαριπουλα που βλέπουμε στην δεύτερη φωτο , πως την λενε οι μηχανικοί ?


Mastrokosta δεν θυμαμαι καποια ιδιαιτερη ονομασια,βαριοπουλα τη λεγαμε εμεις στο καραβι...!!Αν και προσπαθω να θυμηθω και δεν μπορω.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Αλλαγη εμβολου...!!M/T Astro Libra,Kristen Navigation..!!
> 02092008676 (Custom).jpg
> 03092008702 (Custom).jpg
> 03092008703 (Custom).jpg


Αχχχχχ. τι μας κάνεις ρε Μαστροπάνο.

----------


## mastrovasilis

Μια από τις 4 ΜΑΚ 9 Μ 43 C συνολικής ισχύος 36.000 Kw που είναι τοποθετημένες σε όλα τα κρουαζιερόπλοια της Aida.
2-MaK 9 M 43 C flying into AIDAbella Engine Room.jpg

Και μία απο τις 4  ΜΑΚ 12 M 43 C που σε συνδυασμό με ένα ζεύγος από ΜΑΚ 8 Μ 43 C οι οποίες αποδίδουν 64.000 Kw. Οι οποίες θα τοποθετηθούν στο καινούργιο καρουαζιερόπλοιο της Cunard το Queen Elizabeth.
MaK 12 M 43 C Marine Engine Flywheel Side.jpg

πηγή. mak - global.com

----------


## tankerman

> Mastrokosta δεν θυμαμαι καποια ιδιαιτερη ονομασια,βαριοπουλα τη λεγαμε εμεις στο καραβι...!!Αν και προσπαθω να θυμηθω και δεν μπορω..


Λουλου την λενε παιδια ΛΟΥΛΟΥ

----------


## mastropanagos

> Λουλου την λενε παιδια ΛΟΥΛΟΥ


Εσπαγα το κεφαλι μου,εχθες ολο το βραδυ και δεν μπορουσα να θυμηθω...!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Λουλου την λενε παιδια ΛΟΥΛΟΥ


Λουλου η τσαχπίνα  !

----------


## Leo

Μπορεί και να μην είναι μια φωτογραφία μέσα απο μηχανοστάσιο, αλλά όλα της τα στολίδια αφορούν το Μηχανοστάσιο το μικρού αλιευτικού που συνάντησα στο Κούλε (Ηράκλειο) στο τελευταίο μου ταξίδι.

Μπορούμε να δούμε δηλαδή συνολικά μια τσιμινιέρα με το σινιάλο της, τις κανοδόχους της κύριας μηχανής και των ηλεκτρομηχανών, τα σπιράγια του , όπως και τους ανεμιστήρες. Βρήκα το όλο σύστημα "όλα σε ένα" συνοπτικό γι αυτό και την παραθέτω.

P1120481.jpg

----------


## mastropanagos

Απ'εξω ολοι τις εχουμε δει,απο μεσα ομως???
Ας δουμε λοιπον το σταυρο,το σημειο οπου δενει ο διωστηρας με το βακτρο..!!
Ειναι λιγο σκοτεινες αλλα εκει μεσα οι δυνατοτητες φωτισμου ειναι περιορισμενες..!!
02092008680.jpg
02092008681.jpg

----------


## socrates

Ειναι ενα LPG 25 ετων κατασκευασμενο στη Νορβηγια περιπου 9000 DWT
Με μια Sulzer 6RLΑ 56, 5580 KW 115 rpm

LPG_1.jpg
LPG_2.jpg
Ειχε ομως ενα Oily water separator οπως βλεπετε, ολα τα λεφτα, Westfalia παρακαλω. Τοποθετηθηκε προσφατα βεβαιως.
LPG_3.jpg

----------


## mastropanagos

mastropanago τι τα ηθελες τα βαπορια??Κατσε τωρα εκει μεσα και δεσε stuffing box..!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
02092008685.jpg

----------


## STRATHGOS

ionian king
Εικόνα972.jpg

Εικόνα974.jpg

Εικόνα1089.jpg

Εικόνα1090.jpg

----------


## Eng

Δειτε ομως και το εσωτερικο ενος Sea chest Box.
Απο κει ξερετε οτι χαλαρα βουλιαζει ενα πλοιο αν δεν το προσεξεις στις λαμαρινες του!
DSCI1241.JPG

----------


## AegeanIslands

Ετσι ειναι.
Το συγκεκριμενο ομως βρικεται σε πολυ καλη κατασταση.

----------


## Eng

Και να φανταστεις οτι το καραβακι αυτο ειναι 23 χρονων Panamax. Τωρα μολις του εκανα το Special 5.

----------


## apollo_express

> Δειτε ομως και το εσωτερικο ενος Sea chest Box.
> Απο κει ξερετε οτι χαλαρα βουλιαζει ενα πλοιο αν δεν το προσεξεις στις λαμαρινες του!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23368


Μπορεί κάποιος να το εξηγήσει κάποιος λίγο παραπάνω;
Πού βρίσκεται στο καράβι;

----------


## Eng

Τα Sea chest ειναι οι λειψεις απο τις οποιες μπαινει το νερο απο τη θαλασσα μεσα το πλοιο για οποιαδηποτε χρηση δηλ. ειτε για ψυξη ηλεκ/ρο μηχανων, Κυριας μηχανης ειτε ομως και για τον ερματισμο του πλοιου ballast.
Γιατι ειναι επικινδυνο αυτο? Γιατι αν υπαρχει διαβρωση στις λαμαρινες που αποτελουν τοκουτι (δες τη φωτο), απο την μεγαλη πιεση που αναπτυσσεται μπορει πολυ ευκολα να γινει καποιο κρακ στο μεσα μερος του κουτιου με αποτελεσμα να μπει νερο στο μηχανοστασιο με απιστευτη ταχυτητα αφου τα sea chest ειναι ή στο bottom plate (low sea chest) ή στα 3-4 μετρα απο το bottom του πλοιου (High Sea Chest). Επειδη λοιπον το σχημα αλλα και η θεση του δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα δεκτικη σε καποια επισκευη, γι' αυτο λενε οτι απο κει μπορει καλλιστα να βουλιαξει ενα πλοιο.
Θα σου παραθεσω και μια φωτο πως ειναι απο μεσα το κουτι του sea chest και πιστευω οτι θα το καταλαβεις πληρως!

----------


## Eng

High Sea chest απο cape size bulk carrier.

----------


## Eng

Low Sea chest για επισκευη απο 35000 τον. Bulker

----------


## mastrokostas

> High Sea chest απο cape size bulk carrier.






> Low Sea chest για επισκευη απο 35000 τον. Bulker


Κατατοπιστικότατος ο Γιώργος !Thanks

----------


## Eng

Ευχαριστω Μαστροκωστα!
Να σας πω ομως κατι...
Εχω μεγαλο κολλιμα με τα καραβια και μπορω να μιλαω για ωρες
(αρκει να εχω και αναλογους συνομιλιτες.. :Wink: )

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ευχαριστω Μαστροκωστα!
> 
> Να σας πω ομως κατι...
> Εχω μεγαλο κολλιμα με τα καραβια και μπορω να μιλαω για ωρες
> 
> (αρκει να εχω και αναλογους συνομιλιτες..)


Έχεις κτυπήσει την κατάλληλη πόρτα .Εδώ βλέπεις ότι είμαστε όλοι βαριά άρρωστη με τα βαπόρια .

----------


## mastropanagos

> Ευχαριστω Μαστροκωστα!
> Να σας πω ομως κατι...
> Εχω μεγαλο κολλιμα με τα καραβια και μπορω να μιλαω για ωρες
> (αρκει να εχω και αναλογους συνομιλιτες..)


Καλως ηρθες στο κλαμπ...!! :Wink:

----------


## apollo_express

> Τα Sea chest ειναι οι λειψεις απο τις οποιες μπαινει το νερο απο τη θαλασσα μεσα το πλοιο για οποιαδηποτε χρηση δηλ. ειτε για ψυξη ηλεκ/ρο μηχανων, Κυριας μηχανης ειτε ομως και για τον ερματισμο του πλοιου ballast.
> Γιατι ειναι επικινδυνο αυτο? Γιατι αν υπαρχει διαβρωση στις λαμαρινες που αποτελουν τοκουτι (δες τη φωτο), απο την μεγαλη πιεση που αναπτυσσεται μπορει πολυ ευκολα να γινει καποιο κρακ στο μεσα μερος του κουτιου με αποτελεσμα να μπει νερο στο μηχανοστασιο με απιστευτη ταχυτητα αφου τα sea chest ειναι ή στο bottom plate (low sea chest) ή στα 3-4 μετρα απο το bottom του πλοιου (High Sea Chest). Επειδη λοιπον το σχημα αλλα και η θεση του δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα δεκτικη σε καποια επισκευη, γι' αυτο λενε οτι απο κει μπορει καλλιστα να βουλιαξει ενα πλοιο.
> Θα σου παραθεσω και μια φωτο πως ειναι απο μεσα το κουτι του sea chest και πιστευω οτι θα το καταλαβεις πληρως!


Ευχαριστώ πολύ ήταν πολύ κατατοπιστική η εξήγηση.

----------


## Eng

Χωρις υπερβολες ειστε η μονη παρεα που εχω εδω που ειμαι!
Περιμενω ποτε να τελειωσω με τους σκισοματιδες και να ερθω να μιλησω με κανονικο κοσμο!!
Ειναι περιεργο συναισθημα αυτο!
Χαιρομαι παντως που η πορτα....δεν ειναι του κουφου  :Wink:  !

----------


## Eng

Κατι για τους πιο παλιους μηχανικους...

----------


## Eng

Και το ονομα της..κυριας??

----------


## mastropanagos

Στη συνεχεια εχουμε service air compressor και air bottle,αμα τυχει καμια φορα και ανοιξουν τα εξαεριστικα λογω υψηλης πιεσης μην τυχον και ειστε κοντα,κανουν τοσο θορυβο που νομιζεις οτι βουλιαζει το βαπορι (την εχω παθει :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: )..!!
09072008484 (Custom).jpg
09072008486 (Custom).jpg

----------


## mastropanagos

Ας δουμε και ενα Turbocharger (υπερπληρωτης αερα)..Λιγο μανικι στο λυσιμο και δεσιμο..
09072008497 (Custom).jpg

----------


## Eng

Μαστροπαναγο εισαι Αρχοντας...Πολυ ομορφες!
Κοιτα εδω τι σου εχω (και δες ποτε τις εχω βγαλει...)
Φωτο-1: Main Engine Cooling Pump μαρκαρισμενη για επισκευη.
Φωτο-2: Fire Pump (no good...επισκευη και αυτη βγηκε σημερα)
Φωτο-3: Αυτο για το οποιο ακουτε συνεχεια να σας αναφερω...duct keel. μονο που το συγκεκριμενο ειναι cable duct keel και οχι ballast duct keel.
Ελπιζω να σας αρεσουν...λογω της ημερας..!
DSCI1386.JPG
DSCI1413.JPG
DSCI1395.JPG

----------


## mastropanagos

> Μαστροπαναγο εισαι Αρχοντας...Πολυ ομορφες!
> Κοιτα εδω τι σου εχω (και δες ποτε τις εχω βγαλει...)
> Φωτο-1: Main Engine Cooling Pump μαρκαρισμενη για επισκευη.
> Φωτο-2: Fire Pump (no good...επισκευη και αυτη βγηκε σημερα)
> Φωτο-3: Αυτο για το οποιο ακουτε συνεχεια να σας αναφερω...duct keel. μονο που το συγκεκριμενο ειναι cable duct keel και οχι ballast duct keel.
> Ελπιζω να σας αρεσουν...λογω της ημερας..!


Σ'ευχαριστω φιλε Γιωργο,θα επιστρεψω σε λιγο καιρο και με νεο υλικο..!!Ωραιες οι φωτο σου,παμε να το ανεβασουμε λιγο το θεματακι..!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

> Σ'ευχαριστω φιλε Γιωργο,θα επιστρεψω σε λιγο καιρο και με νεο υλικο..!!Ωραιες οι φωτο σου,παμε να το ανεβασουμε λιγο το θεματακι..!!


Παναγιωτη, μαζι σου!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

Επιστρεφοντας και παλι και με αφιερωση στους Μαστορες..Παναγιωτη και Κωστα....
Εξαρμωση εμβολου Κυριας Μηχανης
Ο Κυλινδρος που..φιλοξενουσε το εν λογω εμβολο.
DSCI1551.JPG
DSCI1552.JPG

----------


## mastropanagos

> Επιστρεφοντας και παλι και με αφιερωση στους Μαστορες..Παναγιωτη και Κωστα....
> Εξαρμωση εμβολου Κυριας Μηχανης
> Ο Κυλινδρος που..φιλοξενουσε το εν λογω εμβολο.


Με εφτιαξες βραδυατικα.............!!
Απιστευτος και σε ευχαριστω..!!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Επιστρεφοντας και παλι και με αφιερωση στους Μαστορες..Παναγιωτη και Κωστα....
> 
> Εξαρμωση εμβολου Κυριας Μηχανης
> Ο Κυλινδρος που..φιλοξενουσε το εν λογω εμβολο.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24253
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24254


Να σαι καλά !
Γιώργο άντε να βγάζεις εμβολο σε κάνα Περσικο –Αμαζόνιο – Λάος –κτλ που είναι δροσερά .Αχ παναγιά μου κάτι θερμοκρασίες επάνω στα καπάκια .

----------


## mastropanagos

> Να σαι καλά !
> Γιώργο άντε να βγάζεις εμβολο σε κάνα Περσικο –Αμαζόνιο – Λάος –κτλ που είναι δροσερά .Αχ παναγιά μου κάτι θερμοκρασίες επάνω στα καπάκια .


Στη ραδα της Fujairah Ιουλιο μηνα η φωτο...!!Το χειροτερο ομως ηταν το deflection η να δενεις stuffing box μεσα στο στροφαλοθαλαμο...!!Βαραγαμε κατι ωραια 50αρια εκει μεσα και βαλε..!!
DSC00036 (Custom).JPG

----------


## Eng

Εισαι κανονι ρε Παναγιωτη..
Εγω Fujairah Αυγουστο μηνα εκανα αλλαγη σε ballst pipe μεσα σε Wing Tank.. Εκει να δεις τι σημαινει να καιει η λαμαρινα!!! Εχω μια φωτο μου οταν βγηκα απο το ταγκι αλλα λεω να μην την ανεβασω.. Πτωμα??? Κατι τετοιο...

----------


## mastrokostas

> Στη ραδα της Fujairah Ιουλιο μηνα η φωτο...!!Το χειροτερο ομως ηταν το deflection η να δενεις stuffing box μεσα στο στροφαλοθαλαμο...!!Βαραγαμε κατι ωραια 50αρια εκει μεσα και βαλε..!!
> DSC00036 (Custom).JPG


Τζι-τζι είναι !

----------


## mastropanagos

> Τζι-τζι είναι !


Εκει ηταν ετοιμο για να πεσει μεσα στο κυλινδρο..!! :Wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

Ας δουμε και ενα χιτωνιο γιατι ενα μελος του φορουμ ειχε καποιες αποριες..!! :Wink: 
DSC004121 (Custom).jpg

----------


## Eng

Παναγιωτη πολυ ωραια η παρεμβαση, για να μεγαλωσω ομως λιγο το ευρος της θελω να παραθεσω και μια σειρα εμβολων ηλεκτομηχανης ωστε να μπορει και ο οποισδηποτε να συγκρινει το μεγεθος του εμβολου της φωτο σου.. (Για πες μου ομως, δεν θα ηταν καλη ιδεα να βαλω τον Vortigern να τα τρυψει λιγο?????  :Wink:  :Wink: )

----------


## mastropanagos

> Αλλαγη εμβολου...!!M/T Astro Libra,Kristen Navigation..!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21382
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21383
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21384





> Παναγιωτη πολυ ωραια η παρεμβαση, για να μεγαλωσω ομως λιγο το ευρος της θελω να παραθεσω και μια σειρα εμβολων ηλεκτομηχανης ωστε να μπορει και ο οποισδηποτε να συγκρινει το μεγεθος του εμβολου της φωτο σου.. (Για πες μου ομως, δεν θα ηταν καλη ιδεα να βαλω τον Vortigern να τα τρυψει λιγο????? )


Διαφορα μεγεθων ε??? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ας δουμε και ενα χιτωνιο γιατι ενα μελος του φορουμ ειχε καποιες αποριες..!!
> DSC004121 (Custom).jpg


Έχω δει να πρέπει να αλλαχτεί σε μια μέρα λόγο ταξιδιού ,και όταν πήγανε να το βγάλουν τα παιδία ,να είναι κολλημένο ,και να μην βγαίνει με τίποτα .Ούτε στον θεό ούτε στον διάολο να μην τύχη .

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ας βάλω και εγώ μερικές που τράβηξα εκεί στα ξένα απο μια Mitsubishi. αφιερωμένες στους Μαστροπαναγο και Μαστροκώστα.
MITSUBISHI.JPG

μια γεννητρια Daihatsu
DAIHATSU.JPG

μία Βαλβιδα
VALVE.JPG

Λίγο απο τιμόνι
sterring.JPG

και τέλος control room
control room.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

Βασίλη καλός ήρθες πίσω .Ωραίες και οι φωτογραφίες , πρέπει να ήταν μικρό βαπόρι αν μπορώ να κρίνω απο την μηχανή και το μηχανοστάσιο .Μπορείς να μας δώσεις μερικά στοιχεία του πλοίου ?

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Βασίλη καλός ήρθες πίσω .Ωραίες και οι φωτογραφίες , πρέπει να ήταν μικρό βαπόρι αν μπορώ να κρίνω απο την μηχανή και το μηχανοστάσιο .Μπορείς να μας δώσεις μερικά στοιχεία του πλοίου ?


καλώς σας βρήκα. είναι Μitsubishi 5uec 52la ισχύς 10.500 Ηp κια υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 14 Knots στις 90 rpm.

Και η γεννήτριες οι οποίες είναι τρεις. είναι Daihatsu 6dlb20 ισχυ: 7.350 Kw έκαστως.

Το βαπόρι είναι general cargo 28.835 Dwt με 5 cargo kai twin deck. 
Μήκος 170 m
Πλάτος 26.5 m
Bύθισμα 14.2 m

----------


## mastropanagos

> Ας βάλω και εγώ μερικές που τράβηξα εκεί στα ξένα απο μια Mitsubishi. αφιερωμένες στους Μαστροπαναγο και Μαστροκώστα.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24617
> 
> μια γεννητρια Daihatsu
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24619
> 
> μία Βαλβιδα
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24618
> 
> ...


Καλως μας ηρθες Βασιλη...Γυαλι βλεπω ειναι το βαπορακι,πολυ ωραιο..!!
Σ'ευχαριστω... :Wink:

----------


## Eng

Παναγιωτη η "ζακετα" που λεγαμε...
DSCI1546.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

Είναι και μάλλινη!  :Wink:

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Παναγιωτη η "ζακετα" που λεγαμε...
> DSCI1546.JPG


Εγώ πάλι ζακέτα δε βλέπω.... Την αντλία της τη βλέπω.... :Razz: 

Γεια σου ρε Eng μόδιστρε.... :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Εγώ πάλι ζακέτα δε βλέπω.... Την αντλία της τη βλέπω....
> 
> Γεια σου ρε Eng μόδιστρε....


Θες πιο ολοκληρωμενη εικονα(στο περιπου)?? :Very Happy: 
Αντλιες jacket,preheater J.C.F.W. και πιο πισω το ψυγειο της jacket το οποιο φαινεται αμυδρα..!! :Wink: 
MOV00241.MPG_000024880.jpg

----------


## Eng

Που εισαι Γκαζα???
Ελα για την παρτη σου και μονο. Αντε και πληρης ενημερωση με σχεδιο...
Οκ μην κολλατε...εννοειται πως αφιερωνεται και στη Μηχανη...!!
1. ECR
2. M/E Sulzer 
3. Bow Thruster
4. Drawing
DSCI0045.JPG
DSCI0066.JPG
DSCI0513.JPG

----------


## mastropanagos

> Που εισαι Γκαζα???
> Ελα για την παρτη σου και μονο. Αντε και πληρης ενημερωση με σχεδιο...
> Οκ μην κολλατε...εννοειται πως αφιερωνεται και στη Μηχανη...!!
> 1. ECR
> 2. M/E Sulzer 
> 3. Bow Thruster
> 4. Drawing
> DSCI0045.JPG
> DSCI0066.JPG
> DSCI0513.JPG


Ελα ρε μαστρο-Eng..!!Πολυ ωραιες οι φωτο σου,σ'ευχαριστω..!!
Θα κανω και εγω το μπαμ σε λιγο καιρο παλι,αναμενεται...... :Wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

Ενα πανοραμικο πλανο 3 ηλεκτρομηχανων...!!
Και ας δουμε και το ταμπελακι αναγνωρισεως(που ελεγα εγω.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: )
CIMG0514 (Custom).JPG
CIMG0482 (Custom).JPG

----------


## mastropanagos

Και κατι που θα το δειτε στα μηχανοστασια των γκαζαδικων..!!
Πανελ διαχειρισης αδρανες αεριου(inert gas) και αντλια εκφορτωσεως....
CIMG0564 (Custom).JPG
CIMG0472 (Custom).JPG
DSC00416 (Custom).JPG
CIMG0499 (Custom).JPG
Ας πουμε και περιληπτικα 2 λογια για το αδρανες αεριο...Το αδρανες αεριο προερχεται απο τα καυσαερια των καζανιων(boilers) το οποιο διοχετευεται μεσα στις δεξαμενες φορτιου και πρεσαρετε με σκοπο να μειωσει την ποσοτητα οξυγονου κατω απο 5% κατα την εκφορτωση ωστε σε περιπτωση εστω και της παραμικρης σπιθας να προκληθει φωτια....

----------


## mastropanagos

Ο ηχος της ακομα ηχει στα αυτια μου........
CIMG0513 (Custom).JPG
CIMG0492 (Custom).JPG
Υ.Γ. Μην σας παραξενευει που βλεπετε 79 στροφες τη μηχανη,μιλαμε φυσικα για διχρονη αργοστροφη,το λεω αυτο γιατι μερικοι οταν τους λεω οτι ειχε max rpm 79 με κοιτανε με απορια.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Και φυσικα δουλευε παντα στις 71-73 και εβγαζε 15,5 knots...

----------


## mastrokostas

Άντε παλιόπαιδα ,γιατί έτσι όπως μας έχετε κάνει, θα μπούμε καμία φορά σε κάνα μηχανοστάσιο και θα γονατίσουμε και θα φιλάμε τα πανιόλα .Κάτι σαν την προσευχή των μουσουλμάνων ένα πράγμα !  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

Μαστροπανο, εισαι αψογος ετσι πρεπει να ειμαστε!!!
Μπραβο ρε φιλε...πολυ σε χαιρομαι! Μπραβο...

----------


## Eng

Αφιερωμενη στην Μηχανη, στη Φανουλα και στον Μαστροκωστα (που παει για φυλλαδιο...)

1. Επιθεωρηση Κυριας Μηχανης
2. Επιθεωρηση Μεταλλικου Περιβληματος και Ενισχυσης (Side Shell plate + Frames)

----------


## mastropanagos

> Μαστροπανο, εισαι αψογος ετσι πρεπει να ειμαστε!!!
> Μπραβο ρε φιλε...πολυ σε χαιρομαι! Μπραβο...


Το κατα δυναμην...!!:mrgreen:

----------


## mastrovasilis

> 2. Επιθεωρηση Μεταλλικου Περιβληματος και Ενισχυσης (Side Shell plate + Frames)



μια χαρά είναι. αν και έχει λίγο pitting αλλά είναι τοπικό τα side shell frames στην upper area μια χαρά φαίνονται. δεν πρέπει να ανυσηχούμε το dm4 κάνει πολύ καλά την δουλειά του. αχχχ ωραίες στιγμές από μία πανέμορφη δουλειά.
ευχαριστούμε πολύ Eng.

----------


## Eng

Σαν να το αφησαμε παραπονεμενο το θεματακι ετσι??
Λοιπον να μια SULZER RTA 67 απο ενα γκαζαδιακι - Πανο - 72αρι σε επισκευη εν πλω..
Εισαι να βγαλουμε και τον 4????

----------


## mastropanagos

Λοιπον εχουμε και λεμε,στη πρωτη φωτο H.F.O. Heaters για τα boilers(καζανια) και στη δευτερη Main F.O Heaters για το θηριο την main engine...!!
CIMG0610 (Custom).JPG
CIMG0608 (Custom).JPG

----------


## Eng

Εισαι παλιοτομαρο ρε... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Μπραβο!!!!

----------


## mastropanagos

> Εισαι παλιοτομαρο ρε...
> Μπραβο!!!!


Κοιτα στη δευτερη φωτο ολες τις μονωσεις των σωληνωσεων προσεκτικα,οι μισες ειναι ασπρες και οι αλλες μισες ειναι καπως καφε και πανω απο το M.E Auto filter υπαρχει ενα καπακι,εσκασε το ring που εχει εκει στο αξονακι του μοτερ που περιστρεφει το φιλτρο και μπηκαμε με βαρκα μεσα στο purifier room..Πολυ πετρελαιο... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

Τα ειδα, κατι παρομοιο με μας απο τη σωληνα που βλεπεις. Εκανε ενα μικρο μπαμ απο κατι ζωα κινεζους τεχνικους... και εγινε "πανεμορφο" το purifier room!
DSCI1387.JPG

----------


## mastropanagos

> Τα ειδα, κατι παρομοιο με μας απο τη σωληνα που βλεπεις. Εκανε ενα μικρο μπαμ απο κατι ζωα κινεζους τεχνικους... και εγινε "πανεμορφο" το purifier room!


Να με δεις καταμαυρο απο τα πετρελαια να προσπαθω να κλεισω την αναροφηση του φιλτρου και να καιγομαι,ε ρε γελια....αχχχχχ.. :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

> Να με δεις καταμαυρο απο τα πετρελαια να προσπαθω να κλεισω την αναροφηση του φιλτρου και να καιγομαι,ε ρε γελια....αχχχχχ..


Τωρα γελαω μ'αυτο που ειπες γιατι θυμαμαι τους Κινεζους να τρεχουν πανικοβλητοι μεσα στα λαδια...
Καλαααα... πολυ θεαμα!!! Ρε φιλε σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα!! Ειναι πολυ πικρα...

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Αυτα τα ασπρα που ειναι πανω στους σωληνες τι ειναι ;

----------


## Eng

> Αυτα τα ασπρα που ειναι πανω στους σωληνες τι ειναι ;


Στις φωτο του Πανο αυτο που βλεπεις στους σωλήνες είναι μόνωση λογο υψηλης θερμοκρασίας. Μεσα απο αυτες τις σωλήνες περναει το πετρελαιο για να αναψει το καζανι και στη δεύτερη το πετρελαιο για να πάει στη Κυρια Μηχανη. Επισης υπαρχουν και σωλήνες που κινείται ατμος ή νερο σε υψηλη θερμοκρασια για να ζεσταινει τις εν λογω δεξαμενες καυσιμου.

----------


## mastropanagos

> Στις φωτο του Πανο αυτο που βλεπεις στους σωλήνες είναι μόνωση λογο υψηλης θερμοκρασίας. Μεσα απο αυτες τις σωλήνες περναει το πετρελαιο για να αναψει το καζανι και στη δεύτερη το πετρελαιο για να πάει στη Κυρια Μηχανη. Επισης υπαρχουν και σωλήνες που κινείται ατμος ή νερο σε υψηλη θερμοκρασια για να ζεσταινει τις εν λογω δεξαμενες καυσιμου.


Και αμα σε ενα μηχανοστασιο οι σωληνωσεις δεν εχουν επαρκη μονωση εχουμε και υψηλες θερμοκρασιες,στο βαπορι αυτο παλι καλα ειχαμε καλες μονωσεις και δεν ειχαμε πολυ υψηλες θερμοκρασιες,ενω σε κατι αλλα βαπορια καιγεσαι μεσα..Οταν λεμε πολυ εννοουμαι περιπου απο 35 μεχρι 45. :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

> Και αμα σε ενα μηχανοστασιο οι σωληνωσεις δεν εχουν επαρκη μονωση εχουμε και υψηλες θερμοκρασιες,στο βαπορι αυτο παλι καλα ειχαμε καλες μονωσεις και δεν ειχαμε πολυ υψηλες θερμοκρασιες,ενω σε κατι αλλα βαπορια καιγεσαι μεσα..Οταν λεμε πολυ εννοουμαι περιπου απο 35 μεχρι 45.


Πεταει η Μηχανη πεταει..!!1 :Wink:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

Εχετε αναρρωτηθει πως ειναι μια τσιμινιερα απο μεσα??
Πανο, το πακετο ήταν delivery ειδικα για μενα.. ειχε τρυπησει η εξαγωγη του gas boiler και πηγα με τον fitter για patch. Εκει να δεις κατι ντουμανια που φαγαμε...

----------


## mastrovasilis

Και μία τσιμινιέρα από μέσα για τον Φίλο Eng που έφαγε ντουμάνια εκεί μέσα.
tsiminiera.JPG

----------


## Eng

Βασιλη ευχαριστω αλλα πηραζει να μην παρω???  :Very Happy: 
Να μου εισαι παντα καλα ρε συναδελφε!!
Πολυ καλος...

----------


## mastropanagos

Ας δουμε τον οχετο εξοδου των καυσαεριων μαζι με τα 2 Turbo(θηρια) απο τη κυρια μηχανη,και 2 De Laval  πετρελαιου......
CIMG0512 (Custom).JPG
CIMG0609 (Custom).JPG

----------


## Eng

Πρεπει ολοι να παραδεχτουμε οτι ειναι Αψογες!! Ετσι ειναι η Μηχανη!!!
Συνεχιζουμε λοιπον...Κυρια Μηχανη σε κατασταση..strip tease!!
Και κατι απο τα αποκρυφα της... (μην γινεστε πονηροι..!!)
DSCI0051.JPG
DSCI0053.JPG
DSCI0060.JPG

----------


## mastropanagos

> Πρεπει ολοι να παραδεχτουμε οτι ειναι Αψογες!! Ετσι ειναι η Μηχανη!!!
> Συνεχιζουμε λοιπον...Κυρια Μηχανη σε κατασταση..strip tease!!
> Και κατι απο τα αποκρυφα της... (μην γινεστε πονηροι..!!)


Εχω και εγω μερικα αποκρυφα σημεια,αλλα απο μια MAN B&W... :Very Happy: 
IMG_2157 (Custom).jpg
IMG_2164 (Custom).jpg

----------


## Eng

Καλα... Αψογα ειναι ρε συ!! Πωπω ρε φιλε...
Και συνεχιζουμε again απο την SULZER που ανεφεραι σε μενα το φιλαρακι μου...παμε για τον τελικο αξονα με το κουζινετο στηριξης.DSCI0062.JPG

----------


## Eng

Πανο?? Παμε γερα???
Κατι απο τη ψυχη του βαποριου!
ΜΑΝ - Β&W 5κύλινδρη...
Παλια...στο κουρμπετη η Μανταμ!!!
DSCI0001.JPG
DSCI0002.JPG

----------


## Eng

3εις εκ των 4ρων θηρειων που κινουν ενα βαπορι στα 29-30 μιλια.. Πάνο, sorry ρε φιλε που εκτρεπομαι της ποριας μου...RoPax Nissos MyKonos.
Αφιερωμενες στο Γιαννακη!!
Picture 111.jpg

----------


## mastropanagos

> 3εις εκ των 4ρων θηρειων που κινουν ενα βαπορι στα 29-30 μιλια.. Πάνο, sorry ρε φιλε που εκτρεπομαι της ποριας μου...RoPax Nissos MyKonos.
> Αφιερωμενες στο Γιαννακη!!


Ας παρεκτραπω και εγω τοτε λιγο και ας ανεβασω κατι απο κρουαζιεροπλοιο.....Μια εκ των τεσσαρων κυριων μηχανων,και λιγο απο control room....
DSC00003 (Custom).JPG
DSC00006 (Custom).JPG
DSC00007 (Custom).JPG
DSC00009 (Custom).JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ας παρεκτραπω και εγω τοτε λιγο και ας ανεβασω κατι απο κρουαζιεροπλοιο.....Μια εκ των τεσσαρων κυριων μηχανων,και λιγο απο control room....
> DSC00003 (Custom).JPG
> DSC00006 (Custom).JPG
> DSC00007 (Custom).JPG
> DSC00009 (Custom).JPG


Λίγο ακόμη θέλεις ,και θα γίνεις κρουαζερας !!

----------


## mastropanagos

> Λίγο ακόμη θέλεις ,και θα γίνεις κρουαζερας !!


*Χρονια* στις φουρτουνες διπλοβαρδια,ναυτης σε *γκαζαδικο* φονια..... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

> Λίγο ακόμη θέλεις ,και θα γίνεις κρουαζερας !!


Κωστα συγνωμη αλλά αυτος εχει αλλη αρρωστια.. οξεια τανκερινιαση!! Δεν γειανει ο ατιμος δεν γειανει... :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Κωστα συγνωμη αλλά αυτος εχει αλλη αρρωστια.. οξεια τανκερινιαση!! Δεν γειανει ο ατιμος δεν γειανει...


Γιωργο ,ξέρω εγώ τι θέλει !

----------


## mastropanagos

> Γιωργο ,ξέρω εγώ τι θέλει !


Βρεγμενη σανιδα???? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> 3εις εκ των 4ρων θηρειων που κινουν ενα βαπορι στα 29-30 μιλια.. Πάνο, sorry ρε φιλε που εκτρεπομαι της ποριας μου...RoPax Nissos MyKonos.
> Αφιερωμενες στο Γιαννακη!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28460


*Γιώργο σε ευχαριστώ πολυ για την φώτο με τις μηχανές της Μυκονάρας,να είσαι πάντα καλά!!!


*

----------


## Eng

> Βρεγμενη σανιδα???


Ειδες που σου λεω καμια φορα? Ειμαστε μεγαλα πνευματα!! Στο μυαλο μου εισαι....?? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Ετσι Μαστροκώστα? 
Γιαννάκη..εσυ να εισαι καλα!!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ειδες που σου λεω καμια φορα? Ειμαστε μεγαλα πνευματα!! Στο μυαλο μου εισαι....??
> 
> Ετσι Μαστροκώστα? 
> 
> Γιαννάκη..εσυ να εισαι καλα!!


Αστό σε μένα αυτόν και θα τον φτιάξω καλά ! :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Αστό σε μένα αυτόν και θα τον φτιάξω καλά !


Αμαν,τωρα πραγματικα πρεπει να φοβαμαι....

----------


## Eng

Και καλα θα κανεις.. φαντασου να σε στο γκαζαδικο απο Port ο Κωστης με τη σανιδα και απο STBD εγω με ματσακονι και συ να μας κανεις σλαλομ αναμεσα στις cargo line! Καλο..

----------


## mastropanagos

> Και καλα θα κανεις.. φαντασου να σε στο γκαζαδικο απο Port ο Κωστης με τη σανιδα και απο STBD εγω με ματσακονι και συ να μας κανεις σλαλομ αναμεσα στις cargo line! Καλο..


Η καλυτερη μου ειναι να κανω σλαλομ στο βαπορι επανω..Και παρτε και ενα control τωρα.... :Very Happy: 
02092008679 (Custom).jpg

----------


## Eng

Καλα και τοα control φιλαρακι μου αλλά αν αυτα σου παθουν ζημιά..αστα να πανε..
1. Overboard
2. Αναρρωφήσεις Υψηλης
3. Αναρρωφήσεις Χαμηλής
4. Αναρρωφησεις Χαμηλης

----------


## Eng

Και αυτο μονο και αποκλιστηκα αφιερωμενο στο φιλαρακι μου..
Επισης παρα μα παρα πολυ επικινδυνα γιατι και εκει χανεται ο βαπορακι..!
1. Belmouth ή οι απολήξεις της Ballast Line για το αφερματισμο ενος ταγκιου DBT.
2.Belmouth επίσης
3. Section απο Δυπύθμενο ή αλλιως DBT (Double Bottom Tnk)

----------


## mastropanagos

> Και αυτο μονο και αποκλιστηκα αφιερωμενο στο φιλαρακι μου..
> Επισης παρα μα παρα πολυ επικινδυνα γιατι και εκει χανεται ο βαπορακι..!
> 1. Belmouth ή οι απολήξεις της Ballast Line για το αφερματισμο ενος ταγκιου DBT.
> 2.Belmouth επίσης
> 3. Section απο Δυπύθμενο ή αλλιως DBT (Double Bottom Tnk)


Θα απαντησω αυριο που θα εχω καλη ταχυτητα με κατι αναλογο... :Wink:

----------


## Eng

Ξερεις οτι περιμενω!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Με αφορμή αυτό θυμήθηκα τους ήχους που υπάρχουν στο τιμονακι .Όταν έχει λίγο θάλασσα και διορθώνει ο αυτόματος πιλότος , ακούγεται το μούγκρισμα των υδραυλικών ,μαζί με το ήχο που κάνουν οι προπέλες .......είναι το κάτι άλλο !
Πολλοί δεν θα καταλάβετε τι λεω και μπορεί να με παρεξηγήσετε ,αλλά κάποιος που έχει ακούσει αυτούς τους ήχους θα καταλάβει .
Αν πάρεις έναν μηχανικό και του δέσεις τα μάτια, και τον πας μια βόλτα σε ένα μηχανοστάσιο ,θα σου λεει το σημείο που βρίσκετε και ας μην βλέπει .
Το τιμόνι έχει τον δικό του ήχο ,το κομπρεσέρ, το air condition , και είναι διαφορετικώς αν είναι screw η αν είναι εμβολοφορος .Οι ηλεκτρομηχανές , οι άξονες των προπελών στο τουνελι ,τα τουρμπο .Όλα έχουν τον δικό τους ήχο για ταυτότητα ,και όταν αυτός αλλάξει ,κάτι δεν παει καλά . :Wink: 
.

----------


## Eng

> Με αφορμή αυτό θυμήθηκα τους ήχους που υπάρχουν στο τιμονακι .Όταν έχει λίγο θάλασσα και διορθώνει ο αυτόματος πιλότος , ακούγεται το μούγκρισμα των υδραυλικών ,μαζί με το ήχο που κάνουν οι προπέλες .......είναι το κάτι άλλο !
> Πολλοί δεν θα καταλάβετε τι λεω και μπορεί να με παρεξηγήσετε ,αλλά κάποιος που έχει ακούσει αυτούς τους ήχους θα καταλάβει .
> Αν πάρεις έναν μηχανικό και του δέσεις τα μάτια, και τον πας μια βόλτα σε ένα μηχανοστάσιο ,θα σου λεει το σημείο που βρίσκετε και ας μην βλέπει .
> Το τιμόνι έχει τον δικό του ήχο ,το κομπρεσέρ, το air condition , και είναι διαφορετικώς αν είναι screw η αν είναι εμβολοφορος .Οι ηλεκτρομηχανές , οι άξονες των προπελών στο τουνελι ,τα τουρμπο .Όλα έχουν τον δικό τους ήχο για ταυτότητα ,και όταν αυτός αλλάξει ,κάτι δεν παει καλά .
> .


Πιστευεις πως θα σε παρεξηγήσω ή Μαστροπαναγος? Αυτο Κωστα ειναι η Μαγκια ή Λεβεντιά ή ισως και η Γοητεία (για μας) του να εισαι Μηχανικατζα!
Απολαμβανω τον τροπο που τα λες, είναι γνήσιος και αληθινος, καθρευτης του εσωτερικού σου κόσμου. Θα χαρώ να σε γνωρισω απο κοντα στις 8/2!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ας γνωρίσουμε άλλη ένα ωραίο (καθαρό) μηχανάκι.

Mitsui Man B&W 6S 50MC
Ισχύς: 9.750ps 7.171kw στις 120 rpm
CIMG4688.JPG

CIMG4691.JPG

CIMG4692.JPG

----------


## mastrovasilis

και λίγο από γεννήτριες για να μην μείνει κανείς παραπονούμενος....
Yanmar 2414 - 15 - 16 FNG 
Ισχύς 600 ps
CIMG4689.JPG

----------


## mastropanagos

Μωρε μπραβο καθαριοτητα το βαπορακι....Ωραιο μηχανοστασιο Βασιλη,πολυ μου αρεσει να βλεπω ετσι μηχανοστασια.....Να σαι καλα...

----------


## mastrovasilis

Αφιερωμένες οι παρακάτω φωτό στον φίλους της μηχανής.

turbocharger 
max revolution 18.000 rpm
max inlet temperature 600 c
CIMG4694.JPG

και alpha laval ή de laval
CIMG4697.JPG

----------


## Eng

Βασίλη εισαι ωραιος, πάντα τετοια!! Να σου ευχηθω καλη επισκευή στη Κινα!!
(Ελπιζω να τα πουμε σε κανενα μπαρακι οταν ανεβω... :Wink: )

----------


## mastrovasilis

Control Room από το Engine Room που είδαμε πιο πάνω
CIMG4702.JPG

CIMG4704.JPG

CIMG4703.JPG

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Γιώργο Γι΄αυτό και σου αφιερώνω την παρακάτω φωτό :Wink: 
CIMG4687.JPG

Προχωρείστε στο βάθος άφοβα έξοδος από την EFP (Emergency Fire Pump)
Floors από ΑPT (After Peak Tank). :Wink:  :Very Happy: 
CIMG0593.JPG

----------


## Eng

Βασιλη?? Μπογια πήρες για να τα ξυρίσουμε???  :Wink: 
Αντικειμενικά? Δεν ειναι και ασχημα, μονο το coating είναι fair - poor.
Παρε λοιπον και συ κατι απο TST και αμπάρι..
(Η αναλυση στη πρωτη δεν ειναι καλη γιατι πίσω μου κοβανε..καταλαβαινεις ετσι???)

----------


## manolis_creta

[/URL][/IMG]να βαλω και εγω μερικες φωτο αν και ειμαι της κουβερτας :Wink: 


[/IMG]

----------


## mastropanagos

Φιλε φτιαξε λιγο τα λινκ γιατι δεν εμφανιζει τις φωτο σου.... :Wink:

----------


## manolis_creta

οριστε τα λινκ !!! ειναι η πρωτη φορα που ανεβαζω φωτογραφιες :Wink: 
ειναι απο το πλοιο που εκανα το πρωτο μπαρκο μου σαν δοκιμος!

----------


## Eng

Πανο, Μηχανοστασιο απο ULCC... :Wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Πανο, Μηχανοστασιο απο ULCC...


Πραγματικα τεραστιο....Χανεσαι εκει μεσα.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrovasilis

> οριστε τα λινκ !!! ειναι η πρωτη φορα που ανεβαζω φωτογραφιες
> ειναι απο το πλοιο που εκανα το πρωτο μπαρκο μου σαν δοκιμος!


Manoli ωραίες φωτό. Μερικά στοιχεία απο την μηχανή μπορούμε να έχουμε??

----------


## manolis_creta

> Manoli ωραίες φωτό. Μερικά στοιχεία απο την μηχανή μπορούμε να έχουμε??


δεν βρισκω  τα particular να σου πω ακριβως αλλα ξερω οτι ειναι sumitomo sulzer 9.500 bhp και εχει 3 ηλεκτομηχανες kawasaki ! σσ. το πλοιο ειναι του 85 και οι φωτογραφιες ειναι πριν την επισκευη!

----------


## manolis_creta

την κατσαμε την βαρκα!!!

----------


## mastropanagos

> την κατσαμε την βαρκα!!!


Τι ακριβως εγινε εδω????

----------


## manolis_creta

> Τι ακριβως εγινε εδω????


καπου στην βραζιλια ο πιλοτος δεν υπολογισε οτι εχει παλιρροια Για να μη σ’ τα πολυλογω , το βαπορι καθησε!! και απο τις μπλοκαραν οι αναροφισεις , και εγινε οτι εγινε...δεν ημουν μεσα τοτε να σου πω ακριβως

----------


## mastropanagos

> καπου στην βραζιλια ο πιλοτος δεν υπολογισε οτι εχει παλιρροια Για να μη σΆ τα πολυλογω , το βαπορι καθησε!! και απο τις μπλοκαραν οι αναροφισεις , και εγινε οτι εγινε...δεν ημουν μεσα τοτε να σου πω ακριβως


Ολη αυτη η λασπη μπηκε απο τις αναροφησεις ε??Ωρε μακρια απο μας....

----------


## Eng

"Πεταξαν" τα φιλτρα απο τα seachest Πάνο, και η λασπη εκανε περιπατο. Που πηγε το καπάκι του φιλτρου οεο?

----------


## mastropanagos

> "Πεταξαν" τα φιλτρα απο τα seachest Πάνο, και η λασπη εκανε περιπατο. Που πηγε το καπάκι του φιλτρου οεο?


Μα καλα το καπακι πως το πεταξε???? :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Eng

Θα σου πω πραγματα που ηδη ξερεις..
Οι αντλιες των Seachest ξερεις οτι πρεσαρουν υπερβολικα υψηλα. Επίσης τα φιλτροκουτια σε καποια βαπορια εχουν ενα valve χειροκίνητο στο πάνω μέρος τους το οποίο τα ανοίγει ή τα κλείνει. Τωρα οταν η αναρρωφήσεις φρακαρουν με λάσπη η αντλία κανει back presure γιατι βρησκει κενο. Κανοντας ομως κενο, ενα ποσο λάσπης θα περασει μεσα στο φιλτροκουτι με παρα πολυ μεγαλη πιεση γεγονος που θα σπασει το valve στη κορυφη του κουτιου και στη συνεχεια, αφου υπαρχει..διεξοδος προς το περιβάλλον του Μηχ/σιου, η αντλια συνεχιζει να τραβαει κανονικά με μεγαλύτερη ομως πίεση εξαιτιας του γεγονοτος οτι η λασπη ειναι αρκετα πιο παχυρευστη απο το νερο  :Wink: . Η συνεχεια αυτου ειναι πως το valve εχει μια μικρη διοδο προς τα εξω αρα με βαση τον Μπερνουλι, η πίεση που αναπτυσσεται στη διατομη του valve είναι τεραστια με αποτελεσμα να σπάσει (μερικες φορες) ακόμα και το καπάκι από το φιλτροκούτι. 
Πάνο ελπίζω να εξηγησα καλά και να μην μου εχει ξεφυγει κατι. 
(Further details on MSN  :Wink: )

----------


## mastropanagos

> Θα σου πω πραγματα που ηδη ξερεις..
> Οι αντλιες των Seachest ξερεις οτι πρεσαρουν υπερβολικα υψηλα. Επίσης τα φιλτροκουτια σε καποια βαπορια εχουν ενα valve χειροκίνητο στο πάνω μέρος τους το οποίο τα ανοίγει ή τα κλείνει. Τωρα οταν η αναρρωφήσεις φρακαρουν με λάσπη η αντλία κανει back presure γιατι βρησκει κενο. Κανοντας ομως κενο, ενα ποσο λάσπης θα περασει μεσα στο φιλτροκουτι με παρα πολυ μεγαλη πιεση γεγονος που θα σπασει το valve στη κορυφη του κουτιου και στη συνεχεια, αφου υπαρχει..διεξοδος προς το περιβάλλον του Μηχ/σιου, η αντλια συνεχιζει να τραβαει κανονικά με μεγαλύτερη ομως πίεση εξαιτιας του γεγονοτος οτι η λασπη ειναι αρκετα πιο παχυρευστη απο το νερο . Η συνεχεια αυτου ειναι πως το valve εχει μια μικρη διοδο προς τα εξω αρα με βαση τον Μπερνουλι, η πίεση που αναπτυσσεται στη διατομη του valve είναι τεραστια με αποτελεσμα να σπάσει (μερικες φορες) ακόμα και το καπάκι από το φιλτροκούτι. 
> Πάνο ελπίζω να εξηγησα καλά και να μην μου εχει ξεφυγει κατι. 
> (Further details on MSN )


Θα τα ξαναδω αυριο με πιο καθαρο μυαλο γιατι τωρα δεν θα βγαλω ακρη,αν και εχω καταλαβει... :Very Happy:

----------


## manolis_creta

μια ακομη φωτογραφια (αυτο στα αριστερα που μιαζει με φιλτρο σεντινας τι ειναι?)

----------


## mastropanagos

> μια ακομη φωτογραφια (αυτο στα αριστερα που μιαζει με φιλτρο σεντινας τι ειναι?)


Δεν μοιαζει,φιλτρο σεντινας ειναι απ'οτι καταλαβαινω..... :Wink:

----------


## Giorgos_D

Εικόνες μηχανοστασίου, με φυσικο φωτισμό, κατά τη διαρκεια της κατασκευής του....

Εικόνα293.jpg Εικόνα294.jpg Εικόνα295.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

_Γιώργαρε έγραψες !Απίθανο υλικό !Να ‘σαι καλά εκεί στα ξένα !_

----------


## mastropanagos

> Εικόνες μηχανοστασίου, με φυσικο φωτισμό, κατά τη διαρκεια της κατασκευής του....
> 
> Εικόνα293.jpg Εικόνα294.jpg Εικόνα295.jpg


Γιωργαρε εισαι απιθανος,και σ'ευχαριστω και για τα υπολοιπα.... :Wink:

----------


## Giorgos_D

Και φωτογραφιών συνέχεια. 

Το μηχανοστάσιο έχει κλείσει και ειναι σχεδον ετοιμο να τεθει σε λειτουργια....

Κυρια μηχανή, ηλεκτρομηχανές, ψυγεία, αμοιβά ανταλλακτικά έτοιμα στη θέση τους...

Εικόνα284.jpg

Εικόνα283.jpg

Εικόνα282.jpg

Εικόνα281.jpg

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια!

----------


## mastrovasilis

Giorgo είσαι καταπληκτικός. Εύγε........!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Eng

Αρε παλιάνθρωπε..πολυ δυνατη κίνηση comeback εκανες...
Μπραβο και..πιες και κανα ποτακι εκει για μας..!!

----------


## Eng

Παραπονεμένο το εχετε το θεματακι.. Γιατι?? Πανο...
Λοιπον η τουρμπαρα μιας Clark Howthorn 5 κυλινδρης.
Αφιερωμενες στον φιλο μου!!

----------


## mastropanagos

> Παραπονεμένο το εχετε το θεματακι.. Γιατι?? Πανο...
> Λοιπον η τουρμπαρα μιας Clark Howthorn 5 κυλινδρης.
> Αφιερωμενες στον φιλο μου!!


Παρε και απο εμενα τα θηρια.... :Wink: 
CIMG0512 (Custom).JPG
DSC00411 (Custom).JPG
MOV00353.MPG_000517560 (Custom).jpg

----------


## Eng

Πολυ βαραβατα τα μωρα της..!!!
Γεια σου ρε Πανο!!! Αλλα, αλλο VLCC και αλλο HANDYMAX! :Very Happy: 
Εμεις ειμαστε νηπεια ακομη...

----------


## mastrovasilis

θα συμφωνήσω με το φίλο Γιώργο άλλο Handymax και άλλο Capesize.
Mερικές φωτό από μηχανοστάσιο από ένα μικρό βαποράκι 289 μέτρων.
IMG_0222.JPG

IMG_0223.JPG

αφιερωμένες στα μαστόρια μας.

----------


## dizaia

το control room του νεου roro-passenger SUPERFAST I, ετος παραδοσης : 2008

----------


## Eng

Βασιλη nixao ma?? Eισαι πολυ ωραιος! Η Μηχανουλα τι είναι Sulzer? Ο Κυλινδρος θeλει λιγακι περιποίηση.. δεν συμφωνείς? Πάντωςτα πάντα εχουν λυθεί και ειναι στη γυαρδα! Περιμένω νεα απο την επισκευη που κανεις! Enjoy,

----------


## mastrovasilis

φίλε γιώγρο nixao ma η μηχανη ειναι pultzmeister . αυριο θα το πω στον superintendent για να λάβει τα μέτρα του. γιατι θα επιθεωρηθει από κλιμάκιο του nautilia  :Wink: .

----------


## roussosf

> θα συμφωνήσω με το φίλο Γιώργο άλλο Handymax και άλλο Capesize.
> Mερικές φωτό από μηχανοστάσιο από ένα μικρό βαποράκι 289 μέτρων.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30912
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30913
> 
> αφιερωμένες στα μαστόρια μας.


μπραβο mastrovassili πολυ καλες φωτο
καλες οι πλωρες και οι γεφυρες αλλα  αλλη χαρη εχει να βλεπεις το εσωτερικο της καρδιας και να ξερεις οτι χωρις αυτο δεν θα υπηρχαν τα υπολοιπα

----------


## mastrovasilis

ευχαριστω roussosf. Σας αφιερώνω μερικές ακόμα απο το εσωτερικό.
IMG_0226.JPG

IMG_0228.JPG

Μαστροπανάγο που ξαφανίστηκες εσύ?????????????????

----------


## mastropanagos

> Μαστροπανάγο που ξαφανίστηκες εσύ?????????????????


Ειμαι σιωπηλος θεατης...!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Να σαι καλα για τισ φωτο Βασιλη...

----------


## Eng

> Ειμαι σιωπηλος θεατης...!!!
> Να σαι καλα για τισ φωτο Βασιλη...


Ααα.. οχι ετσι!! Δεν γινεται το κακο μας παιδί να είναι σιωπηλός θεατής..! Διαφωνώv καθετα..! :Very Happy: 

Βασίλη πανεμορφη η B&W!

----------


## roussosf

> ευχαριστω roussosf. Σας αφιερώνω μερικές ακόμα απο το εσωτερικό.
> IMG_0226.JPG
> 
> IMG_0228.JPG
> 
> Μαστροπανάγο που ξαφανίστηκες εσύ?????????????????


Μηπως η δευτερη φωτο ειναι αναποδα?

----------


## Eng

Καλησπέρα στους φιλους μου!
Μια φωτο από τον καιρο που ημουν δοκιμος στο Blue Star 1. (Βασικά δεν νομίζω να εχω και αλλη..)

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Καλησπέρα στους φιλους μου!
> Μια φωτο από τον καιρο που ημουν δοκιμος στο Blue Star 1. (Βασικά δεν νομίζω να εχω και αλλη..)


*Ήσουν και δόκιμος στο Blue Star 1 ρε θηρίο να φανταστώ όταν ναυπηγήθηκε ή λίγο πιο μετά ε?? ..Πάντως ωραίο μηχανοστάσιο έχει το Μπλε Αστέρι!!*

----------


## Eng

> *Ήσουν και δόκιμος στο Blue Star 1 ρε θηρίο να φανταστώ όταν ναυπηγήθηκε ή λίγο πιο μετά ε?? ..Πάντως ωραίο μηχανοστάσιο έχει το Μπλε Αστέρι!!*


Γιαννάκι ήμουν στο Staraki οταν ηταν Πατρα - Ανγκονα το 2003 + 2004 (από 3 μηνες). Ετσι συμπλήρωσα τους εξη μηνες που ηθελες τότε για να γινεις 3ος Μηχανικός, σαν απόφοιτος Ανωτερης Εκπαίδευσης.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Γιαννάκι ήμουν στο Staraki οταν ηταν Πατρα - Ανγκονα το 2003 + 2004 (από 3 μηνες). Ετσι συμπλήρωσα τους εξη μηνες που ηθελες τότε για να γινεις 3ος Μηχανικός, σαν απόφοιτος Ανωτερης Εκπαίδευσης.


 *Αααα**!!Τρομέρη εμπειρία σίγουρα να είσαι μέσα στο Μπλε Αστέρι...*

----------


## Eng

> *Αααα**!!Τρομέρη εμπειρία σίγουρα να είσαι μέσα στο Μπλε Αστέρι...*


ΓΙαννάκι, θυμασε στο M/V Ναυτιλία τι δουλειες σου λεω να κάνεις? Αυτές ακριβώς έκανα και γω μέσα στο Βαπόρι. Απλά έβλεπα πράγματα που δεν μου άρεσαν εκει μεσα, τα οποία δεν με τιμούν στο να τα θυμάμαι πόσο μάλλον να τα λέω!

----------


## Eng

Ας αφήσω όμως τα πολλά λογια και τις..unpleasant εμπειρίες και πάμε να δούμε το τουρμπο μιας 5κύλινδρης B&W 11,500 Hp. Φαινεται αρκετα σκοτεινή ετσι? Είναι γιατι εκείνη τη στιγμη είχαμε blackout.. Τελεια..δεν επερνε τιποτα μπροστα!! Η emergency εκανε κατασκήνωση..!!
Μολις τα εμαθε ο Αρχιμηχανικός Πάνο δεν φανταζεσαι τι εγινε.. Εγω δεν ειχα ξαναδει τον Πρωτο να κατεβαινει τις σκαλες του Μηχανοστασιου..πετώντας στη κυριολεξια!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ας δούμε και μερικά κομμάτια από την μηχανή.
IMG_0294.jpg

IMG_0296.jpg

IMG_0230.JPG

Eng mastropanago it's time for inspection.

----------


## roussosf

> Ας δούμε και μερικά κομμάτια από την μηχανή.
> IMG_0294.jpg
> 
> IMG_0296.jpg
> 
> IMG_0230.JPG
> 
> Eng mastropanago it's time for inspection.


mastrovassili  η B&W ειναι η μηχανη που αγαπαω ποιο πολυ απο καθε αλλη , και αυτο γιατι οταν δουλευει την βλεπεις..... και την νιωθεις διπλα σου

----------


## Eng

Βασίλη την εχετε ξεγυμνώσει.. ετοιμη πραγματικά για inspection..!

Roussosf, συμφωνω οτι η B&W είναι πολύ καλές αν και εγω εχω μια προτίμηση στις Sulzer RTA. Απλά επειδη έτυχε να τις δουλεψω περισσοτερο.

----------


## Eng

Το παρακάτω βιντεακι ειναι αφιερωμενο ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΑ στο φιλαρακι μου!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0VF7od68fM

----------


## mastropanagos

> Το παρακάτω βιντεακι ειναι αφιερωμενο ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΑ στο φιλαρακι μου!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0VF7od68fM


Χαχαχαχαχα....Ωραιος... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

Πάνο σου λενε τιποτα οι παρακάτω φωτο?? Μετα από τις φωτογραφιες ανοιχτηκαν γιατι γινοταν χαμος από τη καρβουνα..
Επίσης και καναδυο φωτο απο τη τσιμινιερα μεσα..(φαινεται πως τη βρισκω εκει μεσα που και που γιατι εχει ζεστουλα στη βαρυχειμωνια της Β.Κινας..!!)

----------


## Eng

Και συνεχιζουμε παλιοπαιδο με δυο Yanmar!!! Καλο Μπαρκο ρε φιλαρακι μου!!!!
Πολυχρονος!!

DSC03145.JPG

DSC03147.JPG

----------


## mastropanagos

> Και συνεχιζουμε παλιοπαιδο με δυο Yanmar!!! Καλο Μπαρκο ρε φιλαρακι μου!!!!
> Πολυχρονος!!


Σ'ευχαριστω και παλι Γιωργο,αντε και εσυ με το καλο να πας σε καμια επισκευη... :Wink:

----------


## napapijri

απο το ELLI T




και το turbo

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Ωραιες οι φωτο του της μηχανης του ELLI T.

----------


## Eng

Και βεβαια σιγουρα θα πρεπει να κανω και ενα μικρο αφιερωμα που αλλου?? Στο χωρο μου. Εξαιρετικα και μονο αφιερωμενο στον φιλο μου τον Πανο που εχω καιρο να τον δω..
Φωτο 1. B&W Hitachi 6 cylinders
DSC03724.JPG
Φωτο 2. Detail of No.6 Cylinder
DSC03725.jpg
Φωτο 3. 2 χ Yanmar electric gens
SANY0243.JPG
Φωτο 4. Detail of Yanmar's Turb(ακι).
SANY0244.JPG
Φωτο 5. Low Sea chest ή χαμηλη αναρρωφηση
SANY0254.JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μετά τις MAN-Kawasaki 8.000 BHP (5.890 kw) 14 κυλίνδρων του ELLI T στην B&W Hitachi 10.000 bhp του μπάλκ κάριερ!!! Διαφορά μεγέθους...

----------


## Eng

> Μετά τις MAN-Kawasaki 8.000 BHP (5.890 kw) 14 κυλίνδρων του ELLI T στην B&W Hitachi 10.000 bhp του μπάλκ κάριερ!!! Διαφορά μεγέθους...


Και οχι μονο μεγεθους αλλα και στροφων, 550 η ΜΑΝ, 102 η Β&W. Τι να γινει εμεις πρεπει να σπρωξουμε 55000 κορους ολικη χωρητικοτητα στα 13,5 μιλια!!

----------


## Eng

Αυτη η φωτο θα αφιερωθει αποκλειστηκα στον Trackman.

Tail Shaft ή απλα αξονικο την στιγμη που περιστρεφεται με 95 στρ./λεπτο.

SANY0256.JPG

----------


## Eng

Αντε Μαστροπαναγο μου δεν παμε να τελειωσουμε με τις ηλεκτρομηχανες μετα τον καφε???

DSC00836.JPG

DSC00837.JPG

Αντε και η Shaft βαρεσε πάλι γμτ!!!

DSC00853.JPG

Υ.Γ Αντε και ζυγωνουν οι μερες ετσι???  :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

Να και ενα καζανι Aalborg !
No 391 BOILER 006.jpg

----------


## Eng

Μαστροκωστα μου, χαιρομαι παρα πολυ που σε βλεπω στα..μερη μου..!! Ας ανταποδωσω και γω καποια αλλα επιμαχα σημεια απο τα Μηχανοστασια...

Τα ασφαλιστικα του Gas Boiler

SANY0260.JPG

To πίσω μερος μιας Sultzer.

SANY0257.JPG

Και τα..προκαταρκτικα overhauling της Fire & General Service Pump. Τη συνεχεια του λυσιματος εγινε οργασμος!!! Ειχαν πιασει μακα τα φιτρα της αναρρωφησης.

SANY0250.JPG

Και ολα τα παραπάνω, απο ενα δωματιο ενος ξενοδοχειου στη Futjairah.
Σας φιλω ολους!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Να βαλουμε και μια βαπορετα , αλλα να ευχαριστήσω με την ευκαιρία και τον Μαστραντωνη που μου έδωσε αυτο το υλικο ,και να την αφιερώσω στον φιλο μου τον Eng !  :Wink: 
PICT0116.JPG

----------


## Eng

> Να βαλουμε και μια βαπορετα , αλλα να ευχαριστήσω με την ευκαιρία και τον Μαστραντωνη που μου έδωσε αυτο το υλικο ,και να την αφιερώσω στον φιλο μου τον Eng ! 
> PICT0116.JPG


Γιατι απλά ετσι ξεχωριζουν οι..γνωστοι απο τους ΦΙΛΟΥΣ!!
Γιατι απλά είναι στο μυαλό και στη καρδια του άλλου.."_έστω και μέσα από έναν κωλουπολογιστή"_ όπως μου είπε ενα απόγευμα.. :Wink: 
Γιατι ο ΦΙΛΟΣ μπορει και εχει την ικανοτητα να σε νιωσει μεσα από αυτά που γραφεις.. να μπεί στη θέση σου.. και να ζεί τον συναισθηματικό σου κόσμο την ώρα που έγραφες καθε λέξη..

Σ'ευχαριστω που με τιμας ετσι..

----------


## Eng

Και πάλι πίσω στα..λημερια μου!!

Deck Seal ή αλλιώς (Τεραστίων Διαστάσεων) βαλβίδα αντεπιστροφής για το Inert Gas (IGS).

DSC01166.JPG

Οχι δεν βγαζω ασχετα το deck, αλλά τα μπλε καπάκια στο κέντρο της φωτο. Ειναι το μοτερ ή κεφαλη για τα COT's Washing Machines ή μασίνια για..εμάς.
Η λειτουργία τους είναι μεσω γραναζιών και επιτυγχάνει κινήσεις στους άξονες χ-χ΄(οριζόντιο) και στον y-y΄(κατακόρυφο). Η περιεχόμενη γωνια περιστροφης ειναι 360 στον οριζόντιο και 220 στον κατακόρυφο.

DSC01164.JPG

Το Steering Gear μας.

DSC01162.JPG

Και βεβαια το μωρό...και τη μωρο 6κυλινδρο Hyundai B&W 

DSC01178.JPG

Σε όλα τα Μαστορια του Ναυτιλια και στον αγαπημενο φιλο Μαστροπανάγο που βρισκεται τωρα στην Ινδία για φόρτωση σε ενα VLCC.

----------


## Eng

Μαζι ομως με τις φωτογραφιες ας δουμε και ενα απο τα σημαντικοτερα σχεδια του βαποριου. Χωρις αυτό και την ορθη κατανόησή του, δεν μουβαρει κανενα opertion.

DSC01715.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

Γιώργο έχεις photo από operation control panel ,αν το λέω σωστά ! 
Και να σου αφιερωσω και μια απο αυτες που μου εδωσε ο Μαστραντωνης !
Διακρίνετε το ένα κομπρεσέρ και φαίνονται και οι μπουκάλες του αέρα ! 

PICT0170.jpg

----------


## Eng

> Γιώργο έχεις photo από operation control panel ,αν το λέω σωστά ! 
> Και να σου αφιερωσω και μια απο αυτες που μου εδωσε ο Μαστραντωνης !
> Διακρίνετε το ένα κομπρεσέρ και φαίνονται και οι μπουκάλες του αέρα ! 
> 
> PICT0170.jpg


Κωστη, σε ευχαριστω. Δυστυχως - και παραλειψη μου - δεν εχω απο αυτο εδω το βαπορι. Καπου παλιοτερα εχω ανεβασει ενα κλασικο Ballast Control Panel αλλα αυτο εδω ειχε ενα συστημα της Nor Control αποτελουμενο απο 3 Η/Υ στο CCR και ολες οι λειτουργιες γινονταν μεσα απο κει. ΕΙτε εκανες ballst είτε cargo operation, bunkering κλπ.
Επισης ενημερωτικα και μονο υπάρχει η δυνατοτητα (παρακολουθησης και μονο) μεσω Η/Υ από τη γεφυρα και απο τις καμπίνες καπετανιου + Πρωτου, ολων των λειτουργιων του βαποριου καθως επισης και της καταστασης του Μηχανοστασιου.

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Γιώργο έχεις photo από operation control panel ,αν το λέω σωστά ! 
> PICT0170.jpg


Μετά από καιρό απουσίας, λόγω φορτου εργασίας, χαιρομαι που συνεχιζει αυτή η ατμοσφαιρα του μηχανοστασίου στο forum (και από πλευράς μηχανημάτων αλλά και από πλευράς ανθρώπων  :Wink: )....

Μαστροκώστα, δυστυχώς ούτε εγω εχω καμια φωτογραφια από Cargo Control Console. Και τα πλοια που χτίζουμε τώρα δεν ειναι γκαζάδικα για να ανεβάσω καμία φρέσκια....

Αλλά βρήκα στο internet.
http://www.donjun.com/EnProductShow.asp?ID=136
Κατασκευαστής τέτοιας κονσόλας.

http://www.neptunetechnical.co.uk/im...tc-console.jpg
Και σε αυτή την εικόνα μαζι με την κονσόλα του μηχανοστασίου.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Μαστροκώστα, δυστυχώς ούτε εγω εχω καμια φωτογραφια από Cargo Control Console. Και τα πλοια που χτίζουμε τώρα δεν ειναι γκαζάδικα για να ανεβάσω καμία φρέσκια....


Ρε παλιόπαιδο! χαίρομαι που είσαι πάλι κοντά μας, και ας μην έχεις και τίποτα να ανεβάσεις !! :Wink:

----------


## Eng

Και εδω βλέπουμε μια φωτο από το Liner και το Piston Crown Κ.Μηχανης. Οπως βλεπετε ειναι σε πολυ καλη κατασταση.

DSC01949.JPG

----------


## Eng

Για να μην παραπονιεται και το Μηχανοστασιο...
Αν και οι φωτο ειναι απο το deck, αναφερονται κυριως στο Μηχανοστασιο.

Οι Cargo LInes.

DSC01317.JPG

Και τα γνωστα "Κανονακια".

DSC01318.JPG

----------


## roussosf

> Και εδω βλέπουμε μια φωτο από το Liner και το Piston Crown Κ.Μηχανης. Οπως βλεπετε ειναι σε πολυ καλη κατασταση.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55928


μηπως μπορεις να μας το πεις τι ειναι αυτο με απλα ελληνικα  
στο forum ειναι και ατομα που δεν μπορουν να καταλαβουν τι ειναι το piston crown σε μια μηχανη

----------


## Eng

> μηπως μπορεις να μας το πεις τι ειναι αυτο με απλα ελληνικα  
> στο forum ειναι και ατομα που δεν μπορουν να καταλαβουν τι ειναι το piston crown σε μια μηχανη


Δεν ειναι τιποτα παραπάνω απο την "κεφαλη" του Εμβολου. Αν η κεφαλη του εμβολου δεν ειναι σε καλη κατασταση, ρωγμες, υπερβολικα καμμενη, τοτε υπάρχει κινδυνος να τρυπήσει το εμβολο. Επισης κάτω απο το piston crown  υπάρχει συστημα λύπανσης καθώς επίσης και ο πείρος που δένει η μπιέλα (ή crank pin). Η λύπανση στο κάτω μέρος της κεφαλής του εμβολου συμβαλλει στο να μην αναπτυσσονται τεραστιες θερμοκρασιες απο τη κάυση που γινεται στην επιφάνεια του. 

Επίσης να πω και κανα δυο πραγματακια και για την αλλη αγγλικη λεξη το liner. Το liner ειναι το κυλινδρικό κάλυμα μέσα στο οποιο κινειται το έμβολο, όταν στο συνολικο block της Μηχανης, ο Κυλινδρος ειναι ξεχωριστο κομματι της. Το Liner, ή αλλιώς "ζακετα" όπως το λέμε στην ναυτική μας ορολογια, φυλοξενεί και το συστημα ψύξης του χωρου καυσης και του εμβολου. Στο πάνω μερος της ζακετας, ειναι συνδεδεμενη η σωλήνα της αντλιας ψύξης (jacket cooling pipe) που ειναι συνδεδεμενη και με την αντιστοιχη αντλια (jacket cooling pump). O ρόλος της ειναι να μεταφερει νερο, το οποιο κινείται σπειροειδες κατα μήκος (ή μαλλον καθ'ύψος) του liner. Η χαμηλη θερμοκρασια του χωρου καυσης συμβαλλει στην διατειρηση της καλής / σωστης / ασφαλείς λειτουργικης καταστασης των συνεργαζόμενων συστηματων της Κ.Μηχανης (τουρμπο, καζανι, εμβολα, κυλινδροι κλπ.) αλλά και στην απόδοση της Κ.Μηχανης.

----------


## Eng

Καλημερα και επίσης από αυτο το θεμα..

Μια Akasima Mitsubishi

DSC00830.JPG

----------


## roussosf

> Δεν ειναι τιποτα παραπάνω απο την "κεφαλη" του Εμβολου. Αν η κεφαλη του εμβολου δεν ειναι σε καλη κατασταση, ρωγμες, υπερβολικα καμμενη, τοτε υπάρχει κινδυνος να τρυπήσει το εμβολο. Επισης κάτω απο το piston crown  υπάρχει συστημα λύπανσης καθώς επίσης και ο πείρος που δένει η μπιέλα (ή crank pin). Η λύπανση στο κάτω μέρος της κεφαλής του εμβολου συμβαλλει στο να μην αναπτυσσονται τεραστιες θερμοκρασιες απο τη κάυση που γινεται στην επιφάνεια του. 
> 
> Επίσης να πω και κανα δυο πραγματακια και για την αλλη αγγλικη λεξη το liner. Το liner ειναι το κυλινδρικό κάλυμα μέσα στο οποιο κινειται το έμβολο, όταν στο συνολικο block της Μηχανης, ο Κυλινδρος ειναι ξεχωριστο κομματι της. Το Liner, ή αλλιώς "ζακετα" όπως το λέμε στην ναυτική μας ορολογια, φυλοξενεί και το συστημα ψύξης του χωρου καυσης και του εμβολου. Στο πάνω μερος της ζακετας, ειναι συνδεδεμενη η σωλήνα της αντλιας ψύξης (jacket cooling pipe) που ειναι συνδεδεμενη και με την αντιστοιχη αντλια (jacket cooling pump). O ρόλος της ειναι να μεταφερει νερο, το οποιο κινείται σπειροειδες κατα μήκος (ή μαλλον καθ'ύψος) του liner. Η χαμηλη θερμοκρασια του χωρου καυσης συμβαλλει στην διατειρηση της καλής / σωστης / ασφαλείς λειτουργικης καταστασης των συνεργαζόμενων συστηματων της Κ.Μηχανης (τουρμπο, καζανι, εμβολα, κυλινδροι κλπ.) αλλά και στην απόδοση της Κ.Μηχανης.



ευχαριστω 
παρα πολυ κατατοπιστικος

----------


## Leo

*HYUNDAI - B & W   5L60MC* μέχρι εκεί μπορώ να σας πω... :Very Happy: 
αναλύσεις οι ειδικοί.

DSC04717.jpg

----------


## roussosf

Leo αυτη πρεπει να ειναι ποιο καινουργια απο την akasima mitsubishi του φιλου Eng
εσενα εχει υδραυλικες βαλβιδες ενω η αλλη εχει τις κλασικες με τα ωστηρια &"κοκορακια"

----------


## Eng

> Leo αυτη πρεπει να ειναι ποιο καινουργια απο την akasima mitsubishi του φιλου Eng
> εσενα εχει υδραυλικες βαλβιδες ενω η αλλη εχει τις κλασικες με τα ωστηρια &"κοκορακια"


Φιλε Roussosf, η μηχανη του Leo εγινε πρωτη φορα το 90. Υπάρχει επίσης και 6κυλινδρη με μονη διαφορα στο οτι η 6δρη εχει λιγο παραπάνω στροφες (115 Navigation Full) ενω η 5δρη του Λεο δινει 95 Navigation Full. Τωρα υπαρχουν και αλλες διαφορες (με την Mitsubishi) οπως ειναι το συστημα ψυξης οπου του Leo ειναι διπλό, δλδ υπάρχει η H.T.C.F.W.Pump (High Temperture Circulation Fresh Water Pump) ή αντλια υψηλής θερμοκρασιας νερου τοποθετιμενει ψηλά με το ακροφυσιο να ενώνεται στη "ζακετα" για να ψυχει τον κυλινδρο και υπάρχει ενα άλλο ακριφύσιο στη βάση της "ζακετας" οπου συνδεεται με μια αλλη αντλία την L.C.F.W.Pump ή αντλία χαμηλής θερμοκρασιας οπου θα στείλει το νερο πισω στην F.W Tank. 
Η Mitsubishi εχει μια αντλια jacket η οποια δεν δένει πάνω στον κάθε κίλυδρο αλλά έχει ενα interconnection pipe κατα μήκος της Κ.Μ με Valves για να μπορεις χειροκινητα να απομονώνεις τον καθε κύλινδρο οταν χρειαζεσαι να τον βγαλεις εκτος. Για μενα,αν και ποιο παλια μηχανη (του 80) το θεωρω ποιο στυβαρo συστημα ψυξης γιατι οι Inox σωλήνες εχουν μεγαλυτερη αντοχη στη θερμοκρασια απ'ότι οι αλλές που ειναι απλα spool pipe. Και βεβαια στη Mitsubishi μπορεις πολυ ευκολα να την επισκευασεις βάζοντας είτε Patch ή ακόμα και μικρο insert ενω στην άλλη spare ολοκληρη σωλήνα.
Δεν θα σας παιδεψω κι αλλο.. Υπαρχουν κι αλλα που μπορουμε να πουμε για τις δυο αυτες Κ.Μ.

----------


## Natsios

Ωραιος ο eng. Δεν ήξερα οτι το liner λεγεται και "ζακέτα".

----------


## xidianakis

μηπως υπαρχει φωτο απο caterpillar marine engine, V12 ??

----------


## roussosf

> Roussosf,    Leo     90.    6       6     (115 Navigation Full)   5    95 Navigation Full.      (  Mitsubishi)        Leo  ,    H.T.C.F.W.Pump (High Temperture Circulation Fresh Water Pump)              ""              ""        L.C.F.W.Pump            F.W Tank. 
>  Mitsubishi    jacket            interconnection pipe    .  Valves               .  ,     ( 80)    o     Inox       '      spool pipe.    Mitsubishi         Patch     insert    spare  .
>      ..            ..


      B&W mitshui   1978                  ""       (    )

----------


## Eng

> B&W mitshui   1978                  ""       (    )


     ..
 '       B&W  6                cylinder    cylinder cover.

----------


## roussosf

http://images.google.gr/images?hl=el...title&resnum=4

----------


## xaloba

roussosf

exhvalve.jpg

----------


## Eng

> roussosf
> 
> exhvalve.jpg


    !!
     !!

----------


## roussosf

> roussosf
> 
> exhvalve.jpg


  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## roussosf

> roussosf
> 
> exhvalve.jpg


 
          ( )         ?

----------


## xaloba

,     :Wink:

----------


## Mao

Pisteyw ayto to sxedio na se voithisei. 
To exhaust valve anoigei me hydraulic pressure( kitrino xrwma) kai kleinei me tin paroxi high pressure air (prasino-laxani xrwma) ayto ginetai wste na meiothoun oi trives kai na mporei na gyrizei to valve 360 moires. :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

> ,





> Pisteyw ayto to sxedio na se voithisei. 
> To exhaust valve anoigei me hydraulic pressure( kitrino xrwma) kai kleinei me tin paroxi high pressure air (prasino-laxani xrwma) ayto ginetai wste na meiothoun oi trives kai na mporei na gyrizei to valve 360 moires.


          ,           ,    ,          .               !

----------


## roussosf

> Απ ότι βλέπω εγώ και είναι νομίζω εύκολο να καταλάβει κάποιος, ότι η βαλβίδα ανοίγει υδραυλικά και κλίνει με αέρα ,ο όποιος είναι μόνιμα πρεσαρισμένος, και λειτουργεί σαν ελατήριο μιας και τα αέρια συμπιέζονται .Αυτό που θα ήθελα να δω είναι τις πιέσεις του λαδιού αλλά και του αέρα !


αν θυμαμαι καλα στην σωληνα υψηλης του λαδιου δεν εχει καποιο πιεσομετρο
αλωστε η πιεση που ανοιγει ειναι παντα σταθερη γιατι ειναι ενα συστημα οπως και η αντλια πετρελαιου για τα μπεκ
ενα εκεντρο πιεζει το εμβολο μιας αντλιας και αυτο μετην σειρα του πρεσερει το λαδι μεσα στην σωληνα και αυτο πιεζει ενα πιστονι πανω στο καλαμι της βαλβιδας και ετσι ανοιγει
το θεμα ειναι ποια ειναι η πιεση του αερα που κλεινει

----------


## Mao

> αν θυμαμαι καλα στην σωληνα υψηλης του λαδιου δεν εχει καποιο πιεσομετρο
> αλωστε η πιεση που ανοιγει ειναι παντα σταθερη γιατι ειναι ενα συστημα οπως και η αντλια πετρελαιου για τα μπεκ
> ενα εκεντρο πιεζει το εμβολο μιας αντλιας και αυτο μετην σειρα του πρεσερει το λαδι μεσα στην σωληνα και αυτο πιεζει ενα πιστονι πανω στο καλαμι της βαλβιδας και ετσι ανοιγει
> το θεμα ειναι ποια ειναι η πιεση του αερα που κλεινει


 

To air pressure = 7 Bar, i paroxi tou ginetai apo to dyktio tou manoeuvring air system.

----------


## roussosf

> To air pressure = 7 Bar, i paroxi tou ginetai apo to dyktio tou manoeuvring air system.


οκ ευχαριστω

----------


## Eng

Φίλε roussosf να μια - δυο φωτο απο το Liner που σε έλεγα. Το συγκεκριμενο ειναι απο 5κυλινδρη Sulzer και ονομαζεται Upper Jacket μιας και ειναι το πάνω αποσπόμενο κομμάτι του liner που πιάνει πάνω στο μπλοκ της μηχανης. Πάνω απο αυτο μπαίνει το Καπάκι του Κυλίδρου.

DSC02233.JPG

Σάυτή τη φότο μπορεις να δεις καθαρά το διακενο μεταξύ χιτονίου και περιβλήματος οπου ειναι χωρος που περνανει το νερο για τη ψυξη του.

DSC02234.JPG

----------


## kyma202

Καλησπερα παιδια, χτες ανακαλυψα το φορουμ σας κ εχω τρελαθει...Ειμαι ενας μηχανικος που δουλευει στην στερια εκτος ναυτιλιας αλλα ειμαι ακομα ερωτευμενος με τα καραβια κ ιδιως τις μηχανες... Ειχα κανει με SULZER 6RND και ετυχε μια φορα να αλλαξουμε χιτωνιο ή ζακετα ή jacket... Ηταν μεγαλο μανικι, συκοναμε με το κρενι απο πανω κ απο κατω σπρωχναμε με υδραυλικες αντλιες...Ενοιωσα τυχερος γτ εχω ακουσει απο πολλους ναυτικους που δεν ετυχε να βγαλουν χιτωνιο...Ξεκινησαμε στις 6 το πρωι στο Liverpoolκαι τελειωσαμε στις 2200 το ιδιο βραδυ γτ ειχαμε ETD στις 0700 το αλλο πρωι...Αν εξαιρεσεις οτι αργησε λιγο να πατησει το λαστιχο που στεγανοποιει το πανω μερος του χιτωνιου για την ψυξη, τα υπολοιπα πηγαν καλα...Συνεχιστε να ανεβαζετε φωτο για να βλεπουμε εμεις που ειμαστε στην στερια και καλες θαλασσες σε ολους...

----------


## roussosf

> Φίλε roussosf να μια - δυο φωτο απο το Liner που σε έλεγα. Το συγκεκριμενο ειναι απο 5κυλινδρη Sulzer και ονομαζεται Upper Jacket μιας και ειναι το πάνω αποσπόμενο κομμάτι του liner που πιάνει πάνω στο μπλοκ της μηχανης. Πάνω απο αυτο μπαίνει το Καπάκι του Κυλίδρου.
> 
> DSC02233.JPG
> 
> Σάυτή τη φότο μπορεις να δεις καθαρά το διακενο μεταξύ χιτονίου και περιβλήματος οπου ειναι χωρος που περνανει το νερο για τη ψυξη του.
> 
> DSC02234.JPG


μπραβο πολυ καλες
αυτον τον τυπο τον βλεπω πρωτη φορα . Μου εχει τυχει να βγαλω χιτωνιο λογω κρακ αλλα εκει ηταν μονο το χιτωνιο και ηταν πολυ δυσκολο να ξεκολησει απο πανω και απο κατω. εδω πρεπει να ειναι ποιο ευκολα τα πραγματα γιατι σημειο εφαρμογης και στεγανωτητας  με το μπλοκ εικαι μονο το κατω μερος

----------


## Eng

> μπραβο πολυ καλες
> αυτον τον τυπο τον βλεπω πρωτη φορα . Μου εχει τυχει να βγαλω χιτωνιο λογω κρακ αλλα εκει ηταν μονο το χιτωνιο και ηταν πολυ δυσκολο να ξεκολησει απο πανω και απο κατω. εδω πρεπει να ειναι ποιο ευκολα τα πραγματα γιατι σημειο εφαρμογης και στεγανωτητας  με το μπλοκ εικαι μονο το κατω μερος


Ετσι ακριβώς.. Αυτη ξεκομπλαρει ευκολα αλλα και επισεις οταν παρεις τα deflection θα παρατηρησεις πως ειναι πιο μικρες οι αποκλίσεις απ οτι στις αλλες με ενιαιο liner. 
Παντως καλα καταλαβα οτι θα σου εκανε εντυπωση..Εξ' άλλου για φίλους αγαπημενων φιλων (π.χ Λεο) οτι μπορώ!  :Wink:

----------


## Eng

Στιγμιοτυπο απο το Overhauling του καυστήρα του Aux. Oil Boiler (της Aalborg Μαστροκώστα!). Και που να ξερατε ποιος ηταν ο τυχερος που μπηκε για να επιθεωρησει την κατασταση των τουμπων..
Και αναφερομενος στους Μηχανικατζες, καταλαβαίνετε απο τη δευτερη φωτο γιατι χρειαστηκε το overhauling..

DSC02191.JPG

DSC02146.JPG

----------


## kyma202

Poli kali k katatopistikotati i foto apo to eswteriko...Afto pou me ekane na gelasw omws k na mou 8imisei to karabi einai oi aplwmenes formes sta relia..xaraktiristiko skiniko sto deck tou kazaniou...

----------


## mastrokostas

> Στιγμιοτυπο απο το Overhauling του καυστήρα του Aux. Oil Boiler (της Aalborg Μαστροκώστα!). Και που να ξερατε ποιος ηταν ο τυχερος που μπηκε για να επιθεωρησει την κατασταση των τουμπων..
> Και αναφερομενος στους Μηχανικατζες, καταλαβαίνετε απο τη δευτερη φωτο γιατι χρειαστηκε το overhauling..
> 
> DSC02191.JPG
> 
> DSC02146.JPG


Κατά την γνώμη μου από τα καλύτερα καζάνια !Aalborg ,από την ομώνυμη πόλη της Δανίας !
Βλέπω την δεύτερη φωτο και ιδρώνω μόνο  που την βλέπω !

----------


## Eng

> Κατά την γνώμη μου από τα καλύτερα καζάνια !Aalborg ,από την ομώνυμη πόλη της Δανίας !
> Βλέπω την δεύτερη φωτο και ιδρώνω μόνο  που την βλέπω !


Και κατι ιδιαιτερα σημαντικο ετσι? Εκτος απο το εργοστασιο παραγωγης στη Δανια, υπάρχει ακόμα ενα στη Σανγκαη. Βλέπετε αυτή που ξερουν να δουν..ξερουν που να κοιτουν..! Σωστα? Τι θεμα ομως ειναι πως αν χρειαστεις να κανεις ανατουμπωση θα πρεπει ή να περιμενεις να φερεις τη σωληνα (παραγγελια) απο τη Δανια ή να προτιμισεις το τοπικο προϊον. It's up to you!

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Στιγμιοτυπο απο το Overhauling του καυστήρα του Aux. Oil Boiler (της Aalborg Μαστροκώστα!). Και που να ξερατε ποιος ηταν ο τυχερος που μπηκε για να επιθεωρησει την κατασταση των τουμπων..
> Και αναφερομενος στους Μηχανικατζες, καταλαβαίνετε απο τη δευτερη φωτο γιατι χρειαστηκε το overhauling..
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59334
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59335


φιλε Eng τα πρασινα στιβαγμενα σακια κατω αριοστερα στη φωτο τι περιεχουν?και που χρησιμοποιουνται?? :Confused:

----------


## Eng

> φιλε Eng τα πρασινα στιβαγμενα σακια κατω αριοστερα στη φωτο τι περιεχουν?και που χρησιμοποιουνται??


Λοιπον αυτο που υπαρχει στα τσουβαλια ειναι τσιμεντοο υψηλης αντοχης σε θερμοκρασια - το ονομα θα σου το πω οταν μου ερθει γιατι εχω ψηλοκολλισει (ελα το βρηκα..Πίμπλικο) - και χρησιμοποιειται στο κατω μερος των φλογαυλών ακριβως εκει που εχει τραβηχτει η φωτο. Κανονικα θα επρεπε να εχει τσιμεντι αλλα τ βγαλαμε για να τυφλωσουμε τα τουμπα.
Η χρηση ειναι για να μην υπάρχει επαφη της φλόγας του φλογοθαλαμου με το τουμπο.

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Λοιπον αυτο που υπαρχει στα τσουβαλια ειναι τσιμεντοο υψηλης αντοχης σε θερμοκρασια - το ονομα θα σου το πω οταν μου ερθει γιατι εχω ψηλοκολλισει (ελα το βρηκα..Πίμπλικο) - και χρησιμοποιειται στο κατω μερος των φλογαυλών ακριβως εκει που εχει τραβηχτει η φωτο. Κανονικα θα επρεπε να εχει τσιμεντι αλλα τ βγαλαμε για να τυφλωσουμε τα τουμπα.
> Η χρηση ειναι για να μην υπάρχει επαφη της φλόγας του φλογοθαλαμου με το τουμπο.


Κατατοπιστικοτατος!!!!! ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## mastrokostas

Χωρις λογια !!
IMG_1532.jpg

----------


## Eng

> Χωρις λογια !!
> IMG_1532.jpg


Λογια??? Σαφως και οχι.. Σχολια ομως ενα... Για περασε απο την χοντρη της AMSA στην Αυστραλια να σου πει αυτη τα λογια!!!
ή ν θες περασε και απο το Rotterdam, και κει λενε..ωραια λογια!!!
Απορω γιατι δεν βαζουν ενα fitter να τη φτειαξει?????

----------


## mastrokostas

> Λογια??? Σαφως και οχι.. Σχολια ομως ενα... Για περασε απο την χοντρη της AMSA στην Αυστραλια να σου πει αυτη τα λογια!!!
> ή ν θες περασε και απο το Rotterdam, και κει λενε..ωραια λογια!!!
> Απορω γιατι δεν βαζουν ενα fitter να τη φτειαξει?????


Αγρίεψες αμέσως μόλις το είδες ! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Εγώ έβαλα τα γέλια! διότι ακόμη και αυτό το κομμάτι λαμαρίνας δεν είναι μονοκόμματο, αλλά δυο κομμάτια και το κόλλησαν !
Δεν χρειάζεται καμιά επιθεώρηση φιλε Γιωργο από κανέναν !Αν δεν είσαι υπεύθυνος και μερακλής στην δουλειά σου …..άστα να πάνε !

----------


## Eng

> Αγρίεψες αμέσως μόλις το είδες !
> Εγώ έβαλα τα γέλια! διότι ακόμη και αυτό το κομμάτι λαμαρίνας δεν είναι μονοκόμματο, αλλά δυο κομμάτια και το κόλλησαν !
> Δεν χρειάζεται καμιά επιθεώρηση φιλε Γιωργο από κανέναν !Αν δεν είσαι υπεύθυνος και μερακλής στην δουλειά σου …..άστα να πάνε !


Λοιπον καλημερα απο το γραφειο του Ναυπηγειου. Ξερεις ποια ειναι μια απο τις σημερινες δουλειες μου???
Να παω να δω αυτα τα air dampers ιατι καλα καθομαστε και γελαμε εδω αλλα κατσε να μην τα εχω και γω πανω και γελάει..η Χοντρη της AMSA.. :Very Happy: 
Καλημερα Κωστη μου!!!

----------


## ChiefMate

> Για να μην παραπονιεται και το Μηχανοστασιο...
> Αν και οι φωτο ειναι απο το deck, αναφερονται κυριως στο Μηχανοστασιο.
> 
> Οι Cargo LInes.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56576
> 
> Και τα γνωστα "Κανονακια".
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56577


Παντως βλεπω τα κανονακια να θελουν ενα χερακι μινιο κ περασμα με καρμινιο....Αυτα απο την μερια της κουβερτας!!!Ετσι Γιωργο?

----------


## Eng

> Παντως βλεπω τα κανονακια να θελουν ενα χερακι μινιο κ περασμα με καρμινιο....Αυτα απο την μερια της κουβερτας!!!Ετσι Γιωργο?


Και λιγο chipping!!!
Εχει κατι σκουριες στη βαση!
Αρε Chief να δεις εδω τι γινεται.. Θα σου τα πω απο κοντα!

----------


## Νικόλας

να και λίγο ΑΘΕΝΣ 
πάντως εγώ πρώτη φορά πήγα σε πλοίο που σεν είχε control ! :Very Happy: 
P9100669.jpg

----------


## napapijri

αντλίες θαλάσσης κλιματισμού(Ionian queen) 
 
turbo

----------


## Eng

Εμβολο απο 8κυλινδρη Sulzer..
Προσεξτε τους τηλεσκοπικους σωληνες για την ψυξη του Piston Crown με νερο αλλά και τη γνωστη "ζακετα" Piston Skirt..

DSC02551.JPG

----------


## Eng

Και στη συνεχεια το Cylinder Head ή Cover της ιδιας Μηχανης.

DSC02554.JPG

----------


## Eng

Και ξανά περνάμε σε Overhauling μιας Sulzer. Βλέπετε μόλις έχει ανοίξει το καπάκι του κυλίνδρου και ειμαστε σε φάση να το ανασηκώσουμε με το γερανάκι του Μηχανοστασιου. Δεξιά βλέπεται το spare Piston μαζί με το Piston skirt που πρόκειται να βάλουμε μέσα. Πρέξτε στο πανιόλο της Κ.Μηχανης τους τηλεσκοπικούς σωλήνες για την ψυξη του εμβόλου..

DSCI0051.JPG

----------


## koukou

Αυτές είναι δουλείες ….!!!
το θηρίο θέλει αγάπη και  proderm!!!

----------


## napapijri

gas boiler

----------


## Eng

Το Τουρμπακι ενος Container με Μ/Ε Sulzer 8κύλινδρη. Μικρο ετσι??

DSC02553.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

Ρε παιδιά !καμιά ηλεκτρομηχανή ,κάνα πίνακα ,καμιά γεννήτρια !:cry:

----------


## Eng

> Ρε παιδιά !καμιά ηλεκτρομηχανή ,κάνα πίνακα ,καμιά γεννήτρια !:cry:


Παραπονιαρη...
Το ονομα Daihatsu, το τι βλεπουμε..παρακαλουμε να συμβαλετε εσεις κ.Κωστα  :Very Happy: 

DSC02353.JPG

DSC02354.JPG

DSC02352.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

> Παραπονιαρη...
> Το ονομα Daihatsu, το τι βλεπουμε..παρακαλουμε να συμβαλετε εσεις κ.Κωστα 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63567
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63568
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63569


Μου αρέσει το τύλιγμα των κομβίων του στροφαλοφόρου με πανάκια , και η αρίθμηση των εμβολών,που προσδιορίζουν την ηλεκτρομηχανή ( Νο3 )και τους κυλίνδρους ( 1-2-3-4-5-6 )!!!

----------


## koukou

Mastrokosta, μόλις γυρίσω(λόγο διακοπών) και έχω καλή σύνδεση (γιατί τώρα με πουλάει το φορητό στικάκι )θα σου ανεβάσω MTUfotoαπό γενική  επισκευή !!!!

----------


## Eng

Μαστροκωστα μου....κανε σχολιο για εδω..???

DSC02577.JPG

και βεβαια, η ιστορια του γεγονοτος ειναι...δυνατη!!!

----------


## Natsios

> Μαστροκωστα μου....κανε σχολιο για εδω..???
> 
> DSC02577.JPG
> 
> και βεβαια, η ιστορια του γεγονοτος ειναι...δυνατη!!!


Φιλαρακο να μαντέψω? Μηπως είναι το στριτσο και εφυγε καμια αγκυρα και τα ξύλωσε όλα? Η έπεσα τελείως έξω? :?

----------


## kyma202

Το αντλιακι που φαινεται στην ακρη δεξια διπλα στα πιστονια ειναι προλιπανσης η για να αδειαζεις λαδια???

----------


## Eng

> Το αντλιακι που φαινεται στην ακρη δεξια διπλα στα πιστονια ειναι προλιπανσης η για να αδειαζεις λαδια???


Η αντλια εινια για να ανεβαζει τα λάδια στην ηλεκ/νη. Ειναι αυτο που ειπες, προλύπανσης. 




> Φιλαρακο να μαντέψω? Μηπως είναι το στριτσο και εφυγε καμια αγκυρα και τα ξύλωσε όλα? Η έπεσα τελείως έξω? :?


Αν και απο μακρια μοιαζει με στριτσο, οχι.. Θα ηθελα να σου πω αλλά θα περιμένω την άποψη του Κωστή! Πάντως ειναι βαρβατη ζημια και ημουν μέσα οταν εγινε..
(ελπίζω να μην σε πειράζει που δεν απαντώ.. :Very Happy: ) Όμως θα σου πω να προσεξεις καλύτερα το εσωτερικο, θα δεις..κάθετα τούμπα......

----------


## mastrokostas

Είναι δύσκολο από την φωτογραφεία αλλά το μυαλό μου παει, σε ντηράγιο στο καζάνι ! !Αλλά οι λαμαρίνες είναι προς τα μέσα !:?

----------


## roussosf

οτι ειναι κατι απο καζανι ειναι σιγουρο 
μηπως ειναι απο gas boiler?

----------


## Eng

Ειναι απο Aux.Boiler και αυτο ειναι το κομματι που κοπικε μετα απο σκασιμο που μας εκανε. Το μηκος ειναι 1000*1500 και αυτο γιατι το καζανι πριν το σβησεις θα πρεπει να αφησεις τη feed pump να λειτουργεικι να κανει ελευθερη κυκλοφορια μεχρις να πεσει η θερμοκρασια. Εδω τα τσακαλια, σβησαν το καζανι μολις εσβησε η Κ.Μ και επειδη καταλάβαν το λάθος το ξανα αναπσαν αλλα επειδητο νερο ηταν πολυ παγωμενο μπαινοντας στα τουμπα εσκασε 4 στοιχεια που ηταν λιγακι αδυνατισμενα και κατασυνεπεια εσκασε το καζανι γιατι - απ οτι ειδαμε κατοπιν - ειχαν κανει εκει μικρο επέμβαση που ειχε σαν συνεπεια η λαμαρινα να ηταν εξαιρετικα καμμενη και αδυνατισμενη. Ετσι το σκισιμο στη σωληνα εσκισε και το κελυφος του καζανιου.
Δυσκολο να συμβει αλλα ξερετε ολοι οτι στο καραβι πολλα ή ισως και ολα ειναι αλληλενδετα και κατι που το παραβλεψες μπορει να σου την κανει απο κει που δεν το περιμενεις!!

----------


## xidianakis

> ......... ξερετε ολοι οτι στο καραβι πολλα ή ισως και ολα ειναι αλληλενδετα και κατι που το παραβλεψες μπορει να σου την κανει απο κει που δεν το περιμενεις!!


 
πολυ σωστο αυτο που ειπες φιλε Eng.!

----------


## koukou

DSC00379.jpg
Μια wartsila  16v 10000 hp κατά την διάρκεια  επισκευής της ,ακόμα οι αντλίες   υψηλής πετρελαίου δεν έχουν τοποθετηθεί !!!

----------


## Eng

Δεν εχω συνατησει Wartsila σε βαπορι που να την κανουν Overhauling. Μονο του Nissos Mykonos οταν ηταν στον Σκαραμαγκα. Αλλα και παλι ενα block ηταν και ολα μικρα μικρα!!
Ενδιαφερουσα λοιπον η φωτο σου!

----------


## koukou

DSC00380.jpg
Και άλλη μία που φαίνεται όλη η αριστερή  πλευρά της μηχανής  εκτός  των  turbo !!

----------


## dokimakos7

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ .ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΜΑΔΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ!ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΣΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΥΣΕΣ!ΜΠΡΑΒΟ

----------


## Eng

> ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ .ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΜΑΔΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ!ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΣΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΥΣΕΣ!ΜΠΡΑΒΟ


Αν ωντος εισαι Δοκιμος, τοτς οπως μου ειχαν πει και μενα καποτε ενας μαστορας, Δες, Ακου και...Ρωτα!
Καλωσορισες στη παρεα μας και την ευρητερη οικογενεια!

----------


## Eng

Λοιπον δεν ανοιγουμε ξανα σιγα σιγα στροφες στο θεματακι? Ελπιζω να υπαρχουν αποριες... και θα χαρω και γω αλλα και αλλοι συμφορουτμιτες να απαντησουν.

Παμε λοιπον σε ενα valve που ανοιγει / κλεινει το low Sea Chest.
Ενα θα πω.. κανονιστε να μην το τσεκαρετε στο Special Survey, ετσι και εχει προβλημα και δεν κλεινει καλα, γιατι θα χρειαστειτε να το περασετε επιθεωρηση με την κλαση, την εχετε κατσει τη βαρκα γιατι μπορει χαλαρα να παρει νερα το Μηχανοντασιο. Γι αυτο, ολα τα sea valves (sea chest, draft gauge) να τα βγαζετε για ελεγχο στο D.D  και καλο ειναι να βαλετε ποστες να τα τσεκαρουν καθως θα γεμιζει η Δεξαμενη νερα για να βγει το πλοιο.

DSCI1393.JPG

----------


## Eng

¶ποψη απο ένα σημειο του Crankshaft Κ.Μηχανης με το Connecting Rod.

DSCI0060.JPG

----------


## ChiefMate

Ας κατεβουμε κ κατω στα παλικαρια να πουμε μια καλημερα!

DSC00190.JPG

----------


## Νικόλας

ας δούμε το βγάλσιμο εμβόλου από το ΑΘΕΝΣ για καθαρισμό και κάτι άλλο που δεν ξέρω  :Very Happy: 
του ΑΘΕΝΣ τα έμβολα (εκτός από προπολεμικά) είναι και τα ποιο μεγάλα σε πλοίο του ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗ !
αφιερωμένη από πάνω
Eng και Chiefmate  :Very Happy: 
P9270722.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Μιας και μ' αρέσει το θέμα, θέλω να βάλω κι εγώ το λιθαράκι μου... Αυτό πρέπει να είναι από B&W MAN (αν κάνω οποιοδήποτε λάθος ζητώ συγχώρεση μιας και δεν ξέρω καλά) και το τι βλέπετε το ξέρετε καλύτερα (τι θα το παίξω, έλα παππού μου να σου δείξω τα αμπελοχώραφά σου  :Wink: . Αυτή η κούκλα εργάζεται μέσα στο Μ/Τ Australis του οποίου είναι και η επόμενη φωτογραφία. Στον Eng φυσικά και στους φίλους του θέματος... Οι φωτογραφίες ανήκουν στον αδερφό μου όπου μετά από περίπου 4 μήνες στην γέφυρα κατέβηκε κάτω για να βγάλει φωτογραφίες όπως του ζήτησα. Τον ευχαριστώ όπως ευχαριστώ και τον Δόκιμο μηχανής τον Κωστάκη για την λήψη των φωτογραφιών. 

Πολυλογία... Πάμε να δούμε τις φωτογραφίες...  :Very Happy: 

P6250442.JPG

P8200443.JPG

----------


## Eng

> Ας κατεβουμε κ κατω στα παλικαρια να πουμε μια καλημερα!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67367


Να υποθέσω πως η Μ/Ε είναι Sulzer (φένεται και η βαλβίδα εξαγωγής στη κορυφή του κυλίνδρου) και οι ηλεκ/νες κατι μου κανουν για Daihatsu. Για την ηλεκ/νη δεν ειμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος




> ας δούμε το βγάλσιμο εμβόλου από το ΑΘΕΝΣ για καθαρισμό και κάτι άλλο που δεν ξέρω 
> του ΑΘΕΝΣ τα έμβολα (εκτός από προπολεμικά) είναι και τα ποιο μεγάλα σε πλοίο του ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗ !
> αφιερωμένη από πάνω
> Eng και Chiefmate 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67419


Ενδιαφερουσα μηχανη. Ξεφευγη αρκετα απο αυτες τις ταχυστροφες μηχανες τυπου Pielstick. Καθαρα Ναυτικη Βαπορισια μηχανη χαμηλων στροφων και βεβαια το εμβολο εχει το piston skirt που είναι το κατωτερο κομμάτι του εμβόλου κάτω από τα ελατήρια και χρησιμεύει για να απορροφά την ώση που παράγεται από το crankshaft καθώς βρισκεται σε επαφή με το Cylinder Wall.




> Μιας και μ' αρέσει το θέμα, θέλω να βάλω κι εγώ το λιθαράκι μου... Αυτό πρέπει να είναι από B&W MAN (αν κάνω οποιοδήποτε λάθος ζητώ συγχώρεση μιας και δεν ξέρω καλά) και το τι βλέπετε το ξέρετε καλύτερα (τι θα το παίξω, έλα παππού μου να σου δείξω τα αμπελοχώραφά σου . Αυτή η κούκλα εργάζεται μέσα στο Μ/Τ Australis του οποίου είναι και η επόμενη φωτογραφία. Στον Eng φυσικά και στους φίλους του θέματος... Οι φωτογραφίες ανήκουν στον αδερφό μου όπου μετά από περίπου 4 μήνες στην γέφυρα κατέβηκε κάτω για να βγάλει φωτογραφίες όπως του ζήτησα. Τον ευχαριστώ όπως ευχαριστώ και τον Δόκιμο μηχανής τον Κωστάκη για την λήψη των φωτογραφιών. 
> 
> Πολυλογία... Πάμε να δούμε τις φωτογραφίες... 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67505
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67506


Ευχαριστω πολυ!! Στην πρωτη θα στο πως απλα. ΕΙναι το κομματι της μπιέλας που δενει στον στροφαλο. Ναυτικά ή μηχανολογικα ειναι κομματι απο το Piston Rod (μπιέλα) που δένει πάνω στο Crank Shaft (στρόφαλος). Η σύνδεση γίνεται με εναν πείρο που λέγεται crank Pin. Και το συστημα λύπανσης που υπάρχει μεταξύ των δυο μεταλλικων επιφανειων γίνεται από το main bearing που είναι από μαλακότερο χάλυβα και παραλαμβάνει όλες τις τριβες. Μεγαλη προσοχη πρεπει να δινεται σε αυτο το σημειο σε καθε λύσιμο Κ/Μ γιατι αν εχει μεγάλη φθορά θα καταστραφουν τα επιμέρους υλικά (crank pin).

----------


## ChiefMate

[QUOTE=Eng;285986]Να υποθέσω πως η Μ/Ε είναι Sulzer (φένεται και η βαλβίδα εξαγωγής στη κορυφή του κυλίνδρου) και οι ηλεκ/νες κατι μου κανουν για Daihatsu. Για την ηλεκ/νη δεν ειμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος



Οχι Γιωργο!
H M/E ειναι Μitsui B&W 6C70 MCC κ οι ηλεκτρομηχανες Yanmar!
Παντως μιας κ ειπες για Sulzer,νομιζω πως ειδικα σε τετοιου τυπου βαπορια δεν τις τοποθετουν κατα κορον πλεον οπως γινοταν παλαιοτερα..
Κανω λαθος?
Ποιος ο λογος που δεν γινεται αυτο?

----------


## Eng

[QUOTE=ChiefMate;286059]


> Να υποθέσω πως η Μ/Ε είναι Sulzer (φένεται και η βαλβίδα εξαγωγής στη κορυφή του κυλίνδρου) και οι ηλεκ/νες κατι μου κανουν για Daihatsu. Για την ηλεκ/νη δεν ειμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος
> 
> 
> 
> Οχι Γιωργο!
> H M/E ειναι Μitsui B&W 6C70 MCC κ οι ηλεκτρομηχανες Yanmar!
> Παντως μιας κ ειπες για Sulzer,νομιζω πως ειδικα σε τετοιου τυπου βαπορια δεν τις τοποθετουν κατα κορον πλεον οπως γινοταν παλαιοτερα..
> Κανω λαθος?
> Ποιος ο λογος που δεν γινεται αυτο?


Να σου πω την αληθεια, δεν το εχω σκεφτει. Εχω δει και Sulzer σε cape size βαπορι. Ομως απο την αλλη εχω παρατηρησει οτι σε πολλα μεγαλα Ναυπηγεια, οταν ναυπηγουν βαπορια ζηταν απο εναν κατασκευαστη Μηχανων να μονταρει μια μηχανη για τη σειρα του βαποριου που θα βγαλει. Ετσι εχει παρατηρηθει η B&W να βγαζει τη Mitsui ή τη Hyundai B&W.

----------


## Νικόλας

εδώ βλέπουμε το  μηχανοστάσιο του ΑΘΕΝΣ 40 χρόνων παρακαλώ !
P9200715.jpg

----------


## Eng

Εκτεταμένο corrosion στην υψηλή αναρρόφηση (High Sea Chest). Αυτο ειναι κάτι το οποίο θα πρέπει να το προσέχουμε ιδιαίτερα στο D.D, να καθαρίζεται καλά η περιοχή και να ελέγχεται η κατάσταση των λαμαρίνων (είτε με UTM είτε με visual inspection για τυχών cracks. Κατόπιν θα πρέπει μα βαφτει και να μπούν ανόδια.
Μεμια τετοια πρακτικη θα ξερουμε πως (τουλαχιστον) το χωρίο που περιβάλλει την σωλήνα αλλά και την αντλία του sea chest ειναι σε καλή κατασταση.

DSCI1220.JPG

DSCI1222.JPG

----------


## belgos

Gia xara se olous,san kainourios sto forum diavasa kai eida fotografies metin psixi mou.San paleos mixanikos sta vaporia mou eir8ane ola ta ksexasmena pali sto myalo.
Mpravo sas palikaria,sas xerome.

----------


## Eng

> Gia xara se olous,san kainourios sto forum diavasa kai eida fotografies metin psixi mou.San paleos mixanikos sta vaporia mou eir8ane ola ta ksexasmena pali sto myalo.
> Mpravo sas palikaria,sas xerome.


Σαν πολυ νεοτερος απο σενα, σε καλωσοριζω και θα χαρω πολυ να μοιραστεις τις γνωσεις σου με μας.. τη νεα γενια!!
Αν καποια φωτο σου εχει κανει εντυπωση θα χαιρομουν να διαβαζα τον σχολιασμο σου!

Να εισαι καλα!!

----------


## belgos

Entyposi,oxi.Alla anamniseis, NAI.Exo taxidepsi arketa xronia me ta psigeia tou Eygenidi san mixanikos.Ta paratisa to 1986.Edo kai arketa xronia zo kai ergazome sto Belgio ,pali san mixanikos se (ammoroufixtra)
Edo exo na kano me caterpillar.8a anevaso argotera merikes fotografies apo to mixanostasio (mou).  Mou giati eimai monos mou.
Kai eyxaristo gia to kalosorisma

----------


## Eng

Πάμε να δούμε ενα τελικο αξονικο. Stern tube bearing σε πρωτο πλάνο.

DSC03158.JPG

----------


## roussosf

> Πάμε να δούμε ενα τελικο αξονικο. Stern tube bearing σε πρωτο πλάνο.
> 
> DSC03158.JPG


κανενα thrust ανοιχτο εχουμε?

----------


## Eng

> κανενα thrust ανοιχτο εχουμε?


Να σου πω την αληθεια εχω δει πολλες φορες, αλλα δεν εχει τυχει να βγαλω φωτο, αν και θα επρεπε. Πάντως εχει ενδιαφερον, μα περισσοτερο οταν βγαζεις τον άξονα. Σ'αυτη βεβαια την περιπτωση ειμαι στο cherry picker απο έξω μπας και τον χτυπίσουν πουθενα οι κινεζοι..

----------


## darofossss

> Δεν εχω συνατησει Wartsila σε βαπορι που να την κανουν Overhauling. Μονο του Nissos Mykonos οταν ηταν στον Σκαραμαγκα. Αλλα και παλι ενα block ηταν και ολα μικρα μικρα!!
> Ενδιαφερουσα λοιπον η φωτο σου!


Καλησπερα σε ολους και χρονια πολλα αυτο ειναι το πρωτο μου post για αυτο δειξτε κατανοηση εδω βαζω καποιες photo απο μια wartsila vassa 32 σε ενα καραβι που εκανα δοκιμος και δυστηχως τωρα βρισκεται στο βυθο της θαλασσας:cry:

Καλες γιορτες

DSC02797.JPG

DSC02795.JPG

DSC02796.JPG

DSC02791.JPG

DSC02792.JPG

----------


## Eng

Αφήνοντας τη Wartsila μια μηχανη για..μεγαλες ταχυτητες, παμε σε μια πιο...βαπορισια.

Σαρωση απο Mitsui B&W - οσι βρεθηκαν μεσα εκει..τα ειδαν ολα!  :Very Happy: 

DSCI1384.JPG

----------


## zozef

Το εμβολο απο μια ΜΑΝ εφτακυλινδρη 9100 ΗΡ Μια μηχανη που πρωσοπικα αγαπησα πολυ
PC180060.JPG

----------


## roussosf

> Το εμβολο απο μια ΜΑΝ εφτακυλινδρη 9100 ΗΡ Μια μηχανη που πρωσοπικα αγαπησα πολυ
> PC180060.JPG


απο το IRINI ειναι η απο το LITO ?

----------


## zozef

> απο το IRINI ειναι η απο το LITO ?


 Πρωην SAN NIKOLAS μετεπειτα LITO

----------


## tankerman

> ας δούμε το βγάλσιμο εμβόλου από το ΑΘΕΝΣ για καθαρισμό και κάτι άλλο που δεν ξέρω 
> του ΑΘΕΝΣ τα έμβολα (εκτός από προπολεμικά) είναι και τα ποιο μεγάλα σε πλοίο του ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗ !
> αφιερωμένη από πάνω
> Eng και Chiefmate 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67419


 
Eπιτελους και μια διχρονη μηχανη σε ποσταλι γραμμης (διακρινω εμβολο με ποδιά και βάκτρο καθως και stuffing box) λοιπον, οσο ασχημο ειναι αυτο το βαπορι εξωτερικα τοσο ποιο ομορφο ειναι στο μηχανοστασιο καθωτι *διχρονες μηχανες.*

----------


## Eng

> Eπιτελους και μια διχρονη μηχανη σε ποσταλι γραμμης (διακρινω εμβολο με ποδιά και βάκτρο καθως και stuffing box) λοιπον, οσο ασχημο ειναι αυτο το βαπορι εξωτερικα τοσο ποιο ομορφο ειναι στο μηχανοστασιο καθωτι *διχρονες μηχανες.*


Ειναι πραγματι απο τα λιγα βαπορια με..αρσενικες μηχανες!

----------


## Eng

Παμε σε μια Daihatsu ηλεκ/νη.

DSCI1383.JPG

----------


## roussosf

> Ειναι πραγματι απο τα λιγα βαπορια με..αρσενικες μηχανες!


δεν υπαρχουν μηχανες γενους αρσενικου
ολες οι μηχανες ειναι γενους θυληκου και οπως ολα τα θυληκα δεν τα φοβασε απλα τα σεβεσε

----------


## Eng

> δεν υπαρχουν μηχανες γενους αρσενικου
> ολες οι μηχανες ειναι γενους θυληκου και οπως ολα τα θυληκα δεν τα φοβασε απλα τα σεβεσε


Αν ειχα μια Pielstick και μια B&W, θα χαρακτηριζα αρσενικη (τον ορο οπως ακριβως τον χρησιμοποιησα παραπανω) την B&W γιατι απλα θα ενιωθα περισσοτερη σιγουρια / σταθεροτητα στο να την πιεσω και να ξερω πως θα φερθει..αντρικια! 

Περαν ομως αυτου ειμαι 100% προσκύμενος στην αποψη σου, η Μηχανη (για τον Μηχανικο) οπως και το καραβι (για τον Ναυτικο) ειναι γενος θυλικου και πάντα υπάρχει στο μυαλο μας αυτος ο "φόβος", αυτο το συναισθημα που ειναι φοβος, με δεος μαζι γιατι πολυ απλα δεν ξερεις πως θα σου συμπεριφερθει. Κοινως...σαν θυλικο..κανει του κεφαλιου της στο τελος...  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .

Να εισαι καλα Roussos.

(Υ.Γ: Την παρασκευη μπαρκαρω..εισαι???)

----------


## mastropanagos

> Αν ειχα μια Pielstick και μια B&W, θα χαρακτηριζα αρσενικη (τον ορο οπως ακριβως τον χρησιμοποιησα παραπανω) την B&W


Συμφωνω...!!!
DSC00015y (2) (Custom).JPG

----------


## Eng

> Συμφωνω...!!!
> DSC00015y (2) (Custom).JPG


Επιτελους..ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ! Εφτασε το αδερφακι!!!!!

----------


## mastropanagos

> Επιτελους..ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ! Εφτασε το αδερφακι!!!!!


Εφτασα,εφτασα..... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## theofilos-ship

Να παρει το θεμα και λιγο τα πανω του... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Καλως ηρθες

----------


## mastropanagos

> Να παρει το θεμα και λιγο τα πανω του... Καλως ηρθες


Τα πολυ πανω του...Καλως σας βρηκα...

----------


## roussosf

> Περαν ομως αυτου ειμαι 100% προσκύμενος στην αποψη σου, η Μηχανη (για τον Μηχανικο) οπως και το καραβι (για τον Ναυτικο) ειναι γενος θυλικου και πάντα υπάρχει στο μυαλο μας αυτος ο "φόβος", αυτο το συναισθημα που ειναι φοβος, με δεος μαζι γιατι πολυ απλα δεν ξερεις πως θα σου συμπεριφερθει. Κοινως...σαν θυλικο..κανει του κεφαλιου της στο τελος... .
> 
> Να εισαι καλα Roussos.
> 
> (Υ.Γ: Την παρασκευη μπαρκαρω..εισαι???)


τα ετερωνυμα ελκοντε ενω τα ομωνυμα αποθουντε
αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που σπανια έως ποτε δεν τα παει καλα ενα θυληκο με την μηχανη
ξεκιναει με ορεξη αλλα στο τέλος (''Κοινως...σαν θυλικο..κανει του κεφαλιου της στο τελος...  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .'')  τσακωνοντε

οσο για το μπαρκο μακαρι αλλα υπαρχει και ενα ....αλλα..........

----------


## napapijri

umm bab (μηχανοστάσιο.)

----------


## Νικόλας

πάμε να δούμε 2 φώτο από την ''καρδιά'' του ΒΑΠΟΡΑ(POLARIS) !!!
P1170439.jpg



P1170440.jpg


μόνο που δεν ξέρω τι μηχανές έχει
BURMEISTER & WAIN ή wartsila  :Confused:

----------


## Eng

> πάμε να δούμε 2 φώτο από την ''καρδιά'' του ΒΑΠΟΡΑ(POLARIS) !!!
> P1170439.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> P1170440.jpg
> 
> 
> μόνο που δεν ξέρω τι μηχανές έχει
> BURMEISTER & WAIN ή wartsila


2 x B&W 18U50LU  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

να τος !!!α μπράβο και δεν μπορούσα είχα φάει σκάλομα 
είχα μια φώτο και ψάξε ψάξε τελικά μόλις την βρήκα  :Very Happy: 
τα νουμεράκια δεν ξέρω τι είναι 
P1170444.jpg

και εδώ τα ντελαβάλ !
P1170441.jpg
ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΤΟΝ ENG !!

----------


## Eng

> να τος !!!α μπράβο και δεν μπορούσα είχα φάει σκάλομα 
> είχα μια φώτο και ψάξε ψάξε τελικά μόλις την βρήκα 
> τα νουμεράκια δεν ξέρω τι είναι 
> P1170444.jpg
> 
> και εδώ τα ντελαβάλ !
> P1170441.jpg
> ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΤΟΝ ENG !!


ΝΙΚΟΛΑ, ευχαριστω, απ οτι βλεπω εχει και τα δακράκια της! Λοιπον, αυτος ο αριθμος εινια το Part Number της κυλινδροκεφαλης.

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

ωραιες και αγιες αυτες οι mc........αν δεν ειχαν το VΙΤ θα ηταν θεικιες...........τελος παντων........

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

απλα πολυ ευκολες...λειτουργικες .....ομορφες οι μηχανες αυτες.........

----------


## Eng

> απλα πολυ ευκολες...λειτουργικες .....ομορφες οι μηχανες αυτες.........


Θα την προτιμουσα για ηλεκτρομηχανη.. Προσωπικα, B&W MC και Sulzer RTA. αν θελω να βρω spares παντου και καμια φορα κανενα undersize κουζινετο εκκεντροφορου.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## tankerman

> ωραιες και αγιες αυτες οι mc........αν δεν ειχαν το VΙΤ θα ηταν θεικιες...........τελος παντων........


 
Ισως ομως επιδι εχουν το VIT ειναι θεικες???? 
αν ξερεις να το ρυθμιζεις καλα ειναι εξερετικες...

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

συμφωνω ....σαυτο που λες......αν και οι περισσοτεροι μηχανικοι δε ξερουν γιατι υπαρχει αυτο το συστημα..........και αν συγκρινουμε το VIT ths MAN B&W με το VIT της SULZER, της πρωτης ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολο.......

----------


## tankerman

> συμφωνω ....σαυτο που λες......αν και οι περισσοτεροι μηχανικοι δε ξερουν γιατι υπαρχει αυτο το συστημα..........και αν συγκρινουμε το VIT ths MAN B&W με το VIT της SULZER, της πρωτης ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολο.......


 
Προς γνωση και σημορφωση λοιπον οσων αγνοουν το συστημα, 
παραθετω ενα λινκ απο το καλητερο φορουμ για μηχανικους Ε.Ν

www.marinediesels.info

επιλεγετε 2 stroke crosshead engine και κατοπιν MAN B&W VIT fuel pump.

καλο διαβασμα.

----------


## Eng

Εγω εκει το χαβα μου...
Δωσε μου B&W και ασε με μεσα...

DSC03750.JPG

----------


## Natsios

Πάρε και μια από εμένα για να μη λες οτι δεν κατεβαίνω στο μηχανοστάσιο

DSC00066.JPG

----------


## Eng

Εγω βεβαια τωρα ωθούμε στο να πω κακιούλα.. Μαθαν πως (επιτελους  :Very Happy: ) κατεβαινεις και σου καναν το E/R σαλονακι.. Οταν ομως παει και ο Γιωργης κατω..να πως τον υποδεχεται το E/R...

DSC03749.JPG

Σου λενε λοιπον..sir sir come check please the Exh. valve housings. We like close the A/E! 
"Ok ρε boys αντε let's see τι στα κοματια you have done..."
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

χαχαχα πολύ καλό το τελευταίο ENG
εγώ μια φορά πήγα για φώτο και να μου ετοιμασαν και το καρεκλάκι !!:mrgreen:
P9100669.jpg

----------


## Eng

:Very Happy: 
Αυτα ειναι φιλοι μου! Αλλους τους βαζουν καρεκλιτσα και αλλους στη..σαρωση να ελεγξουν assembly του connecting Rod με το crankshaft (βασικα πηγα να δω αν δεσαν με σωστα spares και οχι reconditioned τα thrust bearings του crankshaft). Καλα ειναι ρε Νικολα. Εχει και καποιο ενδιαφερον η ολη υποθεση...

DSC03862.JPG

----------


## Νικόλας

ε μια χαρά ενδιαφέρον έχει η υπόθεση !!
αλλά επειδή δεν ξέρω και πολλά από μηχανοστάσια
βάζω αυτό εδώ που είναι κοντά(να μην πω πάνω)στον άξονα
P1170443.jpg
κάτι μου είχαν πει ότι είναι αλλά δεν θυμάμαι...:mrgreen:

----------


## xaloba

> αλλους στη..σαρωση να ελεγξουν assembly του connecting Rod με το crankshaft


Μαλλον συγχεεις τη σαρωση με τον στροφαλοθαλαμο.

----------


## Eng

> Μαλλον συγχεεις τη σαρωση με τον στροφαλοθαλαμο.


Typing error το λεμε, αν και περισσοτερο εχει να κανει με μια αλλη φωτο που ηθελα να ανεβαζω που δειχνει τα scavenge ports αυτης της B&W. Και βεβαια σιγουρα δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να συγχεει καποιος το πορτακι του στροφαλοθαλαμου και αυτο της σαρωσης. Εχει καποια διαφορα.

*ΝΙΚΟΛΑ* ειναι ενας μειωτηρας της RENK AG.

----------


## mastrovasilis

Καιρός ήταν natsios να κατεβεις και προς το engine room και όχι μόνο κουβέρτα και tst.

----------


## teokouv

ο οχετός εξαγωγής


ο οχετός εισαγωγής


rolls royce olumpus tm3b 28.000 hp :Smile:

----------


## Eng

Καλησπέρα και καλωσορισες. Επιασες ενα ειδος Προωστηριας Μηχανης που δεν ειναι και πολυ συχνο φαινομενο. Πολυ καλο!

----------


## teokouv

> Καλησπέρα και καλωσορισες. Επιασες ενα ειδος Προωστηριας Μηχανης που δεν ειναι και πολυ συχνο φαινομενο. Πολυ καλο!


 είναι από φρεγάτα του πολεμικού ναυτικού. είμαι μηχανικός στη σχολή ναυτικών δοκίμων, και όλες οι φρεγάτες χρησιμοποιούν αεροστρόβιλους. οι συγκεκριμένοι χρησιμοποιούνταν και στα concordes.οι περισσότερες φρεγάτες χρησιμοποιούν 2 αεροστρόβιλους rr tyne 5600 ίππων για ταχύτητες μέχρι 20-22 κόμβους και 2 rr olympus με μέγιστη ταχύτητα στα trials 31,7 κόμβους 
ένα άλλο καράβι που έχω επισκεφθεί μέχρι στιγμής είναι το αρματαγωγό με 2 μηχανές wartsila nohab 11.000 ίππων έκαστη. Φωτογραφίες και πληροφορίες από εκεί σύντομα!

----------


## Eng

Μηπως ημουν υπερβολικα αυστηρός???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Very Happy: 
Πανε ομως αυτα τωρα..
Τωρα..με τον ποντο θα βγαινει η σωλήνα!!  :Very Happy: 

DSC02355.JPG

----------


## Eng

Καποια στιγμη μου λεει το βαπορια πως η πιεση στο suction της S.W Pump ηταν αρκετα χαμηλη. Ψαξαμε μοτερ, ιμπελερ, καποιο valve αλλα ολα ηταν σε νορμαλ κατασταση (regarding ships' age..). Οποτε λεμε, θα το δουμε στη δεξαμενη και καναμε ενα by pass ωστε να ανεβαζουμε νερο απο την Emergency F.P. Ο δεξαμενισμος λοιπον εδειξε αυτα, στο stbd high seachest. Οτι φενεται ειναι μετα απο high pressure washing και scraping........

DSC02458.JPG

DSC02446.JPG

DSC02447.JPG

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Καποια στιγμη μου λεει το βαπορια πως η πιεση στο suction της S.W Pump ηταν αρκετα χαμηλη. Ψαξαμε μοτερ, ιμπελερ, καποιο valve αλλα ολα ηταν σε νορμαλ κατασταση (regarding ships' age..). Οποτε λεμε, θα το δουμε στη δεξαμενη και καναμε ενα by pass ωστε να ανεβαζουμε νερο απο την Emergency F.P. Ο δεξαμενισμος λοιπον εδειξε αυτα, στο stbd high seachest. Οτι φενεται ειναι μετα απο high pressure washing και scraping........
> 
> DSC02458.JPG
> 
> DSC02446.JPG
> 
> DSC02447.JPG



Ax αυτή η στρειδώνα...!!!!

----------


## Eng

Και που να εβλεπες τις σωληνες της θαλασσας που αλλαξαμε.. Εκει να δεις τι γινοταν. Ασε το φιλτροκουτι του S.C
Τωρα ποιοι λογοι συντελεσαν γι'αυτη τη στριδώνα, ας το αφησω στη φαντασια του εκαστοτε αναγνωστη  :Very Happy: .

----------


## mastrokostas

Το πληρωμα τι ηταν Ελβετοι ??? :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

Η αληθεια ειναι πως δεν το ειχα ρωτησει τι ήταν το πρωην πληρωμα, ισως Ρωσοι, αλλα τα καημενα τα Φιλιππινια βαραγαν δουλεια αβερτα. Προσωπικα πάντως τα προτιμω απο (σχεδον) ολα τα αλλα πληρωματα. Ναι μεν το "yes sir " παει συννεφο αλλα αν εχεις βρει τα κουμπια τους τοτε παραγουν εργο και σε ποιοτητα (ε, ενταξη..στο καταδυναμην) αλλά και σε ποσοτητα (αρκει και η εταιρια να τους δεινει και τις υπερωριες).

----------


## dimitris86

KAI MIA ΥΠΕΡΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΗ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ.SULGER 7RT-FLEX84T

PB260063.jpg
PB260138.jpg
PB260168.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Τι καθαρο μηχανοστασιο ειναι αυτο !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:shock:
Κουκλα!

----------


## manolis_creta

για τον φιλο mastrokosta ! :Cool: 




MAIN ENGINE TYPE : MITSUBISHI 7UEC68LSE 2CYCLE TURBOCHARGED DIESEL MAX RATING:18630KW (25330PS) AT 91RPM (90% POWER)
GENERATORS TYPE : 3 SETS x 1225 KVA 450V 720RPM SHIP’S A/C 220V 60HZ
SHIP&acute;S POWER: 220VAC, 60HZ
PROPELLER :PITCH 5900mm 4 BLADS NI-AL-BRONZE RADIUS:19.00 N.MILES
DIA:8400MM CLOCKWISE 
RUDDER TYPE: STREAMLINED BALANCED RUDDER 76.274 M2
HOSE HANDLING CRANE:2SET 15 TONS X 10M/MIN. OUTREACH: 8.105M
HELICOPTER LANDING AREA DIA: 12.8M WINCHING AREA DIA:5.0M


CARGO PUMPS:3SETS x3800 M3/HR EACH MAX RPM 1130 HEAD 135M ,STEAM CENTRIFUGAL. C.O.EDUCTOR: 550 M3/HR.
BALLAST PUMP: 2SETS x 2500 M3/H HEAD 30M, ELECTRIC MOTOR DRIVEN
W.B EDUCTOR: 400 M3/H 
STRIPPING PUMP:1 SET x 200 M3/H MAX STROKES 30/MIN HEAD 135M
I.G.S FANS: 2 SETS x 14250 M3/H 1x TOP-UP FAN:1000 M3/H

DSC00719.jpg

IMG_0097.jpg

DSC00715.jpg

DSC00738.jpg

DSC00657.jpg

----------


## manolis_creta

το τιμονι.. DSC00705.jpg

και κατι ξενο , δεν γνωριζω :Confused:  DSC00736.jpg

----------


## SUPERFERRY II

Το μηχανοστάσιο του M/Y TOY-A.Πρόκειται για ένα ξεχωριστό σκάφος Ελληνικής ιδιοκτησίας & όπως παρατηρείτε οι χώροι του μηχανοστασίου είναι άψογοι.

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

apla..teleio.....xairesai na ergazesai ekei mesa......sketh ekklhsia.....
poly omorfes fvtografies

----------


## SUPERFERRY II

Kαι το μηχανοστάσιο του Ελληνικού charter yacht O'CEANOS.....

----------


## Eng

Σε συνεχεια του φιλου Manolis-Creta και σε απαντηση στην ερωτηση του,
το συστημα που βλέπεις ονομαζεται cascade tank και ειναι ενα compact συστημα που περιλαμβανει συμπυκνωτη, τροφοδοτικη αντλια και δεξαμενη drain (ίσως ο ορος αποστραγγισης, να προσεγγιζει την εννοια του drain).
Το συστημα αυτο εξυπηρετει τον εξης λογο,
Ο ατμος που παράγεται απο το καζάνι και χρησιμοποιείται για να ζεσταινει τα τάγκια λαδιου ή πετρελαίου, περνάει μεσα απο τον συμπυκνωτη του συστηματος (cascade tank) ο οποίος σε ατμοσφαιρικές συνθηκες υγροποιεί τον ατμο. Στη συνεχεια το νερο περνάει μέσα απο φιλτρα ή σπόγγους και φιλτραρεται απο τα τυχών λάδια ή πετρέλαια που μπορει να περιεχει και στη συνέχεια μέσω τροφοδοτικων αντλιων πηγαίνει σε μια τροφοδοτικη δεξαμενη για να ξαναπερασει μεσα στο λέβητα. 
Ειναι πολυ σημαντικο σε αυτα τα σθστηματα να ελεγχουμε ανα 1500 ωρες τα φιλτρα για να εξασφαλίζουμε την καθαροτητα του νερου που μπαίνει στις σωλινωσεις του λέβητα.
Περαν αυτου ειναι σημαντικο να γνωριζουμε πως σε ενα πλοιου προσπαθούμε να εκμεταλλευτούμε και το περισσοτερο δυνατο μεσο που μπορει να μας δωσει ενεργεια λογου χαρην το Exhaust Gas Economizer που ειναι στο πάνω μερος της τσιμινιερας και θερμαίνει νερο χρησιμοποιώντας την θερμοκρασια των καυσαεριων.

----------


## Natsios

Μια ταλαιπωρημένη κύρια μηχανή και ένα purifier room για τον φίλο μου τον Eng. 
Πολλές ευχές για μια ζωή όλο χαρές!!!!
Χρόνια πολλά Γιώργο

DSC04077.JPG 

IMGP0585.JPG

----------


## mastrovasilis

χρόνια πολλά στον φίλο Γιώργο (Eng) για την ονομαστική του εορτή και ένα μικρό δωράκι.
CIMG4688.JPG

----------


## Eng

Βασιλη και Ιγναντιε, ειστε απιστευτοι...
Σαςευαριστω και..  παμε να δουμ μια Β&W 6L42MC ταλαιπωρημενη που λεει και ο φιλοςμου Natsios!! :Wink: 

28030015.jpg

----------


## roussosf

> Βασιλη και Ιγναντιε, ειστε απιστευτοι...
> Σαςευαριστω και.. παμε να δουμ μια Β&W 6L42MC ταλαιπωρημενη που λεει και ο φιλοςμου Natsios!!
> 
> 28030015.jpg


σε αυτες τις μηχανες η ταλαιπωρια ειναι εξωτερικη 
απο μεσα σιγουρα δεν μασαει
και εκει ειναι η ουσια

----------


## Eng

> σε αυτες τις μηχανες η ταλαιπωρια ειναι εξωτερικη 
> απο μεσα σιγουρα δεν μασαει
> και εκει ειναι η ουσια


Θυμασαι κατι φορμες του ISM με τις Running hrs? Ξερεις τι λεμε πισω απο αυτο? Ρε αμα τα spares ειναι μαϊμου τι running hrs και τριχες κατσαρες.. Βεβαια απο την αλλη αν δεν υπαρχει ενα προγραμμα απο τον εκαστοτε 1ο για το καθαρισμα και εν γενη τη συντηρηση, πως να μην φαινεται μια μηχανη ταλαιπωρημενη.

----------


## Eng

Να βαλουμε και κατι που δεν ειναι τοσο ταλαιπωριμενο. Αν και η κοπελα αυτη..τα'χει τα χρονακια της...

KOBE 6UEC 52LS.JPG

----------


## sv1xv

Το 8801802 είναι ο αριθμός IMO? Αν ναι, τότε έχουμε το μηχανοστάσιο του Frio Olympic.

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

οσο κουρασμενη και αν εισαι........παραμενεις παντα η πιστη...η ναυτικη...η καλυτερη φιλη του μηχανικου.....η βασιλισσα.......η θεα των μηχανων...η δασκαλα και το ευαγγελιο του μηχανικου

----------


## Eng

> οσο κουρασμενη και αν εισαι........παραμενεις παντα η πιστη...η ναυτικη...η καλυτερη φιλη του μηχανικου.....η βασιλισσα.......η θεα των μηχανων...η δασκαλα και το ευαγγελιο του μηχανικου


Νομιζω πως πιο ομορφος χαιρετιμος δεν υπαρχει...
Ή μαλλον υπάρχει σε αυτους που εχουν λαδώσει και κανα νυχι.. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 
Καλησπέρα Α/Β!

----------


## Eng

Το "τιμονάκι"

DSC01162.JPG

----------


## Eng

Συνεχεια επισκευων.. YANMAR Aux. Engine. Full overhauling.

DSC03986.JPG

----------


## Panos_b

Στο πλοιο που ειμουν ειχαμε καρμπον τις ιδιες μηχανες αλλα δεν ονομαζονταν yanmar αλλα Allen. γνωριζει κανεις κατι?

Παρεπιπτωντος αυτα τα κερατα τα εχω λυσει 3 φορες για να βγαλουμε στροφαλο....Ωραιιιια πραγματα  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

> Στο πλοιο που ειμουν ειχαμε καρμπον τις ιδιες μηχανες αλλα δεν ονομαζονταν yanmar αλλα Allen. γνωριζει κανεις κατι?
> 
> Παρεπιπτωντος αυτα τα κερατα τα εχω λυσει 3 φορες για να βγαλουμε στροφαλο....Ωραιιιια πραγματα


Allen? Θα σε γελασω.. Αυτες παντως ειναι η Yanmar T-220L UT με nominal Kwt 470 στις 720 rpm.

----------


## Eng

Τροφη για σκεψη προς στους Μηχανικους...
Οχι και ασχημα ε?  :Wink: 

Copy of IMG_0159.jpg

----------


## teokouv

> Τροφη για σκεψη προς στους Μηχανικους...
> Οχι και ασχημα ε? 
> 
> Copy of IMG_0159.jpg


αλήθεια, αυτό που αποδίδεται?

----------


## teokouv

> Τροφη για σκεψη προς στους Μηχανικους...
> Οχι και ασχημα ε? 
> 
> Copy of IMG_0159.jpg


ελλιπής λίπανση ίσως?

----------


## tankerman

> Τροφη για σκεψη προς στους Μηχανικους...
> Οχι και ασχημα ε? 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 104976


 
2 ελατηρια σπασμενα. Ισως χιτωνιο μπουργανα, ισως λουκια μπουργανα, ισως ελατηρια απο τον σορο αν και διακρινω να ειναι alloucoat,
Τι πετρελαια καιγατε? Η fobas σας ειχε στειλει το οκ  να τα καψεται??? 
τι θερμοκρασια κρατουσατε στο νερο ψηξης??ποσο ειχατε κατεβασει τις λουμπρικετες??? και αλλα πολλα πολλα!!!!

----------


## Eng

> 2 ελατηρια σπασμενα. Ισως χιτωνιο μπουργανα, ισως λουκια μπουργανα, ισως ελατηρια απο τον σορο αν και διακρινω να ειναι alloucoat,
> Τι πετρελαια καιγατε? Η fobas σας ειχε στειλει το οκ να τα καψεται??? 
> τι θερμοκρασια κρατουσατε στο νερο ψηξης??ποσο ειχατε κατεβασει τις λουμπρικετες??? και αλλα πολλα πολλα!!!!


Ο λογος εντοπιζονταν στα ελατηρια, το οτι κοπηκαν. Τα αλατα προερχεται απο by products της καυσης δλδ το πετρελαιο δν καιγεται σωστα και περναει στο underpiston, ανεβαζοντας πολυ τη θερμοκρασια (480 στο συγκεριμενο), στην ουσια αυτο που βλεπετε ειναι οργανικες ενωσεις Νατριου και Βαναδιου (στοιχεια του πετρελαιου) τα οποια δημιουργουν αλατα που κατακρατουνται στα piston grooves και εχουν σαν συνεπεια να κοβουν τα ελατηρια. 
Το θεμα ηταν Πως υπηρχε πετρελαιο στο χωρο καυσης? Ετσι το προβλημα εντοπιστικε στα fuel injectors τα οποια αντι να κανουν ψεκασμα πετρελαιου, αυτα "κατουραγαν" που λεμε. Ετσι εμενε πετρελαια στο piston crown και αυτο δημιουργησε τα υπολοιπα...

----------


## Mao

> Ο λογος εντοπιζονταν στα ελατηρια, το οτι κοπηκαν. Τα αλατα προερχεται απο by products της καυσης δλδ το πετρελαιο δν καιγεται σωστα και περναει στο underpiston, ανεβαζοντας πολυ τη θερμοκρασια (480 στο συγκεριμενο), στην ουσια αυτο που βλεπετε ειναι οργανικες ενωσεις Νατριου και Βαναδιου (στοιχεια του πετρελαιου) τα οποια δημιουργουν αλατα που κατακρατουνται στα piston grooves και εχουν σαν συνεπεια να κοβουν τα ελατηρια. 
> Το θεμα ηταν Πως υπηρχε πετρελαιο στο χωρο καυσης? Ετσι το προβλημα εντοπιστικε στα fuel injectors τα οποια αντι να κανουν ψεκασμα πετρελαιου, αυτα "κατουραγαν" που λεμε. Ετσι εμενε πετρελαια στο piston crown και αυτο δημιουργησε τα υπολοιπα...


Kala tis thermokrasies kausaeriwn tou kylindrou den tis eidan?
Gia poso xroniko diastima douleue etsi 'blow-by' i mixani?
Poses wres eixe to to embolo kai poses to xitonio?
Pano sto piston crown den sou evgale kana crack?

----------


## Eng

Πρεπει να ξερεις πως αυατ ειναι συχνα φαινομενα, οταν εχεις μια Mitchibishi UEC ή μια ΜΑΚ που δουλευει στους 420 βαθμους σε shop trials και σε ενα βαπορι πανω απο 20ετων εχεις στους 6 κυλιδρους ενα variation θερμοκρασιων +-20, δεν εντοπιζεις και πολυ το γεγονος οτι εχεις προβλημα blowby. Θα σου πω το πιο απλο λογο αυξησης θερμοκρασιας, ειναι γεματο το exhaust manifold με καρβούνα ή ειναι ακαθαρτα τα scaveging ports. 
Για να μην στα πολυλογώ, το θεμα εντοπιστικε μεσα απο αναλυσεις λαδιου.
Οι ωρες ηταν within limits και κρακ δεν υπηρξε.
Απλα συνεβει το γεγονος με τα αλατα βαναδιου. 
Γι αυτο και ειναι παρα πολυ σημαντικο να γινονται τακτες αναλυσεις λαδιων στα βαπορια.
Να προσεχουμε τα intervals και να κρατανε οι αρχιμηχανικοι του πλοιου schedule board για τις αναλυσεις που εχουν να κανουν με τις εξεις περιοχες της Κ/Μ
1. M/E crankshaft
2. M/E system
3. Bef + aft purifiers.
To ιδιο ισχυει και για τις ηλεκτρομηχανες.

----------


## harlek

Ζηλεύω τα ιερά τέρατα της γνώσης!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

> Ζηλεύω τα ιερά τέρατα της γνώσης!!!!


Αν βρεις κανενα τερας.. φερτον απο δω... I will deal with it.  :Razz:

----------


## Mao

> Πρεπει να ξερεις πως αυατ ειναι συχνα φαινομενα, οταν εχεις μια Mitchibishi UEC ή μια ΜΑΚ που δουλευει στους 420 βαθμους σε shop trials και σε ενα βαπορι πανω απο 20ετων εχεις στους 6 κυλιδρους ενα variation θερμοκρασιων +-20, δεν εντοπιζεις και πολυ το γεγονος οτι εχεις προβλημα blowby. Θα σου πω το πιο απλο λογο αυξησης θερμοκρασιας, ειναι γεματο το exhaust manifold με καρβούνα ή ειναι ακαθαρτα τα scaveging ports. 
> Για να μην στα πολυλογώ, το θεμα εντοπιστικε μεσα απο αναλυσεις λαδιου.
> Οι ωρες ηταν within limits και κρακ δεν υπηρξε.
> Απλα συνεβει το γεγονος με τα αλατα βαναδιου. 
> Γι αυτο και ειναι παρα πολυ σημαντικο να γινονται τακτες αναλυσεις λαδιων στα βαπορια.
> Να προσεχουμε τα intervals και να κρατανε οι αρχιμηχανικοι του πλοιου schedule board για τις αναλυσεις που εχουν να κανουν με τις εξεις περιοχες της Κ/Μ
> 1. M/E crankshaft
> 2. M/E system
> 3. Bef + aft purifiers.
> To ιδιο ισχυει και για τις ηλεκτρομηχανες.


Kalhmera,

Oi analyseis ladiwn se swzei apo polla...kathe pote dinete eseis, 3 mhnes?
Synfonw se auto pou les gia tis thermokrasies kai +- 30C na exoun oi kylindroi anametaxy tous einai within limits..
Opws rothse kai o tankerman, oi analyseis petrelaiwn ti lene, gt polles fores zhmies kanoun kai ta kwlopetrelaia (stis antlies, stous kausthres kai polla katalhpa kaushs sto combustion chamber).

Meta to peras tis apokatastashs ths kathe zhmias h mageia ths mhxanologias synexizete me thn anazhthsh ths pighs pou thn prokalese. :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Meta to peras tis apokatastashs ths kathe zhmias h mageia ths mhxanologias synexizete me thn anazhthsh ths pighs pou thn prokalese.


Αυτό είναι και όλο το ρεζουμέ !Διότι το πρόβλημα μερικές φορές φαίνεται !Τι το προκάλεσε είναι το θέμα , για να δώσουμε την κατάλληλη θεραπεία ! :Wink:

----------


## mastrostelios

> Kαι το μηχανοστάσιο του Ελληνικού charter yacht O'CEANOS.....


caterpillar 3512B 2X1380KW απο τις καλυτερες ναυτικες μηχανες

----------


## Eng

Καλημερα και Χρονια Πολλα σε ολα τα Μαστορια!! 
Ετσι κατι απο την σημερινη μου μερα..

Air Cooler of B+W, προετοιμασια για pressure test.

air cooler.jpg

----------


## Eng

Και τα αποτελεσματα του τεστ. 8 τουμπα για ταπωμα..
Και εις αυριο με υγειαν..!!!

air cooler 1.jpg

----------


## ChiefMate

Γιωργο καλημερα κ χρονια πολλα!
Που βρισκεσαι εσυ?

----------


## Eng

Καλημερα Chief!!!
Τωρα στο γραφειο. Το πρωι ημουν στο Λαυριο σε ενα.."κοτερο"..

----------


## ChiefMate

Ελα το ελαβα!
Σε ειχα παρει τηλεφωνο πριν καιρο αλλα δεν εβγαζα γραμμη κ λεω κανα ταξιδι θα ειναι!
Κοτερο ε??????Αγαντα!!!

----------


## Eng

Crankcase doors ή και Inspection doors (Λέτε να περνάω το PSC???)

DSC00800.JPG

----------


## nikos1945

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΕ BURMAISTER HAYDRAVLING

----------


## Eng

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΕ BURMAISTER HAYDRAVLING


ΜαστροΝικόλα, ειναι πραγματι Burmaister. Ειναι η B&W 6L42MC. Μια χαρα μηχανακι θα ελεγα!

----------


## nikos1945

ΘΕΛΕΙ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΒΑΛΒΙΔΟΦΟΡΟΥΣ ΕΞΑΓΩΓΗΣ

----------


## Apostolos

> Crankcase doors ή και Inspection doors (Λέτε να περνάω το PSC???)


Βλέπω κάτι τρεξιματάκια απο λαδάκια, άβαφτο πανιόλο, και χωρίς σήμανση ΙΜΟ για την έξοδο στην υδατοστεγή απέναντη!  :Razz:

----------


## Eng

> Βλέπω κάτι τρεξιματάκια απο λαδάκια, άβαφτο πανιόλο, και χωρίς σήμανση ΙΜΟ για την έξοδο στην υδατοστεγή απέναντη!


Ωχχ.. Ενα 17αρι το τρώω δηλαδη ετσι Αποστολε???  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

> ΘΕΛΕΙ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΒΑΛΒΙΔΟΦΟΡΟΥΣ ΕΞΑΓΩΓΗΣ


Ασε Μαστρονικο μου, εχω βγαλει για επισκευη ενα καρο απο δαυτους..

----------


## Eng

Αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους συναδελφους του Forum..

CANARI01.jpg

----------


## Eng

Και να τι εδειξε η..επιθεωρηση.. :Wink: 

bluegh1.jpg

bluegh.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

> Ωχχ.. Ενα 17αρι το τρώω δηλαδη ετσι Αποστολε???


Ανετα!!! για να μην βάλω κάτι χειρότερο για πρωτη φορα συγχωρώ!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ανετα!!! για να μην βάλω κάτι χειρότερο για πρωτη φορα συγχωρώ!


Υπάρχει περίπτωση καπετάνιος να κατεβεί στο μηχανοστάσιο για κάλο !!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

Πλάκα - Πλάκα οι χειροτεροι PSCίδες ειναι αυτοι που ειναι πρωην καπεταναιοι (No offence Apostole  :Very Happy: ). Λαδια βλέπουν και κανουν λες και εχει σκιστεί κανενα κατάμπαρο.. τςτςτςςς...
Αν εχω τραβηξει μανικια απο δαυτους.
Τουλάχιστον οι Μηχανικοι PSCίδες κααπως μπαλώνονται αλλά την "βρίσκεις" στα navigational equipment.
Τι να κανουμε..???

----------


## Apostolos

Αν εχω μηχανικό καλό και καθαρό εμπα να ψάχνουν 2 ώρες δεν θα βρούν ούτε πάνω ούτε κάτω κάτι!!! Και όταν έρχονται να σου γράψουν και δεν βρίσκουν το ευχαριστιέμε απίστευτα!!!

----------


## nikos1945

> Και να τι εδειξε η..επιθεωρηση..
> 
> bluegh1.jpg
> 
> bluegh.jpg


 ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΑΠΟΔΙΚΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΑ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑΤΑ ?

----------


## Eng

Μαστρο-Νικο τα φωτα σου.. Τι γινεται εδω? 

bluegh01.jpg

----------


## nikos1945

ΜΑΣΤΡΟΓΙΩΡΓΗ ΚΑΛΗ ΣΠΕΡΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ Η ΑΙΤΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΔΥΟ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΕΙΣ ΕΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΕ ΤΗΛ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΛΕΜΕ

----------


## Eng

Αφιερωμενη σε ολους του Μηχανικους εδω..
Μαστρονίκο το αγανταρω το θεμα.. :Wink: 

DSC008791.jpg

----------


## nikos1945

ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΕΠΙ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΕ ΤΗΛ

----------


## Eng

Να δουμε και ενα αλλο τμημα, περαν των Μηχανων, η βασικη μοναδα επεξεργασιας των λυματων. 

SEWAGE PLANT1.jpg

----------


## alkiviadis

DSCN0418.jpg Ας ξεκινήσω κ εγώ κάπως εστω απο δώ!χαχαχα!!  :Smile:

----------


## alkiviadis

> DSCN0418.jpg Ας ξεκινήσω κ εγώ κάπως εστω απο δώ!χαχαχα!!


Και φυσικά το πάνελ του... DSCN0419.jpg

----------


## nikos1945

ΚΑΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ ΘΑ ΠΩ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΠΙ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ . ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΕ ΕΦΟΔΙΑΣΜΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ (SWAJE) ΠΑΛΑΙΟΤΕΡΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΦΟΔΙΑΣΜΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΕΛΝΑΜΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΥΜΑΤΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΦΘΑΝΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ.ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΑΔΙΑΖΑΜΕ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΝΟΙΓΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ.ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΠΕΞΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΠΡΟΣΘΕΤΟΝΤΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΙΔΙΚΕΣ ΤΑΜΛΕΤΤΕΣ ΑΙ ΟΠΟΙΑΙ ΕΜΠΕΡΙΕΧΟΥΝ ΜΙΚΡΟΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΑΛΑΣΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΝΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΤΑ ΟΝΟΜΑΖΟΥΝ ΧΛΩΡΙΑ,ΤΟ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΑΔΙΟ ΕΙΝΕ ΤΑ ΔΙΑΦΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ.ΑΥΤΗ Η ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΑ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΡΟΗ ΤΩΝ ΑΠΟΒΛΗΤΩΝ    ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## Eng

Μαστρο-Νικο, χαιρομαι να διαβαζω τους σχολιασμους σου, γιατι μοιραζεσαι γνωσεις και καταστασεις που εμεις οι νεοι δεν εχουμε γνωρισει.
Παρολα αυτα θα σου αφιερώσω και γω μια Μηχανη απο τα σχετικα παλαιοτερα χρονια..

MAN K55Z - 70/125 BL.

DSC00625.jpg

----------


## nikos1945

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΜΑΣΤΡΟΓΙΩΡΓΗ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΕΚΑΕΤΙΑ ΤΟΥ 80 ΗΤΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΣ ΠΟΙΟ ΑΠΛΕΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ ΠΡΟΟΣΕΩΣ. ΕΙΧΕ 10 ΕΜΒΟΛΑ 70 ΕΚΑΤΟΣΤΑ ΔΙΑΜΕΤΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΔΡΟΜΗ 125 ΕΚΑΤΟΣΤΑ,3 ΤΟΥΡΒΟ 750 ΚΑΙ 2 ΣΤΑΔΙΑ ΑΕΡΟΣ ΣΑΡΩΣΗΣ,ΕΝΑ ΚΑΥΣΤΗΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΠΑΚΙΟΥ ΜΕ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΨΕΚΑΣΜΟΥ 340 Kg.

----------


## Eng

PURIFIERS..

Purifier room.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

> PURIFIERS..
> 
> Purifier room.jpg


Λάμπουν τα πάντα ρε φίλε !Μπράβο τους !!!

----------


## Eng

Υπηρχε ενα σχολιο στη φωτο που δεν εβαλα και δεν χρειαζεται. Ομως η φωτο ειναι το Μηχανοστασιο ενος πλοιου μετα το δεξαμενισμο. Πραγματικα τα παιδια το "γλύψαν". Αυτα ειναι καποια δειγματα που με κανουν να πιστευω ολο και περισσοτερο να πιστευω πως δεν υπαρχουν Καλες Εθνικοτητες αλλα μονο Καλα ΑΤΟΜΑ.

----------


## alkiviadis

> PURIFIERS..
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 123489


Purifiers..!!

----------


## Eng

> Purifiers..!!


Μια χαρα το διατηρειτε..Μπραβο!

----------


## Eng

Εχουμε και λεμε...
1. A/E: 8CHN 25/34-3
2. R/C: VEB S3-900A
3. M/E: B+W 6L42MC

Ευχαριστώ τον συναδελφο που μου τις εδωσε.

B.JPGC.JPGA.JPG

----------


## nikos1945

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ PURIFIERS ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ,ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗ ΑΥΤΩΝ ΜΕ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΗΚΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΤΗΚΑΝ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ.

----------


## nikos1945

ΜΑΣΤΡΟΓΙΩΡΓΗ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕΒΑΣΤΗ Η ΑΠΟΨΗΣΟΥ, ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ DE LAVAL H A LAVAL  H PURIFIERS ΟΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΟΝΟΜΑΖΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΒΙΒΛΙΑ .ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΚΑΘΑΡΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΩΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πριν οι μαστόροι Eng και Νίκος μας πουν τα μυστικά της λειτουργίας τους ας δούμε τι κάνουν οι διαχωριστές ή purifiers διεθνώς που βλέπουμε στα μηχανοστάσια ώστε να  καταλάβουν την κουβέντα και τις εικόνες και αυτοί που βλέπουν τα μηχανοστάσια μόνα από αυτό το θέμα. Δουλειά τους είναι να διαχωρίζουν τις διάφορες προσμίξεις (τη μούργα ή ιλύ επίσημα)  και το νερό ώστε να είναι κατάλληλα για χρήση στη μηχανή.

 Ας πάμε πρώτα στη μαγειρική (να μας ανοίξει η όρεξη) αν δεν βάλουμε σε μια σαλάτα λαδόξυδο και το αφήσουμε να ηρεμήσει σε ένα ποτήρι το λάδι θα διαχωριστεί από το λάδι και θα πάει στον πάτο αφού είναι βαρύτερο και το ελαφρύτερο λάδι θα μέινει στον αφρό. Το ίδιο θα γίνει και στο λάδι ή στο πετρέλαιο της μηχανής με το νερό και τις προσμίξεις που περιλαμβάνονατι σε αυτό. Επειδή δεν μπρούμε να περιμένουμε μέχρι να διαχωριστούν από το βάρος τους τα περιστρέφουμε ώστε στη δύναμη της βαρύτητας να προστεθέι και η φυγόκεντρη δύναμη που είναι ανάλογη με την μάζα (το ειδικό βάρος του υγρού) και με την ακτίνα. Η συσκευή που περιστρέφουμε το λάδι ή το πετρέλαιο μοιάζει με αυτή παρακάτω:
purifier1.jpg

Όπως βλέπουμε τα βαρύτερα υλικά (μούργα και νερό) φεύγουν προς τα τοιχώματα και το καθαρό λάδι ή πετρέλαιο μένει στη μέση. Όπως καταλαβαίνουμε τα Α, Β, Γ πρέπει αν έχουν διαφορετική διάμετρο ανάλογα αν καθαρίζουμε λάδι, βαρύ πετρέλαιο ή ελαφρύ πετρέλαιο θα μας που οι μαστόροι πως ρυθμίζεται αυτό. 
Και για να έχουμε μια εικόνα πως από το σχήμα παραπάνω φτάνουμε στις συσκευές που βλέπουμε στις φωτοογραφίες των φίλων παραπάνω ας δούμε μια τέτοια συσκευή σε τομή: 
purifier2.jpg

----------


## nikos1945

ΦΙΛΕ ALKIVIADIS ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΝΑΦΟΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ PURIFIERS ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΗΣ ΣΕ ΕΜΠΥΡΙΕΣ ΣΟΥ ΣΕ ΓΕΝΙΚΟ ΦΑΣΜΑ ΝΑ ΕΚΦΡΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## alkiviadis

> ΦΙΛΕ ALKIVIADIS ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΝΑΦΟΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ PURIFIERS ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΗΣ ΣΕ ΕΜΠΥΡΙΕΣ ΣΟΥ ΣΕ ΓΕΝΙΚΟ ΦΑΣΜΑ ΝΑ ΕΚΦΡΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ


Δεν έχω αρκετή εμπειρία πάνω στο αντικείμενο για να δώσω αρκετές πληροφορίες(ήμουν σαν πρωτοετής δόκιμος στο βαπόρι)Το μόνο πρόβλημα που είχαμε με τα purifiers όσο ήμουν εγώ μέσα ήταν με τα λάστιχα επειδή δεν είχαμε γνήσια μετά απο ελάχιστο χρόνο λειτουργίας υπήρχε διαρροή στο bowl αλλά αφού μας εφεραν επιτέλους τα γνήσια όλα ήταν φυσιολογικά..

----------


## nikos1945

ΦΙΛΕ ALKIVIADIS Η ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΩΣΤΗ,ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ ΤΑ Ο,RING ΕΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΕ ΤΑ ΓΝΗΣΙΑ ΘΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ.ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΛΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΤΕΓΑΝΟΠΟΙΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΜΠΟΛ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΡΕΣΣΑΡΟΥΝ ΝΕΡΟ ΑΙ ΝΟΖΖΛΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΛΟΦΑΡΕΙ(ΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΜΟΣ)ΔΙΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΜΠΟΛ ΑΝΕΒΟΚΑΤΕΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΝΕ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΟ .ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΟΣΕΞΕΣ ΠΩΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ Η ΜΕΤΑΔΟΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΚΙΝΗΣΗΣ.

----------


## tankerman

Μεγάλο ρόλο στον σωστό διαχωρισμό παίζει η σωστή παροχή του υγρού που οδεύει προς καθαρισμό η οποία ελέγχεται με ρυθμιστικές βαλβίδες στην εισαγωγή και εξαγωγή του ρευστού το διαχωριστήρα) καθώς και η σωστή θέση της *διαχωριστικής* *μεμβράνης* (*interface*) μεταξύ της βαριάς και της ελαφριάς φάσεως (π.χ. νερού +πετρελαίου και πετρέλαιο).
Η θέση της διαχωριστικής μεμβράνης καθορίζεται σε συνάρτηση της θερμοκρασίας διαχωρισμού και του ειδικού βάρους του ρευστού, από την διάμετρο του *δίσκου* *βαρύτητας* (*gravity* *disk*). Η κατάλληλη διάμετρος του δίσκου βαρύτητας επιλέγεται από πίνακες και διαγράμματα που δίνουν οι κατασκευαστές. Η σωστή θέση της διαχωριστικής επιφάνειας είναι εσωτερικά από τον ανωτερο δίσκο Η μετακίνηση της θέσεως της διαχωριστικής επιφάνειας λόγω μεταβολής του ειδικού βάρους, του ιξώδους, της παροχής ή της θερμοκρασίας, καταλήγει σε υπερχείλιση (overflow) και στην χειρότερη περίπτωση αν η διαχωριστική επιφάνειας μεταφερθεί προς το κέντρο της λεκάνης, θα έχουμε μπλοκάρισμα με νερό των άνω δίσκων,
Στην περίπτωση αυτή το ρευστό ρέει με μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα μόνο από λίγους δίσκους στην κάτω πλευρά, με αποτέλεσμα σωματίδια και νερό να μην κατακρατούνται στην λεκάνη. Αυτό συμβαίνει διότι η φυγόκεντρος δύναμη δεν μπορεί να υπερνικήσει την αυξημένη ταχύτητα των καταλοίπων, οπότε αυτά παρασύρονται στο καθαρό πετρέλαιο ή λάδι. Αποτέλεσμα ανεπαρκούς καθαρισμού είναι η απόφραξη των φίλτρων και των καυστήρων αλλά και φθορές στους κυλίνδρους (αν πρόκειται για πετρέλαιο) ή φθορές στα κουζινέτα (αν πρόκειται για λαδί). Αν έχουμε μετακίνηση της διαχωριστικής επιφάνειας προς το κέντρο της λεκάνης, ενώ όλα θα φαίνονται κανονικά χωρίς άμεσα προβλήματα (υπερχείλιση),τα παραπάνω προβλήματα θα παρουσιαστούν μακροπρόθεσμα στην μηχανή.
Για την διατήρηση της διαχωριστικής επιφάνειας, ο χώρος μεταξύ του καπακιού της λεκάνης και του κορυφαίου δίσκου πρέπει να είναι γεμάτος με νερό που το παρέχουμε κατά την εκκίνηση του διαχωριστήρα αλλά και σε τα τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα κατά την λειτουργία του (αυτό στους συγχρόνους διαχωριστήρες ελέγχεται ηλεκτρονικά).

----------


## nikos1945

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ ΦΙΛΕ ΚΑΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ,Η ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΝΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΔΩΘΗ ΑΠΟ ΓΝΩΣΤΗ ΤΟΥ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΟΥ.Ο GRAVITY DISK ΕΙΝΕ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΔΙΝΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΛΑΒΗ,ΚΑΘΟΡΙΖΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΟΜΑΛΗ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ PURIFIERS.ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΛΕΠΤΟΜΕΡΕΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΙΖΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΟΠΩΣ Η ΑΠΟΔΟΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΣΤΡΟΦΩΝ ΛΟΓΟ ΦΘΟΡΑΣ ΤΩΝ ΦΕΡΜΟΥΙΤ ΕΜΠΛΟΚΗΣ,ΤΟ ΔΥΚΤΙΟ ΝΕΡΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΕ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ,Η ΣΩΣΤΗ ΑΡΜΩΣΗ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΜΟ ΤΟΥ, ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΡΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΣΧΟΛΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΤΑ ΟΣΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙ Ο ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΗΣ..ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΗ ΣΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ

----------


## alkiviadis

> ΦΙΛΕ ALKIVIADIS Η ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΩΣΤΗ,ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ ΤΑ Ο,RING ΕΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΕ ΤΑ ΓΝΗΣΙΑ ΘΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ.ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΛΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΤΕΓΑΝΟΠΟΙΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΜΠΟΛ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΡΕΣΣΑΡΟΥΝ ΝΕΡΟ ΑΙ ΝΟΖΖΛΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΛΟΦΑΡΕΙ(ΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΜΟΣ)ΔΙΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΜΠΟΛ ΑΝΕΒΟΚΑΤΕΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΝΕ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΟ .ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΟΣΕΞΕΣ ΠΩΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ Η ΜΕΤΑΔΟΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΚΙΝΗΣΗΣ.


Ναι σαφώς και είχα προσέξει,το είχαμε λύσει όλο επειδή αντιμετωπίζαμε πρόβλημα και επειδή δεν ήθελαν να πειστούν πως είναι μόνο τα Ο-ring λύσαμε μέχρι και τα solinoid valves ήταν μια αρκετά καλή εμπειρία..

----------


## nikos1945

ΘΑ ΕΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΔΙΑΧΩΡΙΣΤΗΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΥΤΟΚΑΘΑΡΙΖΕΤΕ .ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΕΙΝΕ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΝΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΕ ΣΕ ΕΓΡΗΓΟΡΣΗ

----------


## Eng

Παμε να δουμε απο κοντα το γνωστο σε ολους governor στα ελληνικα "ρυθμιστης στροφων". Ειναι το βασικοτερο κομματι μιας μηχανης.. Βασικοτερο ε? κι αν δλδ δεν εχει λαδι δεν θα κολλισει η μηχανη? Ναι σωστα και ετσι ειναι. Ομως το Governor ειναι ο πυρινας οπου θα ρυθμιση την λειτουργια των αντλιων καυσιμου στη μηχανη. Θα διατηρει σταθερες στροφες στη μηχανη (αναφερομενος σε ηλεκ/νη) και σε οποιαδηποτε κατασταση λειτουργιας (αν ειναι Κ/Μ).
Οπως σας ειπα, δεν ειναι μονο ενα το βασικο κομματι μιας μηχανης ομως η σπουδαιοτητα ειναι ταιραστια διοτι αν το governor δεν δουλευει σωστα και η μηχανη δεν κραταει στροφες, τοτε απλα ειναι εκτος λειτουργιας γιατι ουτε η γεννητρια μπορει να παραγει ρευμα (που απαιτει σταθερες στροφες) ουτε και μπορει να παραλληλιστει με καποια αλλη ηλεκ/νη. Αρα?? Δουλευει δεν δουλευει..ειναι εκτος.
.DSC00427.JPG

Αυτο ειναι ενα κουτακι διπλα στο turbocharger. Η ηλεκτρομηχανη ειναι μια Yanmar M200 SN.

----------


## Eng

Στιγμιοτυπο απο ανατουμπωση καζανιου (auxiliary boiler).

DSC05306.jpg

----------


## paparounas

το μηχανοστασιο που ειμουν για 7 μηνες.

----------


## mastrokostas

> το μηχανοστασιο που ειμουν για 7 μηνες.


Κουκλί είναι !

----------


## Eng

> το μηχανοστασιο που ειμουν για 7 μηνες.


Να υποιθεσω B+W 6S (διαμετρος εμβολου)MC ?? ΕΙδα και ηλεκτρομηχανες, μηπως ειναι Daihatsu ?

----------


## Eng

Να ανεβασω μια B+W 5S50MC.

IMG_0409.JPG

----------


## paparounas

B&W EINAI H ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ 950 KW H ΚΑΘΕ ΜΙΑ KYRIA MΗΧΑΝΗ B&W 6MC60-S  TA KAZANIA boiler mitsubishi 25000 .60 CM H ΔΙΑΜΕΤΡΟΣ ΚΕΦΑΛΗΣ ΕΜΒΟΛΟΥ 7 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ* 
*

----------


## paparounas

χωρις vit η κυρια μηχανη. 2 Καζανια το βαπορο . 3 cargo pumps shinko 3600 MCR καλο βαπορι.

----------


## Eng

B+W 6S60MC αυτη την ακριβως εχουμε σε δυο bulk carriers. Καλη ειναι. Καποιες διαροουλες απο τις σωληνες υψηλης πιεσης καυσιμου. Να σε ρωτησω αυτη τη license ειναι? Εμενα ειναι Hyundai B+W.

----------


## zozef

> B+W 6S60MC αυτη την ακριβως εχουμε σε δυο bulk carriers. Καλη ειναι. Καποιες διαροουλες απο τις σωληνες υψηλης πιεσης καυσιμου. Να σε ρωτησω αυτη τη license ειναι? Εμενα ειναι Hyundai B+W.


Φιλε Εng το Hyundai τα λεει ολα!!!!!!!!Η Κορεα εχει γινει πια εγγυηση!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Eng

> Φιλε Εng το Hyundai τα λεει ολα!!!!!!!!Η Κορεα εχει γινει πια εγγυηση!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Σιγουρα ομως υπαρχουν πολλα under licence μοντελα σε σχεση με το Ναυπηγειο που κατασκευαζει το πλοιο. Εχουμε για παραδειγμα την STX Korea η οποια αποφασιζει με τη B+W και για μια σειρα ή τυπο πλοιο π.χ. 74000dwt θελει η Μηχανη να συναρμολογειται σε εγκατασταση του Ναυπηγειου. Ετσι πλεον η μηχανη θα ειναι STX B+W....
Παρολα αυτα αν και το πλοιο μου ναυπηγιθηκε στη Κινα, η Μηχανη εξοπλιστικε σε καποια περιφεριακα π.χ σωληνες, ρακορ, συνδεσμους, φλατζες κλπ με Κινεζικα. Αυτο βεβαια εχει σαν αποτελεσμα τις διαρροες απο αυτα τα σημεια λογο της γνωστης "Ανωτερης"κινζεικης ποιοτητας....

----------


## costaser

Sulzer 7RTA84.
Aφιερωμένη στον Εng και σε όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.
DSC00980.jpg

----------


## Eng

Μια πανεμορφη μηχανη, B+W 6L60MC.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Μια πανεμορφη μηχανη, B+W 6L60MC.


όταν είναι νοικοκυρεμένο ενα μηχανοστάσιο , χαίρεσαι να δουλεύεις ρε παιδί μου !Το βλέπω και ζηλεύω !

----------


## Eng

Κωστη ξερεις πολυ καλα πως αυτη ειναι η βασικοτερη εικονα.. Αν μπεις (ή οποια Αρχη) μπει σε ενα μηχανοστασιο που ειναι "μαυρο" τοτε ξερεις οτι το detention το εφαγες και εμεινες εκει...
Ειναι θεωρω απο τα σημαντικοτερα πραγματα...

----------


## Apostolos

Γι αυτό όταν πάει κανα παλιό ακτοπλοϊκο έξω την τρώει αμέσως!

----------


## Eng

> Γι αυτό όταν πάει κανα παλιό ακτοπλοϊκο έξω την τρώει αμέσως!


Σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις μπορεις να με φωναξεις καθοτι...σκαραπατζης...και το βολευουμε μια χαρα... 
By the way ακομα ενα βαπορακι μου εφτασε σημερα στο scrapyard..  :Single Eye:

----------


## Apostolos

Και μετά μου λές εμένα γιατι σου λέω  :Wink:

----------


## DIMITRIOSAB

> Και πάλι πίσω στα..λημερια μου!!
> 
> Deck Seal ή αλλιώς (Τεραστίων Διαστάσεων) βαλβίδα αντεπιστροφής για το Inert Gas (IGS).
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54957
> 
> Οχι δεν βγαζω ασχετα το deck, αλλά τα μπλε καπάκια στο κέντρο της φωτο. Ειναι το μοτερ ή κεφαλη για τα COT's Washing Machines ή μασίνια για..εμάς.
> Η λειτουργία τους είναι μεσω γραναζιών και επιτυγχάνει κινήσεις στους άξονες χ-χ΄(οριζόντιο) και στον y-y΄(κατακόρυφο). Η περιεχόμενη γωνια περιστροφης ειναι 360 στον οριζόντιο και 220 στον κατακόρυφο.
> 
> ...


Καλησπερα σας, ειμαι 22 ετων τελειοφοιτος μηχανολογος ΑΠΘ. επειδη ασχολουμαι με την ναυτικη μηχανολογια σας παρακαλω πολυ μπορειτε να μου εξηγησετε το inert gas system διοτι δεν το εχω καταλαβει. ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ρίξε μια ματιά σε *αυτό το μήνυμα* στο θέμα για τα γκαζάδικα και στον "Οδηγό Ασφαλέιας Δεξαμενοπλοίων" (υπάρχει σύνδεσμος για να τον δεις σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή στη σελίδα 15 στο ίδιο θέμα)

----------


## DIMITRIOSAB

> Ρίξε μια ματιά σε *αυτό το μήνυμα* στο θέμα για τα γκαζάδικα και στον "Οδηγό Ασφαλέιας Δεξαμενοπλοίων" (υπάρχει σύνδεσμος για να τον δεις σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή στη σελίδα 15 στο ίδιο θέμα)


ΧΙΛΙΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## DIMITRIOSAB

> οκ ευχαριστω


ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ. ΕΒΛΕΠΑ ΧΤΕΣ ΕΝΑ ΒΙΝΤΕΑΚΙ ΣΤΟ YOU TUBE ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΕΣ SULZER , MAN B&W. KAI ΕΒΓΑΖΑΝ ΑΝ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΩΛΗΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΤΕ. ΔΕΝ ΕΙΔΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΑ ΤΡΕΞΕΙ ΛΑΔΙ. ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΡΧΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΛΑΔΙ;ΑΝ ΜΟΥ ΜΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ. ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ

----------


## DIMITRIOSAB

> χωρις vit η κυρια μηχανη. 2 Καζανια το βαπορο . 3 cargo pumps shinko 3600 MCR καλο βαπορι.


AN EΠΙΤΡΕΠΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ VIT??TI EINAI??ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## DIMITRIOSAB

> Αφήνοντας τη Wartsila μια μηχανη για..μεγαλες ταχυτητες, παμε σε μια πιο...βαπορισια.
> 
> Σαρωση απο Mitsui B&W - οσι βρεθηκαν μεσα εκει..τα ειδαν ολα! 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71724


ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΚΟΥΤΙΑ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ;;;ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΠΟΡΤΕΣ;

----------


## roussosf

> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ. ΕΒΛΕΠΑ ΧΤΕΣ ΕΝΑ ΒΙΝΤΕΑΚΙ ΣΤΟ YOU TUBE ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΕΣ SULZER , MAN B&W. KAI ΕΒΓΑΖΑΝ ΑΝ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΩΛΗΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΤΕ. ΔΕΝ ΕΙΔΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΑ ΤΡΕΞΕΙ ΛΑΔΙ. ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΡΧΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΛΑΔΙ;ΑΝ ΜΟΥ ΜΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ. ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ


κουραστικα πολύ για να καταλάβω σε ποιο θέμα αναφέρεσαι 
τελικα μάλλον λες για τον σωλήνα υψηλης στις βαλβίδες
πριν τον βγάλουν τον αδειάζουν 
οπότε εσυ δεν βλέπεις τίποτα

----------


## DIMITRIOSAB

> κουραστικα πολύ για να καταλάβω σε ποιο θέμα αναφέρεσαι 
> τελικα μάλλον λες για τον σωλήνα υψηλης στις βαλβίδες
> πριν τον βγάλουν τον αδειάζουν 
> οπότε εσυ δεν βλέπεις τίποτα


ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ!!!ΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΣΩΛΗΝΑ (ΣΑΝ ΠΛΕΧΤΟ ΝΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ). ΟΤΑΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕΙ Η ΜΗΧΑΝΗ ΑΔΕΙΑΖΕΙ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΤΟΥ; ΔΛΔ ΤΟ ΛΙΠΑΝΤΙΚΟ ΤΗΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ή ΕΧΕΙ ΥΔΡΑΥΛΙΚΟ;
ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΙΣΩΣ ΡΩΤΩ ΧΑΖΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ. ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ
ΑΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ Ή ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΡΩΤΗΣΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ VIT ΣΤΗ ΜΗΧΑΝΗ;

----------


## roussosf

για το VIT δες εδω
http://www.marinediesels.info/2_stro...W_VIT_pump.htm
ο σωλήνας αυτός δεν αδειάζει όταν σταματήσει η μηχανή
είναι ένα ξεχωριστό δίκτυο ,μην μπερδεύεσαι με το λάδι λίπανσης 
θα προσπαθήσω να σου βρω ένα σχέδιο για να καταλάβεις και το πως λειτουργεί
http://www.mandiesel.com.cn/files/ne...-00ppr_low.pdf
στην σελίδα 4 η έγχρωμη φωτογραφία
"μια εικόνα είναι χίλιες λέξεις" ΝΟΜΟΣ

----------


## DIMITRIOSAB

> για το VIT δες εδω
> http://www.marinediesels.info/2_stro...W_VIT_pump.htm
> ο σωλήνας αυτός δεν αδειάζει όταν σταματήσει η μηχανή
> είναι ένα ξεχωριστό δίκτυο ,μην μπερδεύεσαι με το λάδι λίπανσης 
> θα προσπαθήσω να σου βρω ένα σχέδιο για να καταλάβεις και το πως λειτουργεί
> "μια εικόνα είναι χίλιες λέξεις" ΝΟΜΟΣ


ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΛΥ!!!!

----------


## roussosf

> ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΛΥ!!!!


δεν σε πρόλαβα.......................
ξαναδες το post μου

----------


## Eng

Ειναι τελικα ενας εξυπνος τροπος να κανεις οικονομια καυσιμου επιτυγχανοντας μεγιστη συμπιεση της μηχανης πριν το MCR ετσι ωστε να μην χρειαζεται να φτασεις τη μηχανη στο 95% αλλα με μονο 80% να εχεις μεγιστη αποδοση. Για καποιους εφοπλιστες οι αντλιες κυριων μηχανων με VIT στο injection nozzle ειναι μια "οικονομικη" λυση μεταξυ μιας common rail m/e και μιας κλασικης μηχανης με jerk fuel pump. 
Βεβαια με τους νεους κανονισμους για χρηση των λεγομενων green enginees / green ships η επιλογη μιας VIT ειναι επισης μια ευρεως προτιμιταια λυση απο τη common rail.

----------


## DIMITRIOSAB

> Ειναι τελικα ενας εξυπνος τροπος να κανεις οικονομια καυσιμου επιτυγχανοντας μεγιστη συμπιεση της μηχανης πριν το MCR ετσι ωστε να μην χρειαζεται να φτασεις τη μηχανη στο 95% αλλα με μονο 80% να εχεις μεγιστη αποδοση. Για καποιους εφοπλιστες οι αντλιες κυριων μηχανων με VIT στο injection nozzle ειναι μια "οικονομικη" λυση μεταξυ μιας common rail m/e και μιας κλασικης μηχανης με jerk fuel pump. 
> Βεβαια με τους νεους κανονισμους για χρηση των λεγομενων green enginees / green ships η επιλογη μιας VIT ειναι επισης μια ευρεως προτιμιταια λυση απο τη common rail.



ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ!!ΚΑΤΑΡΧΑΣ ΣΕ ΥΠΕΡ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ. 
ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΩΣ, ΔΙΑΒΑΖΟΝΤΑΣ (ΑΠΟ ΘΕΩΡΙΑ ΜΟΝΟ) Η ΕΝΝΟΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΟΠΟΡΕΙΑΣ ΕΓΧΥΣΗΣ , ΑΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΙΩΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΣΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΥΣΙΜΟΥ.
ΔΛΔ..ΤΟ VIT (ΞΑΝΑ ΛΕΩ ΑΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΚΑΛΑ , ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΔΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΣΤΗ ΠΡΑΞΗ), ΑΝΕΒΟΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΧΙΤΩΝΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΤΛΙΑΣ;;;;;
ΟΤΑΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΦΟΥΛ ΦΟΡΤΙΟ....ΤΟ ΧΙΤΩΝΙΟ ΠΑΕΙ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΩ;;;Ή ΠΡΟΣ ΤΑ ΑΝΩ;;;

(ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΕΧΩ ΔΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΠΡΑΞΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΛΕΩ ΑΤΟΠΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ..ΣΥΓΧΩΡΕΣΤΕ ΜΕ)..

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ

----------


## Eng

Θα σου μιλησω χωρις να κανω ουτε τον εξυπνο ουτε τον πολυξερο. Στην εταιρια που ειμαι και απο την μεχρις τωρα εμπειρια μου δεν ειχα αντλιες μεταβλητου χρονισμου. Τις γνωριζω καθαρα θεωρητικα. Πιο συγκεκριμενα, στις VIT ο ελεγχος λειτουργιας της αντλιας γινεται εκτος απο τα εκκεντρα του στροφαλου αλλα και με το governor μεσω δυο rack.. Το ενα rack απο το output του governor ελεγχει την περιστροφη του χιτωνιου και το αλλο την κινηση του εμβολου σε σχεση με αυτη του στροφαλου. Μεχρις το 40% των στροφων η περιστροφη γινεται σε αρμονια με την κινηση του εμβολου. Απο 40-85% των στροφων καταλαβαινω πως επεμβαινει στην διαδρομη του εμβολου και αλλαζει τη παροχη του καυσιμου στο nozzle valve περιστρεφοντας το χιτονιο της αντλιας (αυξανει την πιεση εκχυσης στο θαλαμο καυσης). Αυτο κατεπεκταση σημαινει στη μηχανη πως ανεβαζοντας την πιεση εκχυσης του καυσιμου σε χαμηλοτερες στροφες μηχανης, εχουμε την ιδια αποδοση σαν να δουλευε η μηχανη στο 95%. 
Απο κει και περα αν καποιος συμφορουμιτης εχει και πρακτικη εμεπιρια θα χαρω να ακουσω την αποψη του και την εμπειρια του.

----------


## DIMITRIOSAB

> Θα σου μιλησω χωρις να κανω ουτε τον εξυπνο ουτε τον πολυξερο. Στην εταιρια που ειμαι και απο την μεχρις τωρα εμπειρια μου δεν ειχα αντλιες μεταβλητου χρονισμου. Τις γνωριζω καθαρα θεωρητικα. Πιο συγκεκριμενα, στις VIT ο ελεγχος λειτουργιας της αντλιας γινεται εκτος απο τα εκκεντρα του στροφαλου αλλα και με το governor μεσω δυο rack.. Το ενα rack απο το output του governor ελεγχει την περιστροφη του χιτωνιου και το αλλο την κινηση του εμβολου σε σχεση με αυτη του στροφαλου. Μεχρις το 40% των στροφων η περιστροφη γινεται σε αρμονια με την κινηση του εμβολου. Απο 40-85% των στροφων καταλαβαινω πως επεμβαινει στην διαδρομη του εμβολου και αλλαζει τη παροχη του καυσιμου στο nozzle valve περιστρεφοντας το χιτονιο της αντλιας (αυξανει την πιεση εκχυσης στο θαλαμο καυσης). Αυτο κατεπεκταση σημαινει στη μηχανη πως ανεβαζοντας την πιεση εκχυσης του καυσιμου σε χαμηλοτερες στροφες μηχανης, εχουμε την ιδια αποδοση σαν να δουλευε η μηχανη στο 95%. 
> Απο κει και περα αν καποιος συμφορουμιτης εχει και πρακτικη εμεπιρια θα χαρω να ακουσω την αποψη του και την εμπειρια του.


ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ!
ΟΤΑΝ ΑΥΞΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΠΟΡΕΙΑ..ΜΕΓΑΛΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΙΠΠΟΔΥΝΑΜΗ;Ή ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕΙΩΣΗ ΣΤΗ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΣΗ;
ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΜΕΣΕΣ ΑΚΡΕΣ...ΜΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΕΣ....ΠΗΡΑ ΜΥΡΩΔΙΑ.....
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ

----------


## Eng

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ!
> ΟΤΑΝ ΑΥΞΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΠΟΡΕΙΑ..ΜΕΓΑΛΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΙΠΠΟΔΥΝΑΜΗ;Ή ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕΙΩΣΗ ΣΤΗ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΣΗ;
> ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΜΕΣΕΣ ΑΚΡΕΣ...ΜΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΕΣ....ΠΗΡΑ ΜΥΡΩΔΙΑ.....
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ


Καλησπερα και παλι, με την προπορεια αυξανεις το Pz την συμπιεση της μηχανης σε μικροτερες στροφες. Τωρα αυτο κατα καποιο τροπο αυξανει την Effective Horse Power για τις συγκεκριμενες στροφες μηχανης. Και αφου μπορουμε να επιτύχουμε μεγαλυτερη ιπποδύναμη σε χαμηλοτερες στροφες το εχουμε οικονομια. Και ο λογος EHP (προπορία) / PRM προς EHP (shop trials) / RPM [οπου RPM ειναι οι ιδιες στροφες μηχανης] μας δεινει την οικονομια στη καταναλωση του πλοιου.

----------


## superfast vi

ecr στη γεφυρα..!

----------


## superfast vi

κ μια σαρωση...δεν αντεχεται εκει μεσα πραγματικα..

----------


## superfast vi

Μια turbo generator!

----------


## superfast vi

κ το τερατακι..!

----------


## superfast vi

> κ το τερατακι..!


Τα στοιχεια της:mitsubishi sulzer 8 rta84m 24600bhp

----------


## Eng

Μια κουκλαρα..(με Hyundai license).

2013-07-24 10.18.27.jpg

HYUNDAI B&W 6S60MC-C7 TII.

----------


## zozef

> Μια κουκλαρα..(με Hyundai license).
> 
> 2013-07-24 10.18.27.jpg
> 
> HYUNDAI B&W 6S60MC-C7 TII.


Κουκλαρα με πολλα* καπακια*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nikos1945

ΜΑΣΤΡΟΓΙΩΡΓΗ ΚΟΥΚΛΑΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΗ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΑΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΤΗΣ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΜΕΙΟΝΕΚΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΦΑΣΜΑ.ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΠΑΚΙΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ ΕΜΒΟΛΟΦΟΡΕΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΟ ΑΝΑ ΚYΛΙΝΔΡΟ.

----------


## roussosf

μήπως μπορεί να μας εξηγήσει κάποιος με απλά λόγια πως γίνεται μια μηχανή να έχει δύο καπάκια ανά κύλινδρο?
πώς είναι η διάταξη
το ένα πάνω από το άλλο
το ένα μέσα στο άλλο 
η
το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο
για να μπορούν και αυτοί που δεν γνωρίζουν πολλά να καταλαβαίνουν λίγο και να μπορούν να σχηματίσουν μία εικόνα

----------


## Eng

Μαστρονικολα για μενα ειναι ΚΟΥΚΛΑΡΑ. Εχει μολις 2500ωρες και καταναλωσεις λαδιου: Μηχανελαιο¨4 λιτρα/μερα, Κυλινδρελαιο (με αυτοματες λουμπρικετες) μεσο ορο: 180λτρ/μερα. 
Συγκεκριμενα στη φωτο κανουμε επιθεωρηση στροφαλοθαλαμου που με βαση ωρες κατασκευαστη γινεται ανα 3000ωρες.
Αλλιως ποιες ειναι κουκλαρες οι MAN 5KSZ70/125BL που εχουν τα ρωσικα ψυγεια μου και χανουν απο 60μεριες και απο 75 λαδοτρυπες?  :Fat:  :Fat: 

Τωρα οσο για τα δυο καπακια ανα κυλινδρο για 2χρονη ναυτικη μηχανη δεν γνωριζω να σας πω.

----------


## nikos1945

ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΣΟΥ ΦΙΛΕ ROUSSOSF.

----------


## roussosf

> ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΣΟΥ ΦΙΛΕ ROUSSOSF.


ειλικρινά δεν γνωρίζω αυτό τον τύπο (δυο καπάκια ανα κύλινδρο) των μηχανών και γιαυτό ζήτησα από κάποιον που ξέρει να μας πει με λίγα λόγια

----------


## nauxa

Μπας και οταν λετε για καπακια, μιλατε για πορτες επιθεωρησης του στροφαλοθαλαμου?? Γιατι καπακια κανονικα λεμε αλλα και δικαιως γινεται παρανοηση...

Οντως υπαρχουν μηχανες μεγαλες 2-Χ με ανω και κατω πορτα επιθεωρησης.

----------


## nikos1945

ΝΑΥΤΙΚΕΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ ΠΡΟΩΣΕΩΣ(ΚΜ) ΔΙΧΡΟΝΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΚΕΙΝΕΣ ΟΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ 2 ΚΑΠΑΚΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΝΟΜΑΖΩΝΤΑΙ ΔΙΠΛΗΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ.Ο ΚΥΛΙΝΔΡΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΝΩ ΚΑΠΑΚΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΚΑΥΣΤΗΡΑ,ΤΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΚΑΠΑΚΙ ΕΧΕΙ 4 ΚΑΥΣΤΗΡΕΣ ΜΙΚΡΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ STUFFING BOX.TO ΕΜΒΟΛΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΥΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΨΥΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΛΑΔΙ ΤΗΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΣ ΜΕΣΩ ΤΗΛΕΣΚΟΠΙΚΩΝ ΑΓΩΓΩΝ,ΜΕΤΑΞΙ ΤΩΝ ΔΥΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΩΝ ΠΑΡΕΜΒΑΛΕΤΑΙ Η ΠΟΔΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΕΡΟΥΜΕΝΗ.ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΑΓΩΓΗ ΑΠΟ ΘΥΡΙΔΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΦΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΧΙΤΩΝΙΟ.

----------


## roussosf

> ΝΑΥΤΙΚΕΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ ΠΡΟΩΣΕΩΣ(ΚΜ) ΔΙΧΡΟΝΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΚΕΙΝΕΣ ΟΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ 2 ΚΑΠΑΚΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΝΟΜΑΖΩΝΤΑΙ ΔΙΠΛΗΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ.Ο ΚΥΛΙΝΔΡΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΝΩ ΚΑΠΑΚΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΚΑΥΣΤΗΡΑ,ΤΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΚΑΠΑΚΙ ΕΧΕΙ 4 ΚΑΥΣΤΗΡΕΣ ΜΙΚΡΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ STUFFING BOX.TO ΕΜΒΟΛΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΥΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΨΥΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΛΑΔΙ ΤΗΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΣ ΜΕΣΩ ΤΗΛΕΣΚΟΠΙΚΩΝ ΑΓΩΓΩΝ,ΜΕΤΑΞΙ ΤΩΝ ΔΥΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΩΝ ΠΑΡΕΜΒΑΛΕΤΑΙ Η ΠΟΔΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΕΡΟΥΜΕΝΗ.ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΑΓΩΓΗ ΑΠΟ ΘΥΡΙΔΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΦΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΧΙΤΩΝΙΟ.


ΜαστροΝικόλα αμφιβάλω αν σήμερα υπάρχει σε κάποιο μέρος του κοσμου τετοια μηχανή (DOXFORD η GOTAVERGEN) γιατι τουλάχιστον εγω μόνο αυτές τις δύο γνωρίζω . Μαλιστα νομίζω ότι τετοια είχε το NAVARINO της karageorgis lines
Η μηχανη που έχει στην Φωτο ο φιλος μας Eng λες και βγήκε ...αύριο ..απο το χυτήριο γιαυτό και την είπε κούκλα

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ο μαστρο Νίκος περιγράφει μια δίχρονη μηχανή διπλής ενέργειας με κύλινδρο σαν αυτό που βλέπουμε στο παρακάτω σχήμα. (Όπου βλέπουμε ότι όντως έχουν δύο καπάκια)
fig1-06.jpg

Οι Doxford ήταν μηχανές με αντίθετα κινούμενα έμβολα όπως βλέπουμε στα σχήματα παρακάτω.
DOXFORD 011.jpgDOXFORD 012.jpg

----------


## nikos1945

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ.ΦΙΛΕ ROUSSOSF Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ ΜΑΣ Ο ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ ΜΑΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕ ΜΕ ΑΚΡΙΒΕΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ.ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΟΝΟΜΑΖΑΝ ΤΙΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΠΛΗΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΟΜΩΣ ΛΑΘΟΣ.

----------


## Eng

Επιθεωρηση ΚΜ απο τις θυριδες σαρωσεως αλλα και καθαρισμος της σαρωσης,


cyl2.jpgcyl1.jpgcyl 6.jpgair receiver.jpg

----------


## nikos1945

ΜΑΣΤΡΟΓΙΩΡΓΗ ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΕΣΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΠΙΘΕΩΡΗΣΗΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ?.

----------


## Eng

Επειδη ειμαι ηδη στο γραφειο και εχω πολλα τρεχοντα, συνοπτικοτατα με δυο κουβεντες,
Τα κοιταμε με βασει το προγραμμα επιθεωρησεων του κατασκευαστη. Στη προκειμενη αλλα και σε οσες εχω υπο την επιβλεψη μου, ειναι καθε μηνα. 
Κοιταμε αν ειναι σωστα τα ελατηρια, αν εχουν καμια φθορα, αν η επιφανεια του εμβολου ειναι καθαρη απο blowby products (υποπροϊοντα καυσης). 
Στον ιδιο χρονο (καθε μηνα) ελεγχουμε και την επιφανεια του χειτωνιου αν εχει τιποτε γραμμωσεις απο τριβη του ελατηριου ή εχουν καθησει υποπροϊοντα καυσης στα τοιχωματα.
Αυτα (κι αλλα πολλα μπορειτε να τα αναφερετε).
Οσο για τον καθαρισμο σαρωσης, και αυτος ειναι σε περιοδικο ελεγχο και μαλιστα σε περιπτωση που κανεις πλευση με μειωμενες στροφες (slowsteaming) την ελεγχεις καθε 15-20 μερες ταξιδιου. Επισης φροντιζεις να εχεις παντα το drain ανοιχτο ωστε να στραγγιζουν τυχων λαδακια που μπορει να περασαν.

----------


## Takerman

Επειδή δεν υπάρχει ανάλογο νήμα, το πιο σχετικό είναι μάλλον εδώ. Ένα βίντεο της Wartsila με τις δραστηριότητες της εταιρείας στην Ολλανδία με μερικά ενδιαφέροντα πλάνα.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ny04UDEnJ6Q

----------


## nikos1945

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ.

----------


## MastroPanos

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ καλο το βιντεο

----------


## Eng

Μια φωτο απο τον χωρο των διαχωριστηρων πετρελαιου και λαδιου της Κ/Μ και D/G. Δεξια φαινεται τα pressure relief valves του στροφαλοθαλαμου.

DSC00190.JPG

----------


## zozef

Το πλοιο πρεπει να ειναι λιγο παλαιο,γιατι συνηθως τα delaval ειναι σε ξεχωριστο χωρο!!

----------


## Eng

Ειναι παλαιο. Κατασκευη 1988 Ανατ. Γερμανια για Ρωσους.
Βεβαια στα φορτηγα newbuildings που εχουμε, μια παρτιδα (απο ενα ναυπηγειο δλδ) ειναι σε ξεχωριστω δωματιο με πυροστεγη πορτα και Α60 προστασια στους μπουλμεδες του δωματιου. Και βεβαια ολο το συστημα ειναι εκει μαζεμενο (αντλιες transfer, delivery, etc.) Ομως σε μια αλλη σειρα, τα εχουν - καπως ας πουμε απομονωμενα στο σωρο του Μηχανοστασιου (φαντασου στη γωνια μεταξυ fwd BHD και S.Shell. Βεβαια και σε αυτο το σημειο, οπως και ολη η πλωρια φρακτη του Μηχανοστασιου ειναι Α60. Ενδεχομενως λογο χωρου (διαστασεων?) του Μηχανοστασιου? 
Οποτε δεν ξερω τελικα αν πρεπει να ειναι ειτε σε δωματιο ειτε απλα μερικα μετρικα μακρια απο τον χωρο της Κ/Μ..

----------


## SteliosK

Nα δούμε και μία μικρή μηχανή από κινέζικο δ/ξ κατασκευής 2009.

Builder:NINGBO C.S.I POWER MACHINERY GROUP Co.Ltd, CHINA
kW: 735
HP: 999
Internal Combustion Engine [1] 4T - 6 cyl - 30.00 cm x 38.00 cm at 600 rpm
Propelling system:1 Screw Propeller Solid Ord 5.00 at 200 rpm
Diesel Generators:1 - 475 kVA - 380 kW - 620 HP  / 1 - 250 kVA - 200 kW - 306 HP /1 - 250 kVA - 200 kW - 346 HP
Emergency Generators: 1 - 93 kVA - 74 kW - 135 HP

DSC00745.JPG DSC00740.JPG

----------


## Eng

Σημερα ηταν μια πολυ ομορφη μερα εκτος γραφειου..

DSC01740.jpg

Κλασικη συγχρονη μηχανη (και σε συνεχεια με τη κουβεντα που ειχαμε με καποιους φιλος σε ενα αλλο θεμα των Μηχανοστασιων). B&W 6S60MC-C TII

----------


## roussosf

η μεγαλυτερη μηχανή απο την wartsila
http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/146253...5%CF%82-%CE%B2

----------


## proussos

SULZER.JPG

*ZGODA - SULZER...το ένα ζευγάρι των SUPERFAST I & II (1995) !*

----------


## Eng

> SULZER.JPG
> 
> *ZGODA - SULZER...το ένα ζευγάρι των SUPERFAST I & II (1995) !*


Μομιζω πως ηταν τα μονα SFs  που ειχαν SUltzer. Μηπως θυμασαι τον πληρη τυπο της μηχανης?

----------


## proussos

*4 x SULZER 12 ZA 40 S , 7920 KW*

----------


## sparti

Νησος Χιος ενα πιο συγχρονο μηχανοστασιο και control room

----------


## nikos1945

ΑΥΤΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΙΚΑ ΤΑ ΠΟΝΤΟΠΟΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ ΛΟΓΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΗΣ ΥΠΠΟΔΥΝΑΜΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΜ ,ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΜΗΧΑΝΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΙΚΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ ΛΟΓΟ ΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΑΝΑΓΚΩΝ ΧΡΗΣΗΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΗΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΠΟΝΤΟΠΟΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑΤΑ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ.

----------


## nikos1945

http://youtu.be/66t2Zl6w-Ic ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΑΛΙΑ SEMI DIESEL ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ ΘΕΜΑ.

----------


## Eng

Μετα απο καιρο ενα θεμα που σπαω τα μουτρα ειναι αυτα - Η Καρδια των συγχονων Κυριων Ναυτικων Μηχανων:

Φωτο.1: Ειναι ενα συνολο απο πρεσσοστατες (μαυρα κουτακια) βαλβιδες δοκιμης του πρεσσοστατη (χρυσοι κοχλιες) και σωλινακια (αερα ή ελαιου, αναλογως το συστημα) που επενεργουν στους πρεσσοστατες. Οτι βλεπεται ειναι τα safety devices που παρακολουθουν συνεχως την λειτουργια της Κ/Μ σε σχεση με πιεσης / τροφοδοσια, νερου, ελαιου, αερα, καυσιμου (τα 4 βασικα στοιχεια λειτουργιας της μηχανης). Οι εντολες λαμβανονται απο σενσορες και με χρηση του Δp της διαφορικης πιεσης επενεργει ο πρεσσοστατης και δινει αναλογη εντολη στο να χτυπησει αλαρμ. Τα alarm διαχειριζονται απο το συστημα ελεγχου της μηχανης ή το automation alarm system και αφου επεξεργαστει η φυση του alarm δινεται αναλογη εντολη στη μηχανη αν θα κοψει στροφες ή θα σταματησει να δουλευει.

DSC04306.JPG

Φωτο.2: Αυτο ειναι το maneuvering system. Απο δω δινονται οι εντολες για να γυρισει ο εκκεντροφορος οταν κανουμε αναποδα ή προσω.Οι εντολες μεταφερονται με αερα μεσω του χειριστηριου της γεφυρας ή του ECR (στα εμπορικα το Maneuvering γινεται απο το ECR κυριως). Ομως επειδη υπαρχουν επιμερους συστηματα αυτοματισμου το συστημα ειναι ηλεκτροπνευματικο.  

DSC04307.jpg

----------


## nikos1945

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΜΑΣΤΡΟΓΙΩΡΓΗ ΤΑ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΛΑΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΡΘΟΔΟΞΑ ΒΑΛΒΙΔΑΚΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΑΤΗΡΙΑΚΙΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΟΝΟΜΑΣΙΑ.

----------


## mastrokostas

Για να ελέγξεις μια πίεση ,πάντα θα θέλεις ένα pressure switch ,και για να ελέγξεις μια θερμοκρασία ,θα χρησιμοποιήσεις κάποιο probe πχ ένα PT100 ! αυτά που έχουν αλλάξει είναι η επεξεργασία των στοιχείων αυτών ! Παλιά ήταν hardware μετά ήταν PLC και σήμερα είναι PC !αύριο ποιος ξέρει ?

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ

> Σημερα ηταν μια πολυ ομορφη μερα εκτος γραφειου..
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 152490
> 
> Κλασικη συγχρονη μηχανη (και σε συνεχεια με τη κουβεντα που ειχαμε με καποιους φιλος σε ενα αλλο θεμα των Μηχανοστασιων). B&W 6S60MC-C TII


ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΘΑΡΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΣΤΑΣΙΟ!!!!ΕΥΓΕ!

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ

> Ο μαστρο Νίκος περιγράφει μια δίχρονη μηχανή διπλής ενέργειας με κύλινδρο σαν αυτό που βλέπουμε στο παρακάτω σχήμα. (Όπου βλέπουμε ότι όντως έχουν δύο καπάκια)
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 147352
> 
> Οι Doxford ήταν μηχανές με αντίθετα κινούμενα έμβολα όπως βλέπουμε στα σχήματα παρακάτω.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 147353Συνημμένο Αρχείο 147354


ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ Κ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑ ΣΧΟΛΙΑ!!
ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΤΣΙ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!!

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ

> κουραστικα πολύ για να καταλάβω σε ποιο θέμα αναφέρεσαι 
> τελικα μάλλον λες για τον σωλήνα υψηλης στις βαλβίδες
> πριν τον βγάλουν τον αδειάζουν 
> οπότε εσυ δεν βλέπεις τίποτα


ΔΕ ΑΔΕΙΑΖΟΥΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!!ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΝΕ ΤΗ LUB OIL K ΑΔΕΙΑΖΕΙ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΤΟΥ!!

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ

> Νησος Χιος ενα πιο συγχρονο μηχανοστασιο και control room


Πολυ καλες φωτο!!!και τα wartsilakia ειναι ιδανικες μηχανες για εδω ακτοπλοια!!
Καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ

> Μαστρονικολα για μενα ειναι ΚΟΥΚΛΑΡΑ. Εχει μολις 2500ωρες και καταναλωσεις λαδιου: Μηχανελαιο¨4 λιτρα/μερα, Κυλινδρελαιο (με αυτοματες λουμπρικετες) μεσο ορο: 180λτρ/μερα. 
> Συγκεκριμενα στη φωτο κανουμε επιθεωρηση στροφαλοθαλαμου που με βαση ωρες κατασκευαστη γινεται ανα 3000ωρες.
> Αλλιως ποιες ειναι κουκλαρες οι MAN 5KSZ70/125BL που εχουν τα ρωσικα ψυγεια μου και χανουν απο 60μεριες και απο 75 λαδοτρυπες? 
> 
> Τωρα οσο για τα δυο καπακια ανα κυλινδρο για 2χρονη ναυτικη μηχανη δεν γνωριζω να σας πω.


Καλησπερα Γιωργο (απο τωρα σου λεω οτι δεν μιλω προσωπικα σε σενα αλλα μεσω εσενα γενικως , στο εχω ξανα πει σε αλλο μνμ).
Θα συμφωνησω με τον Μαστρονικο οχι λογω ηλικιας (επεται κ πειρα) αλλα απο τα σχολια δειχνει οτι ειναι δασκαλος. 
Γιωργο απο το γραφειο ολα ομορφα ειναι.....!!!Για μενα κουκλαρα ειναι η μηχανη που ξεχνας τα αλαρμ της...και οταν κανεις την επισκευη-συντηρηση να ειναι ευκολη χωρις να χρηζει διαφορα τεχνασματα!!
Καλη συνεχεια...

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ

> M/T astro challenge,kristen navigation..!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9604
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9605
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9606
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9607


Τελειες φωτο...μπραβο!!!Πολυ καθαρο κ φωτεινο το μηχανοστασιο

----------


## Eng

Καλησπερα σε ολους,
επι τω εργω τωρα:
Εχεις κανει τις δοκιμες σου και ερχεται ο Πρωτος στη καμπινα σου με αυτα τα δυο χαρτια και σε κοιταει περιμενοντας να του πεις τη γνωμη σου. Οποτε:

Πως κρινετε τα performance των μηχανων αυτων?
Χρειαζεται να δωσετε οδηγιες στον Πρωτο ή οχι?
Αν Ναι τι οδηγιες? Και για πιο λογο?
Μπορει η Μηχανη-ες να παει-νε παραπανω και ποσο διαστημα κρινετε?
Ποσα Kwt τελικα πρεπει να δουλευει η καθε μηχανη? Σημειωση οτι το performance εγινε και στις δυο περιπτωσεις με IFO180 στους 110 deg.C

DSC05662.jpg

DSC05663.jpg

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ

> Καλησπερα σε ολους,
> επι τω εργω τωρα:
> Εχεις κανει τις δοκιμες σου και ερχεται ο Πρωτος στη καμπινα σου με αυτα τα δυο χαρτια και σε κοιταει περιμενοντας να του πεις τη γνωμη σου. Οποτε:
> 
> Πως κρινετε τα performance των μηχανων αυτων?
> Χρειαζεται να δωσετε οδηγιες στον Πρωτο ή οχι?
> Αν Ναι τι οδηγιες? Και για πιο λογο?
> Μπορει η Μηχανη-ες να παει-νε παραπανω και ποσο διαστημα κρινετε?
> Ποσα Kwt τελικα πρεπει να δουλευει η καθε μηχανη? Σημειωση οτι το performance εγινε και στις δυο περιπτωσεις με IFO180 στους 110 deg.C
> ...


Καλησπερα Γιωργο!!! Καταρχας εισαι καλα>>??αυτο μετρα!!με το  καλο να γυρισεις Ελλαδα!!
Αρχιζω με το θεμα που εθεσες κ ειναι πολυ σοβαρο!!
Αρχικως αν θελεις τοποθετησε τα διαγραμματα καυσης (εκτυλλησομενο & δυναμοδεικτικο), αν θελεις βαλε τα setting tables που υπαρχουν στο βαπορι απο το ναυπηγειο!!
Απο την αλλη πλευρα οι μηχανες απο θεμα συντηρησης ειναι οκ??
Τελος κλεινοντας θα ηθελα να ρωτησω ποσο χρονων ειναι ο πρωτος??
Ενας πρωτος με πειρα πολλων ετων δεν παει, δε καταδεχεται να ρωτησει αρχιμηχανικο, ουτε στη καμπινα του αρχιμηχανικου ουτε στο τηλ!! εγω θα ντρεπομουν στη θεση του, εκτος αν ειναι νεος πρωτος που δεν εχει πειρα απο μηχανες και ειναι νεος τοτε ανακαλλω!!
Καλη συνεχεια....καλη δυναμη!!!

----------


## roussosf

> Ενας πρωτος με πειρα πολλων ετων δεν παει, δε καταδεχεται να ρωτησει αρχιμηχανικο, ουτε στη καμπινα του αρχιμηχανικου ουτε στο τηλ!! εγω θα ντρεπομουν στη θεση του, *εκτος αν ειναι νεος πρωτος που δεν εχει πειρα απο μηχανες και ειναι νεος τοτε ανακαλλω!!*
> Καλη συνεχεια....καλη δυναμη!!!


ξεχασες άλλο ένα εκτός.........απο το εκτος να ειναι νέος
το εκτός και δεν έχει ...χαζοκολήματα
απο την συνέργεια η συνεργεία (και όχι τα συνεργεία)βγαίνουν μόνο καλά συμπεράσματα 
και πολύ καλά έκανε ο πρώτος
δεν αμφιβάλλω για την πείρα των πολλών ετών του πρώτου 
οπως δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι και του καθαριστή η γνώμη μετραει και πρέπει να μετράει και ο πρώτος με την εμπειρία του πρέπει να την ζυγίσει και να αποφασίσει 
ντροπή δεν είναι να πάρεις γνώμες και να βγαλεις εσύ το συμπέρασμα
ντροπη είναι ο χαζοεγωισμός που συνήθως στοιχίζει
το συγκεκριμένο καράβι πρέπει να είναι σε ζεστα κλίματα και ο πρώτος κορεάτης?

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ

> ξεχασες άλλο ένα εκτός.........απο το εκτος να ειναι νέος
> το εκτός και δεν έχει ...χαζοκολήματα
> απο την συνέργεια η συνεργεία (και όχι τα συνεργεία)βγαίνουν μόνο καλά συμπεράσματα 
> και πολύ καλά έκανε ο πρώτος
> δεν αμφιβάλλω για την πείρα των πολλών ετών του πρώτου 
> οπως δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι και του καθαριστή η γνώμη μετραει και πρέπει να μετράει και ο πρώτος με την εμπειρία του πρέπει να την ζυγίσει και να αποφασίσει 
> ντροπή δεν είναι να πάρεις γνώμες και να βγαλεις εσύ το συμπέρασμα
> ντροπη είναι ο χαζοεγωισμός που συνήθως στοιχίζει
> το συγκεκριμένο καράβι πρέπει να είναι σε ζεστα κλίματα και ο πρώτος κορεάτης?


Ο εγωισμος πρεπει να υπαρχει μεχρι ενα σημειο!!Φυσικα κ πρεπει να συζητα τα παντα, ομως ο σωστος Α μηχανικος που σεβεται τη καριερα του κ το βασικοτερο τη φορμα που φορα δε καταδεχεται να ρωτα γνωμες για αυτο το συγκεκριμενο θεμα!! Αλλιως να γινει κατι αλλο!!! Απο τοτε που σταματησαν τα μηχανουργεια για το μηχανικο ε/ν ολα εχουν ισοπεδωθει!Εννοειται οτι ο σωστος μηχανικος-ανθρωπος σεβεται τις γνωμες ολων...αλλα με αποδειξεις κ επιχειρηματα!!
Οταν εισαι χρονια πρωτος με πειρα απο μηχανουργεια κ με υπηρεσια σε πολλα βαπορια...ειναι ντροπη να σηκωνεις το τηλεφωνο κ να ζητας τη γνωμη αλλων για ενα θεμα ρουτινας!!!
Γνωμη κ συμβουλες ζητας σε θεματα που δε ξερεις ή δεν εχεις τη σχετικη πειρα!!!
Και οπως ειπα κ στο Γιωργο ..ο πρωτος ειναι νεος???Γιατι σημερα το συστημα βγαζει πρωτους στα 28 ετη, πραγμα απαραδεκτο!!
Εσεις κυριε roussosf (το κυριε το τοποθετω λογω αγνωστου και οχι ως ειρωνια) ειστε μηχανικος??
Καλο βραδυ!

----------


## roussosf

> Ο εγωισμος πρεπει να υπαρχει μεχρι ενα σημειο!!Φυσικα κ πρεπει να συζητα τα παντα, ομως ο σωστος Α μηχανικος που σεβεται τη καριερα του κ το βασικοτερο τη φορμα που φορα δε καταδεχεται να ρωτα γνωμες για αυτο το συγκεκριμενο θεμα!! Αλλιως να γινει κατι αλλο!!! Απο τοτε που σταματησαν τα μηχανουργεια για το μηχανικο ε/ν ολα εχουν ισοπεδωθει!Εννοειται οτι ο σωστος μηχανικος-ανθρωπος σεβεται τις γνωμες ολων...αλλα με αποδειξεις κ επιχειρηματα!!
> Οταν εισαι χρονια πρωτος με πειρα απο μηχανουργεια κ με υπηρεσια σε πολλα βαπορια...ειναι ντροπη να σηκωνεις το τηλεφωνο κ να ζητας τη γνωμη αλλων για ενα θεμα ρουτινας!!!
> Γνωμη κ συμβουλες ζητας σε θεματα που δε ξερεις ή δεν εχεις τη σχετικη πειρα!!!
> Και οπως ειπα κ στο Γιωργο ..ο πρωτος ειναι νεος???Γιατι σημερα το συστημα βγαζει πρωτους στα 28 ετη, πραγμα απαραδεκτο!!
> Εσεις κυριε roussosf (το κυριε το τοποθετω λογω αγνωστου και οχι ως ειρωνια) ειστε μηχανικος??
> Καλο βραδυ!


καλημέρα 
ειμαι μηχανικος οχι εν ενεργεία και .......φοράω και ένα σκουλαρίκι(θεωριτικά)  που γραφει τα λόγια που μου είχε πει όταν πρωτοξεκίνησα ως δόκιμος ο πρώτος μου δευτερος και νυν αρχιμηχανικος 
"ο μηχανικος είναι πάντα ......μαθητης και πρέπει να ρωτα και να παίρνει γνώμες "
το "δια βίου μάθησης " που μετονομάσανε το υπουργείο παιδείας από εκει το "κλέψανε" :05.18 Flustered:  :05.18 Flustered:  :Fat:  :Fat: 
και εγώ πιστεύω ότι στην περίπτωση που μας είπε ο Γιώργος ,δεν πηγε ο πρώτος με τα χέρια ψηλα να του πουνε τι να κάνει ,αλλα με το σκεπτικό να πάρει και την γνώμη κάποιου άλλου

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ

> καλημέρα 
> ειμαι μηχανικος οχι εν ενεργεία και .......φοράω και ένα σκουλαρίκι(θεωριτικά)  που γραφει τα λόγια που μου είχε πει όταν πρωτοξεκίνησα ως δόκιμος ο πρώτος μου δευτερος και νυν αρχιμηχανικος 
> "ο μηχανικος είναι πάντα ......μαθητης και πρέπει να ρωτα και να παίρνει γνώμες "
> το "δια βίου μάθησης " που μετονομάσανε το υπουργείο παιδείας από εκει το "κλέψανε"
> και εγώ πιστεύω ότι στην περίπτωση που μας είπε ο Γιώργος ,δεν πηγε ο πρώτος με τα χέρια ψηλα να του πουνε τι να κάνει ,αλλα με το σκεπτικό να πάρει και την γνώμη κάποιου άλλου


Καλημερα!!!
Σε οσα λετε συμφωνω, παντα ο μηχανικος πρεπει να ρωτα, παντα ο μηχανικος πρεπει να διαβαζει και παντα ο Α΄ μηχανικος πρεπει να βοηθα τους νεους που πανε στη μουτζουρα. Ομως οπως ειπα πριν ενας Α΄ μηχανικος που ρωτα το γραφειο (στη περιπτωση αυτη εδω ειναι ο Γιωργος, ENG) για ενα προβλημα ρουτινας προσωπικα δειχνει ελειψη εμπιστοσυνης στον εαυτο του και απειρια!!
Προς θεου δεν υποτιμω τον Γιωργο, δε το γνωριγω το παιδι αρα δεν μπορω να φερω γνωμη!!
Οπως κ να εχει το θεμα στο μηχανοστασιο ο θεος...ο αρχηγος ...ειναι ο πρωτος και αν ο πρωτος παιρνει τηλ..ή ρωτα αρχιμηχανικους για τετοια απλα θεματα τοτε σε μια διαρροη...σε ενα αρπαγμα κουζινετου στροφαλοφορου τι πρεπει να κανει>>??
Το θεμα μας δεν ειναι αυτο αλλα να βοηθησουμε με κουβεντα το Γιωργο σ'αυτο που μας ρωτησε!!
καλο σκ.....καλα να περνατε!!

----------


## paparounas

koita ta nozzle ring oi diafora metaxy eisagogeis kai exagogeis einai poli xamila

----------


## Eng

Κατι που τωρα το ειδα, στην αναφορα του Δημητρη παρα πανω. Το μονο που θα ηθελα να πω ειναι μια λεξη ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ. Τιποτα αλλο. Το Γραφειο δεν θελει Πρωτους που να κανουν το Μηχανοστασιο τσιφλικι τους και ο Πρωτος δεν θελει Α/μηχανικο που να τον γ@μωσταυριζει νυχθημερων. 
Ο Πρωτος ειναι ο υπευθυνος του Μηχανοστασιου και ειναι υποχρεωμενος να γνωριζει οτι συμβαινει εκει μεσα. Το Γραφειο ειναι στη στερια, δεν ειναι ουτε μεσα στο καθε βαπορι, ουτε στο μυαλο του εκαστωτε Πρωτου που κανει το κοντρατο του για ενα 6μηνο και φευγει. 
Αρα ο Πρωτος οφειλει να συνεργαζεται απολυτα με το γραφειο και να ενημερωνει για οτι γινεται, το δε γραφειο θα πρεπει να συλλεγει, να αξιολογει και να απανταει με μια προταση και οχι με Διαταγη στον Πρωτο.
Και πανω απ'ολα επαναλαμβανω ξανα, μιλαμε για Ανθρωπινες σχεσεις και για μια υγειης σχεση απαιτειται Σεβασμος τους ενος στον αλλον και Συνεργασια.

Να και ενα αποτελεσμα του παρα πανω...

2014-12-16 18.13.51-1.jpg2014-12-16 17.32.11-1.jpg

----------


## SOKRATIS1979

> Κατι που τωρα το ειδα, στην αναφορα του Δημητρη παρα πανω. Το μονο που θα ηθελα να πω ειναι μια λεξη ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ. Τιποτα αλλο. Το Γραφειο δεν θελει Πρωτους που να κανουν το Μηχανοστασιο τσιφλικι τους και ο Πρωτος δεν θελει Α/μηχανικο που να τον γ@μωσταυριζει νυχθημερων. 
> Ο Πρωτος ειναι ο υπευθυνος του Μηχανοστασιου και ειναι υποχρεωμενος να γνωριζει οτι συμβαινει εκει μεσα. Το Γραφειο ειναι στη στερια, δεν ειναι ουτε μεσα στο καθε βαπορι, ουτε στο μυαλο του εκαστωτε Πρωτου που κανει το κοντρατο του για ενα 6μηνο και φευγει. 
> Αρα ο Πρωτος οφειλει να συνεργαζεται απολυτα με το γραφειο και να ενημερωνει για οτι γινεται, το δε γραφειο θα πρεπει να συλλεγει, να αξιολογει και να απανταει με μια προταση και οχι με Διαταγη στον Πρωτο.
> Και πανω απ'ολα επαναλαμβανω ξανα, μιλαμε για Ανθρωπινες σχεσεις και για μια υγειης σχεση απαιτειται Σεβασμος τους ενος στον αλλον και Συνεργασια.
> 
> Να και ενα αποτελεσμα του παρα πανω...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 165982Συνημμένο Αρχείο 165983


καλησπερα eng (δε γνωριζω το ονομα σου κ συγνωμη), αν φτασει ο αρχιμηχανικος να βριζει κ να ξεφτυλιζει το πρωτο τοτε....ο Α μηχ ειναι αξιος της τυχης του!

----------


## Eng

Καλησπέρα είμαι ο Γιώργος. κοίταξε τι βρισιμο - το θεωρώ προθήκη του ατόμου που είτε έχει έλλειψη αυτοπεποίθησης ή έλλειψη άποψης. Είδα όμως ότι το πήρες μονοδιαστατα γιατί αναφέρθηκα και για Πρώτους που βρίζουν το γραφείο και τους αρχημηχανικους ή ακόμα και τον κάθε ένα στην εταιρια. Νομίζω ότι και αυτοί είναι άξιοι τις τύχης τους γιατί πολύ απλά - γίνονται evaluated και το κάθε evaluation μπορεί ανά πάσα στιγμή να ζητηθεί από την εκαστωτε εταιρία που τον προσλαμβάνει. Όμως at the end of the day συνεχίζω και πιστεύω ότι πάνω από όλα είναι οι ανθρώπινες σχέσης και συνάμα μαζί η γνώση του καθενός από εμάς στο χώρο , είτε είμαστε γραφείο είτε πάνω στο πλοίο, ότι μπορούν να είμαστε λάθος Και να έχουμε όλο το θάρρος να το παραδεχτούμε. Και αυτό θα πρέπει να  ισχυει ως επί των πλείστων στα άτομα του γραφείου.

----------


## SOKRATIS1979

> ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΕΠΙ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΕ ΤΗΛ


τοσο μυστικο....ειναι???πειτε να μαθουμε κ εμεις...

----------


## SOKRATIS1979

> ΜΑΣΤΡΟΓΙΩΡΓΗ ΚΑΛΗ ΣΠΕΡΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ Η ΑΙΤΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΔΥΟ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΕΙΣ ΕΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΕ ΤΗΛ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΛΕΜΕ


κυριε νικο αν θελετε να λετε κ σε μας τη γνωμη σας!
οχι μονο μεσω τηλεφωνου! βοηθατε νεοους συναδελφους.τοσο κρυφα μυστικα ειναι??
ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## nikos1945

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΕ ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΟΙ ΠΑΛΙΟΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΙ ΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΑΜΕ ΣΕ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΠΑΛΙΑΣ ΤΕΧΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ ΑΠΟΚΤΗΣΑΜΕ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΕΣ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΡΙΒΗΣ.

----------


## SOKRATIS1979

> ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΕ ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΟΙ ΠΑΛΙΟΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΙ ΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΑΜΕ ΣΕ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΠΑΛΙΑΣ ΤΕΧΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ ΑΠΟΚΤΗΣΑΜΕ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΕΣ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΡΙΒΗΣ.


καλημερα κ απο εδω! οπως σας ειπα κ στο π.μ αυτο εννοω. ισως παραποιηθηκε η σκεψη μεσω γραπτου λογου.
το εχω καταλαβει οτι βαηθατε τους νεους.
καλο σ.κ

----------

